# Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse



## pagani-s (25. September 2010)

Es gibt ja schon reichlich Ranglisten, aber mich würde auch mal interessieren wie andere Systeme in diesem Benchmark abschneiden.
Deshalb gibts jetzt mal diese Rangliste hier.
Das Posten der Ergebnisse übernehmen wir einfach mal von anderen Listen.
Grafikkarten sind hier ja nicht relevant, müssen deshalb nicht angegeben werden.

Hier erhaltet ihr immer die aktuelste AIDA64- Version, die ein Paar Gratispunkte mehr mit sich bringt.

Bitte NUR noch Bilder hier im Forum hochladen.

Bitte das Wort :Link auch so schreiben oder kopieren wie im Beispiel, damit es einheitlicher aussieht, danke.

Bsp: 44295 | pagani-s | i7 920 | 3783mhz | 1,376v | Scythe Mugen2 | Asrock x58 Extreme | DDR3 1600@1440mhz CL 7-8-7-20 | Link  | 4 | 8[/I][/B]



Bitte eure Ergebnisse genau so wie hier im Beispiel gezeigt wird posten,sonst wird es nicht eingetragen.Also bitte auch Kerne/Module und Threadzahl angeben und nicht wie ich vermute das es schon bei manchen so war hier von der ersten Seite die geposteten Werte abgucken und die neuen Ergebnisse geauso posten. Die ersten Posts hier sind von 2010 und die Auflistung ist nicht mehr aktuell.die ´´neue´´Auflistung besteht seit dem 24.9.2012---Beweis Post 144
Am einfachsten gehts wenn man das Beispiel kopiert und seine Werte gegen die Beispielwerte austauscht.

Neue und verschiedene Prozessorarchitekturen von Intel und AMD oder was es sonst noch so gibt sind sehr gern gesehn.

Natürlich auch Server Cpu s und auch gern mal ältere Technik zum vergleich wie zB: Athlon Xp usw oder auch mal ganz was anderes nen Intel Atom ......

Im Prinzip ists egal, wer mitmachen will postet einfach wie im Beispiel euer Ergebnis. 
Ob  Singlecore, Dualcore, Triplecore,Quadcore, Hexaxore, Octacore . 10 Kerner, 12 Kerner, 16 Kerner, Threadripper usw Spielt keine Rolle.

*Bitte die Beweisbilder eurer Cpu-Queenwertung hier im Forum hochladen.*


Update : Liste: 31.01.2021   15:13 Uhr

Update : Startpost: 31.01.2021   15:13 Uhr

Die jeweils Besten



Platz|Datum|Punkte|Username|Prozessor|Takt|Vcore|Kühler|Board|RAM  mit Timmings|Screenshot|Kerne/Module|Threads
1 Takt|17.10.2016|49066| Hawky1980 |AMD FX 8350 | 5518 MHz | 1,620v | CORSAIR H110 | ASUS M5A99X EVO R2.0 | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 11-13-14-32-2T | Link | 4 | 8
1 Punktzahl Intel|17.01.2021| 194398 | Atma | Intel Core i9-10980XE | 4500 MHz | 1.075v | Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360 | Gigabyte X299X Aorus Master | 64 GB DDR4-3800 16-16-16-30-1T | Link | 18 | 36
1 Punktzahl AMD|06.01.2021| 173203 | Patze| Ryzen 9 5950X | Boost| Auto | Wasser 26°C | ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Hero | 32GB DDR4-3733-C16-17-17-32-299 | Link | 16 | 32
1 Takt Intel|26.02.2019| 118346 | IICARUS |i9 9900k | 5502mhz | 1,45v | custom Loop | Asus Maximus XI Hero Z390 | DDR4 3600 @ 3973mhz CL 17-18-18-34 CR2 |  Link  |8 | 16
1 Takt AMD|17.10.2016|49066| Hawky1980 |AMD FX 8350 | 5518 MHz | 1,620v | CORSAIR H110 | ASUS M5A99X EVO R2.0 | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 11-13-14-32-2T | Link | 4 | 8
||||


(Da ich es wohl nicht mehr schaffe mit Takt oder Punkte zu den Besten hier zu gehören, kann ich nur sagen : eins kann mir keiner nehmen und das ist 49 mal in der Liste vertreten zu sein )
Edit: doch geschafft i7 8086k Endlich Softys Wert für Höchsten Takt bei Intel nach über 5 Jahren geschlagen und das von mir( ich glaubs nicht)
Nur um das mal zu erwähnen.
(1 Takt Intel|14.10.2018|90904 | pagani-s |i7 8086k | 5400mhz | 1,4v | Noctua NHD15 SE Trifan | Asrock Z370 Taichi | DDR4 3200mhz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Link |6 | 12)
Leider dank  IICARUS nur knappe 4 Monate in der Bestenliste.( Aber wie Paulchen Panther immer sagte: Heute ist nicht aller Tage, ich komm wieder keine Frage)


----------



## pagani-s (26. September 2010)

Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse




Platz|Punkte|Username|Prozessor|Takt|Vcore|Kühler|Board|RAM mit Timmings|Screenshot|Kerne/Module|Threads
1|194398 | Atma | Intel Core i9-10980XE | 4500 MHz | 1.075v | Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360 | Gigabyte X299X Aorus Master | 64 GB DDR4-3800 16-16-16-30-1T | Link | 18 | 36
2| 173203 | Patze| Ryzen 9 5950X | Boost| Auto | Wasser 26°C | ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Hero | 32GB DDR4-3733-C16-17-17-32-299 | Link | 16 | 32
3| 167491 | Snoopy69 | Ryzen 9 3950X | 4725MHz | 1.45V | Wasser 4°C | ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Hero (WI-FI) | 16GB DDR4 3423MHz CL 14-14-14-34 CR1| Link | 16 | 32
4|157878 |  FlasherBasher  | i9 7980XE | 3,6 GHz | 1,28v | BeQuiet Silent Loop 360 | Asus Rampage VI Extreme | DDR4 3200 CL16-16-16-36 |  Link  | 18 | 36
5| 157019 | gaussmath | TR 2950X | 4,5 GHz | 1,5125V | Enermax TR4 | Asus Zenith Extreme | DDR4 3200 CL14-14-14-30 |  Link  | 16 | 32
6| 146699| gaussmath | AMD Threadripper X1950 | 4175Mhz | 1.46V | Enermax TR4 360 | ASUS ROG ZENITH EXTREME | DDR4-3200Mhz 15-15-15-35-54 1T | Link | 16 | 32
7|142336 | DaHell63 | Ryzen 3900X | 4700MHz | 1.428v | Noctua NH-D15 | Gigabyte X570 AORUS MASTER | 32GB DDR4 3200MHz CL 16-17-17-35 CR1|  Link  | 12 | 24
8| 139988 | B4C4RD! | 5900x | @Stock | vcore: 1,427 | EK WB D-RGB 360 | B550 Taichi | DDR4 3200MHz 16-18-18-38-75-1T | Link | 12 | 24
9|133573 | Darkearth27 | AMD Ryzen 9 3900X | 4675MHz | 1.506v | Alphacool Eisbär Solo + 280er Radi | MSI MEG X570 Unify | 32GB DDR4 3733MHz CL 16-19-16-36-58 CR1|  Link  | 12 | 24
10| 132959 | Drachenlord_1510 |E5 2696v3| 2883,3mhz | Stock V| NH-D 15S | Asus X99-E WS | DDR4-2133, CL15-15-15-36 | Link | 18 | 36
11| 127684 | blu-skye | i7-6950X | 4500MHz | 1.36V | Wakü | Asus Rampage Ed.10 | DDR4 3400 14-15-15-33-T1 |  Link  | 10 | 20
12| 125123 | tehrob | 2x X5680 | 4851 Mhz | stock V | Wakü | Evga SR 2 | DDR 3 1281 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | Link |12 |24
13| 124916| gaussmath| Ryzen 3900X| 4125 | stock | Corsair Hydro Series H115i | ASRock X470 Taichi| DDR4 3600 CL16 |  Link  | 12 | 24
14| 124786 | Crush4r | AMD Ryzen 9 3900X | 4441Mhz Stock | 1,425v | Scythe Mugen 5 | Gigabyte X570 Aorus pro | DDR4 3600CL16-20-20-36-56 1T |  Link  | 12 | 24
15|118346 | IICARUS |i9 9900k | 5502mhz | 1,45v | custom Loop | Asus Maximus XI Hero Z390 | DDR4 3600 @ 3973mhz CL 17-18-18-34 CR2 |  Link  |8 | 16
16|116066 | pagani-s |i9 9900k | 5400mhz | 1,55v | Noctua NHD15 SE Trifan | Asrock Z370 Taichi | DDR4 3200mhz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Link  |8 | 16
17|114022 | Eragoss | i9 9900K | 5300mhz | 1,4v | ARCTIC Liquid Freezer 360 | Gigabyte Z390 Aorus Pro Wifi | DDR4 3600 @ 4000mhz CL 18-19-19-39 400-2T  |  Link  | 8 | 16
18| 112524 | Softy | Intel Core i7-5960X | 5000 MHz | 1,500 V | Wakü | Asrock X99X Fatal1ty Killer/3.1 | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-35 | Link | 8 | 16
19|107170 | Divinum83 | 2 x Xeon X5660 | 4166MHz | 1.294 | Enermax Liqmax 120s | EVGA SR-2 | DDR3 1448 CL 9-9-9-24 |  Link  | 12| 24
20|105662 | Hawky1980 |Ryzen R7 3700X | 4502 MHz | 1,45v | CORSAIR H115i Pro| MSI B450-A-PRO-MAX | 32GB DDR4-3600 CL 16-19-19-36-1T | Link | 8 | 16
21|105407 | sYn | i7 6900k | 4707 MHz | 1,40V | Wakü liquid freezer 240 | MSI Godlike Carbon x99 | 16GB DDR4 3200 CL 15-15-15-35 CR2 | Link | 8 | 16
22| 103910 | Darkearth27 | Ryzen 2700X | 4500MHz | 1,48350v | Alphacool Eisbear 240 | Asus Prime X470 Pro | DDR4 3466 CL14-15-14-28 |  Link  | 8 | 16
23| 101278| PitBull | Intel 5960x | 4500 MHz | 1,208v | Wakü | Asus X99-Deluxe | 16GB DDR4 3200 @ 3200Mhz CL16-16-16-35 | Link | 8 | 16
24| 99717 | pagani-s |R7 1800x | 4300mhz | 1,5125v | Corsair h80 | Asrock B350 Pro4 | DDR4 2400mhz CL 16-16-16-39| Link | 8| 16
25|95785 | biohaufen | Ryzen 7 1700 | 4110 MHz | 1,46V | Wakü | Asus Crosshair VI Hero | 16GB DDR4 3015 CL 14-15-15-34 CR1 | Link | 8 | 16
26|93157 | AMD-FXler | Ryzen7 1800x | 4000Mhz | 1,325v | custom water | Asus Crosshair VI Hero | DDR4 2933 CL 16-17-17-35 CR1 |  Link  | 8 | 16
27|90917 | Blechdesigner | i7 8700k | 5400MHz | 1,4v | Wakü | Gigabyte Z390 Aorus Pro | DDR4 3600MHz CL 17-18-18-38 CR2 |  Link  |6 | 12
28|90904 | pagani-s |i7 8086k | 5400mhz | 1,4v | Noctua NHD15 SE Trifan | Asrock Z370 Taichi | DDR4 3200mhz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 |  Link  |6 | 12
29| 90508 | hardbase87 | Ryzen 7 1700 | 3900 MHz | 1,44V | Scythe Mugen 4 | Gigabyte GA AX370 Gaming K7 | 16GB DDR4 3200 CL 14-14-14-34 CR1 | Link | 8 | 16
30|90061| PitBull | Intel 5960x | 4000 MHz | 1,035v | Noctua NH-D15 | Asus X99-A | 16GB DDR4 3200 @ 3200Mhz CL16-16-16-35 | Link | 8 | 16
31|89691 | FlasherBasher | i7 3930 | 5,2GHz | 1,690V | WaKü | Asus Rampage IV Extreme | DDR3 2080 CL11-11-11-30 | Link | 6 | 12
32|88294 | Coregamer97 | Ryzen 7 1700 | 3800mhz | 1,392v | be quiet silent loop 280 | MSI X370 GAMING PRO CARBON | DDR4 3200 CL 16-17-17-35 | Link | 8 | 16
33|88061 | Crush4r | Ryzen 7 1700 | 3791,6mhz | 1,275v | Thermalright Macho X2 | Gigabyte Aorus X370 Gaming 5 | DDR4 3200 CL 14-14-14-34 1T |  Link  | 8 | 16
34|88028 | Amon | Ryzen 7 1700X | 3600 MHz | 1,15V | Thermalright Macho X2 | Gigabyte GA AB350 Gaming 3 | 16GB DDR4 2400 CL 15-15-15-39 CR1 | Link | 8 | 16
35|86302 | Loetkolben666 | i7 3960x | 5GHz | 1,496V | H2O | Asus Rampage IV Extreme | DDR3 2133 CL 10-11-10-28 | Link | 6 | 12
36|84837 | the.hai | i7 3930k |4915mhz | 1,45v | Corsair H100 | Asus Rampage IV Extreme | 32GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T| Link| 6 | 12
37|83520 | Schrotti | i7 4930k | 4800mhz | 1,400v | Wakü | Asus P9X79 | DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Link | 6 | 12
38| 81941 |nonamez78 |i7 5930k| 4600 MHz | 1,25V | WaKü| ASUS Rampage V Extreme | 32GB DDR4 2400 Mhz CL 12-13-13|Link|6|12
39|79524 | Cyris | Xeon E5-2687w | 3604Mhz | 1,250v | Water | Asrock X79 Extreme9 | DDR3 2400@1979Mhz CL 9-9-9-28 | Link | 8 | 16
40|79293 | Pitbull | i7 5930k | 4500 Mhz | 1,319v | Noctua NH-D15 | Asus X99 Deluxe | DDR4 2800@2750Mhz CL 15-15-15-36 | Link | 6 | 12
41|78688 | pagani-s |Core i7 6800k| 4485MHz | 1,5V | Scythe Mine 2 Triplefan | ASRock Fatal1ty X99X Killer | 32GB DDR4 3058 Mhz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Link | 6 | 12
42|77988 | Blechdesigner |Ryzen 5 2600X | 4300MHz | 1,4v | Muggen5 PCGH Ed. | MSI B350 Tomahawk | DDR4 3200MHz CL 16-15-15-35 CR1 |  Link  |6 | 12
43|77753 | Coregamer97 | Xeon E5-1660 | 4500mhz | 1,392v | Corsair H110 | ASUS P9X79 WS | DDR3 2400@2400mhz CL 10-12-12-32 | Link | 6 | 12
44|76515 | Pexies | i7 3930k | 4444 Mhz | 1,314V | Nocuta NH-D 14 | Asus Rampage IV Extreme | DDR3 1600@1616 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | LINK | 6 | 12
45|73617 | sebbolein |Intel i7 6800k | 4200MHz | 1,205V | Watercool HK 4.0 | Asus X99A/USB 3.1| 32GB DDR4-2800 MHz CL 14-14-14-32-1T | Link | 6 | 12
46|72734 | Blechdesigner | Ryzen 5 1600 | 4000 MHz | 1,344 V | TR AXP-100 Muscle | MSI B350 Tomahawk | DDR4-3200 MHz CL 16-15-15-35 CR1 | Link | 6 | 12
47|72485 | PCGHGS | i7 3930K | 4200 MHz | 1,20V | H100 | MSI X79MA-GD45 | DDR3 2133 CL 10-11-11-30 2T | Link | 6 | 12
48|72406 | Olstyle | i7 3960X | 4200mhz | 1,24v | EK Supreme(classic) | Foxconn Quantumian-1 | DDR3 1333@1660mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | Link | 6 | 12
49|71385| panos7 | Xeon W3690 | 4521MHz | 1,392V | Raijintek Triton 280 | Gigabyte X58 Extreme UD7 | DDR3 1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Link |6|12
50|71046 | ludscha | i7 990 Extreme | 4500 Mhz | 1,396V | WaKü | Asus Rampage 3 | DDR3 2000@1734 Mhz CL 10-10-10-27-2T | Link | 6 | 12
51|70203 |EinDodo |Intel I7 6800k | 4000MHz | 1,3v | Silent Loop 280 | AsRock Taichi x99 | 64GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 15-17-17-35-2T | LINK | 6 | 12
52|68666 | Saubatzen |XeonX5650| 2666 MHz | Standard | Standard| Fujitsu D2619 | 72gb ddr3 1333Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | Link | 12 | 24
53|68514 | Wa1lock | i7 980X | 4339 MHz | 1,35v | WaKü | EVGA E760 | DDR3 1866 @1736MHz CL 9-9-9-24 |  Link | 6 | 12
54|67834| Blechdesigner | i7 2600K | 5234 MHz | 1,512V | Wakü | Asus P8P67 Pro | DDR3 2000@1878MHz CL 8-9-8-24 | Link | 4 | 8
55|66369 | Softy | i7-3770K| 5251 MHz | 1,600 V | EKL Alpenföhn K2 | Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe | DDR3-2692 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T | Link | 4 | 8
56|66166 | minicoopers | i7 3770K | 5254 MHz | 1,46 V | EKL K2 |ASrock Z77 Extreme 4 | DDR3 1600 CL 10-10-10-27 1T | Link | 4 | 8
57|65583 | Haselpopasel | I7 3770K | 5200 MHz | 1,5V | Noctua U12P | ASRock Z77 Pro4 |4gb DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Link | 4 | 8
58|64613| pagani-s |I7 3770k | 5113 MHz | 1,6v | Scythe Mine2| Asrock Fatality Z77 Performance | 16gb ddr3 1600Mhz@ 1800Mhz CL 11-11-11-27 | Link | 4 | 8
59|64446 | Jorge K | I7 3820 | 5000 MHz | 1,45V | @ Wasser | Intel DX79SI |16gb DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 |Link | 4 | 8
60|62670 | FlasherBasher |i7 3820 | 5,0 | 1,530V | WaKü | Asus Rampage IV Extreme | DDR3 2000 CL11-11-11-30 | LINK | 4 | 8
61|62337| hanrot | i7 6700k | 5112mhz | 1,504v | tundra TD02 slim | MSI Z170 Gamning M5 | DDR4 16GB@3000mhz CL 15-15-15-35 | Link | 4 | 8
62| 61164 | SuddenDeathStgt |i7 3770K| 4838 MHz | ~1,344 VCore| Noctua NH-D14 | Gigabyte Z77X UD3H | DDR3 ~1650, CL10-10-10-25 CR2 | Link | 4 | 8
63|60350 | Benie | i7 2700k | 4800MHz | 1,356V | Boxed | Gigabyte GA-Z68AP-D3 | DDR3 1600@1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | Link | 4 | 8v
64| 60098 | MasterSax | i7 4770k | 4700mhz | 1,300v | H110 | ASUS Z87-Plus | 2x 4 GB DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Link |4 | 8
65|59917 | Blechdesigner | i7 860 | 4400MHz | 1,424V | Wakü | Gigabyte GA-P55-UD5 | DDR3 2000@2444MHz CL 8-9-8-24 | Link | 4 | 8
66|59830 | pagani-s |i7 6700 | 4900mhz | 1,57v | AC Freezer 13 Pro | Gigabyte Z170HD3P | DDR4 2400@2300mhz CL 16-16-16-39 CR2 |  Link  |4 | 8
67|58645 | JackTheHero | i7 7700K | 4800mhz | 1.312 V | Be Quiet Pure Rock | Asus Prime Z270-P | DDR4 3000 CL 15-17-17-35 | Link | 4 | 8
68|57985 | soldier8415 | i7 3770K | 4600MHz | 1,32V | Scythe Yasya + Scythe Grand Flex | Asrock Z77 Pro4 | 8GB DDR3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Link | 4 | 8
69|57613 | ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN | i7 2600k | 4600MHz | 1,32V | ThermalRIght Silver Arrow | Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z | DDR3 1333@1600MHz CL | Link | 4 | 8
70| 56334 | D0pefish | i7 4790k | @stock | @stock | HK 3.0 copper | GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 | 4x4GB DDR3 1600 CL 8-9-8-24 CR1 | Link | 4 | 8
71|56268 | jules.m |i7-2600K|4,5Ghz |1.35V | Antec 620 H2O | Asus P8P67 Rev.3 | Corsair Vengeance 1866MHz 9/10/9/27 | Link | 4 | 8
72|55783 | FlasherBasher |i7 3820 | 4500 Mhz | 1,3280V | WaKü | Asus Rampage IV Extreme | DDR3 2000 CL11-11-11-31 | Link | 4 | 8
73|54964 | Blechdesigner |Core i7 7700k| 4500 MHz | 1,17V | Wakü | Asus Strix Z270G | 16GB DDR4 3200 Mhz CL 15-15-15-35 CR2 | Link | 4 | 8
74|54152 | pagani-s | Ryzen 5 2400G | 4100mhz | 1,5v | Noctua NH-L9a-AM4 | Gigabyte Auros B450 Gaming Itx| 16 DDR4 3000mhz CL 16-18-18-38 CR1 |  Link  |2 | 4
75|53883 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-2600K |4300MHz | 1,28V | Noctua NH-D14 | ASROCK P67 Extreme4 | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T| Link | 4 | 8
76|53856 | Jolly91 | i7 3820 | 4,3GHz | 1,288V | LuKü | Asus Rampage IV Extreme | DDR3 1866 CL10-10-10-22 | Link | 4 | 8
77| 53414 | controlDE | i7 3770 | 4100 Mhz | 1,256v | Noctua NH-C12P SE14 | MSI Z77a G45 | 4gb DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24 | Link | 4 | 8
78|53063 | JoKa29 | i7 3770 | 4200mhz | 1,264v | ProLimatech Megahalem | MSI Z77-GD65 | DDR3 1600@800mhz CL 9-9-9-24 |Link | 4 | 8
79|52219 | Schrotti | i7 860 | 4423MHz | 1,384V | Wakü | Asus P7P55D-Deluxe | DDR3 2000@2106MHz CL 8-8-8-24 |Link | 4 | 8
80|52121 | Dr Bakterius | i7 2600K | 4012 MHz | 1,25V | Xigmatek HDT 1284C Achilles | Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD4-B3 | DDR3 1600 @ 1605MHz CL 9 - 9 - 9 - 24 | Link | 4 | 8
81|51673 | pagani-s | i7 3770 | 4100mhz | 1,175v | Ac Freezer 33 eSports weiß | Asrock Z77 Pro3 | 8 DDR3 1600mhz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 |  Link  |4 | 8
82|51143 | pagani-s | i7 4770k | 4000mhz | 1,1v | Antec H2O 920 | MSI Z87 G45 Gaming | DDR3 1600mhz CL 11-12-12-30 | Link | 4 | 8
83|51009| pagani-s | i7 860| 4433 MHz | 1,536V | Scythe Mugen 2 | Asus P7H55-M | 8GB DDR3 2133 @ 2020Mhz CL 10-11-11-30 | Link  | 4 | 8
84|50496 | ExtremHardcoreSchrauber | i7 3770K | 4000mhz | 0,992v | Zalman CNPS 9900 | Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe | DDR3 2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27| Link | 4 | 8
85|50411 | pagani-s | i7 920 | 4309,7mhz | 1,62v | Scythe Mugen2| Asrock x58 Extreme | DDR3 1600@1231mhz CL 9-9-9-23| Link | 4 | 8
86|50345 | Alphadog1337 | i7 2600 | 4017 MHz | 1,2v | Thermalright Venomous X | Asrock z68 Extreme3 Gen3 | DDR3 1333 @665.3 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | Link | 4 | 8
87|49066| Hawky1980 |AMD FX 8350 | 5518 MHz | 1,620v | CORSAIR H110 | ASUS M5A99X EVO R2.0 | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 11-13-14-32-2T | Link | 4 | 8
88|48083 | kL | i7 950 | 4200 MHz | 1,3 V | Prolimatech Megahalems | Asus Rampage 2 Extreme | DDR3 1333 @ 1200 MHz CL 8-8-8-20 | Link | 4 | 8
89|47926 | Hawky1980 |AMD FX 8350 | 5400 MHz | 1,536v | Prolimatech Genesis | Gigabyte 990FXA UD3 | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-27-1T | Link | 4 | 8
90|47825 | GBoos | Dual Intel Xeon X5482 | 3200 Mhz | 1.275V | Noctua NH-U12P SE2 | Intel Skulltrail D5400XS | DDR2 800@799Mhz CL 5-5-5-15 | Link | 8 | 8
91|47763 | pixellord| Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 | 3733mhz | 1,087v | Alpenföhn® Brocken 2 | Asus z87 Plus | DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | Link | 4 | 8
92|47414 | Nyuki| i5-2500k | 5000mhz | 1,388v | Prolimatech Genesis | Asrock P67 Extreme4 Gen3 | DDR3 1600 CL 7-8-7-20 | Link | 4 | 4
93|47402 | pagani-s | i5 3570k| 5000 MHz | 1,55V | Antec H2O 620 | Asrock Z77 Pro3 |8GB DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Link | 4 | 4
94|44986 | sentinel1 | I7-920 | 4000 MHz (24/7) | 1,36 V (24/7) | WaKü (BI 560 SR1) | AUS P6T Deluxe V2 | Corsair Dominator 7-8-7-20-1T | Link  | 4 |8
95|44698 | Hawky1980 |Phenom X6 1090T | 4612MHz | 1,6V | Prolimatech Genesis | Gigabyte 990FXA UD3 | 16GB DDR3-1600@1640 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Link | 6 | 6
96|44279 | pagani-s |Fx8350| 5000 MHz | 1,65V | Arctik Freezer A30 | ASRock 970 Extreme 3 2.0 | 8GB DDR3 1333 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | Link | 4 | 8
97|43710 | ichbins403 | i5 2500k | 4,5Ghz | 1,242v | EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn rev. B|Asus P8Z68-V PRO | DDR 3 Kingston HyperX DIMM Kit 8GB CL9-9-9-27| Link | 4 | 4
98| 42524 | power02 | i5 2500K | 4500 | 1,280v | hr02 Macho | AsRock Z68 Extreme 4 Gen 3 |8 GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHZ CL 9 9 9 24 | Link | 4 | 4
99|42123 | Basian24 | Intel Core i7-920 | 3600 Mhz | 1,22v | Prolimatech Megahalems | Gigabyte EX58 Extreme | 6GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 8-8-8-20-1T | Link |4 | 8
100|41765| pagani-s | Phenom2 x6 960t| 4300 MHz | 1,7125V | AC Freezer 13 Pro | Asrock 880GMH/USB3 | 8GB DDR3 2133 @ 1600Mhz CL 11-11-11-28 | Link | 6 | 6
101|41347 | pagani-s |Phenom 2 x6 1100T | 4300 MHz | 1,45v | AC Freezer 13 Pro| Asrock 990fx Extreme3 | 8gb ddr3 1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-27 | link | 6 | 6
102|41273 | pagani-s | FX 8320E | 4700mhz | 1,55v | Boxed | Asrock 970 Pro 3 R2.0| 8 DDR3 2133mhz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 |  Link  |4 | 8
103|37143 | default loser | Phenom II x6 1090t | 3847 MHz | 1,368 V | Alpenföhn Groß Glockner | Asus M4A89TD Pro | DDR3 1600 @ 1710 MHz CL 6-8-6-24 | LINK | 6 | 6
104|37017 | Goliath110 | Phenom II X6 1090T | 3812MHz | 1,38V | Alpenföhn Matterhorn | Asus M4A89TD Pro USB3 | DDR3 1600, CL 7-8-7-24 | Link | 6 | 6
105|36895 | pagani-s |Core i5-750 | 4409,93 MHz | 1,504 | CM Hyper TX3| Asus P7H55-M | 6gb ddr3 1333 @ 1260Mhz CL 8-9-9-23 | Link | 4 | 4
106|35092 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x6 1055 | 3611,9Mhz | 1,592V | AC Freezer 13 | Gigabyte 880gma-ud2h| DDR3 1600 @ 1376Mhz CL 7-7-7-20 | Link | 6 | 6
107|34990 | 0madmexx0 | Phenom II X6 1100t | 3600MHz | 1,425 | Enermax ETS-T40-TB | ASUS M5A97EVO R2.0 | 8GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 1T |Link | 6 | 6
108|34964 | JoKa29 |i7 2670QM | 2,8Ghz |ca. 1,2V |Stock |Notebook mit HM67 |DDR3 1333 CL9-9-9-24 |Link | 4| 8
109|34871 | Mastermaisi777|i7 2670QM |2,8Ghz|ca. 1,2V|Stock|Notebook mit HM67|DDR3 1333@666 CL9-9-9-24 | Link | 4 | 8
110|34613 | rhalin | i5 4570 | 3600mhz | 1,2v | Scythe Mugen4 | AsRock Z87 Extreme3 | DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-27 | Link | 4 | 4
111|34402 | Mastermaisi777 | Q6600(G0)| 4045 Mhz | 1,52v | Noctua NH-U12P | Gigabyte P35-DS3 | OCZ DDR2 1066 @ 1080Mhz @5-5-5-15 PL6 | Link | 4 | 4
112|34219 | JoKa29 | FX 8150 | 4000mhz | 1,376v | Thermal Right Silver Shadow | ASUS Formula V | 16 GB DDR3 1833@1440mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | Link | 4 | 8
113|33831 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G | 4050mhz | 1,45v | Noctua NH-L9a-AM4 | Gigabyte Auros B450 Gaming Itx| 8 DDR4 2400mhz CL 16-16-16-39 CR1 |  Link  |4 | 4
114|33430 | Clawhammer | FX 6300 | 5143 MHz | 1,464v | H100i | ASRock 890GX Pro3 | DDR3 1600MHz CL 8-8-8-22 | LINK | 3 | 6
115|32934 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x4 955 | 4500Mhz | 1,675V |Corsair H80| Asrock 880gmh-USB3 | 6Gb DDR3 1600Mhz CL 10-11-11-29 | Link | 4 | 4
116|32616 | PCGHGS | Phenom X6 1055T | 3375 MHz | 1,264V | be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 | Gigabyte GA 990FXA-UD3 | 8GB DDR3 1600@1666 CL6-9-6-24 |  Link | 6 | 6
117|32537 | pagani-s | FX 6200 | 5000mhz | 1,5625v | CM Hyper TX3 | Asrock 970DE3/U3S3 | DDR3 1333Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | Link | 3 | 6
118| 32122 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x4 965 | 4420 Mhz | 1,525V | Scythe Mine2| Gigabyte 880gma-ud2h| DDR3 1600 @ 1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | Link | 4 | 4
119|32088 | BautznerSnef | 1090T | 3312,9 Mhz | 1,224v | Prolimatech Genesis | Asus Crosshair IV Formula | DDR3 1600@ 803,1 Mhz CL 8-8-8-22 | Link | 6 | 6
120|31795| pagani-s | i7 920| 2800 MHz | 1,232V | Scythe Katana 3 | Asrock x58 Extreme 3 |12GB DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Link | 4 | 8
121|31584 | pagani-s |Core i3 6100| 4633 MHz | 1,55V | Scythe Mine 2 Triplefan | Gigabyte Z170 HD3P | 16GB DDR4 3200 @ 2332Mhz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Link | 2 | 4
122|31171 | pagani-s | Athlon 200GE | 4200mhz | 1,55v | Noctua NH-L9a-AM4 | Asrock Fatality B450 Gaming Itx/ac | 8 DDR4 2400mhz CL 16-16-16-39 CR1 |  Link  |2 | 4
123|30906| pagani-s | i3 540| 4810 MHz | 1,44V | i7 Boxed | Asus P7H55-M | 2GB DDR3 1333 @1254Mhz CL 8-8-8-28 | Link | 2 | 4
124|30791 | pagani-s | i5 2320 | 3247mhz | 1,2v |Boxed |Asus P8H61-M LE/USB3| DDR3 1333@1117mhz CL9-9-9-24 | Link | 4 | 4
125|34093 | Cod-Gamer |Q6600 | 3600 MHz |1,46V |WAkü | Asus p5q-e | DDR2 800MHz@Standard |Link | 4 | 4
126|29485|AchtBit | QX6800(G0)|3,46Ghz EIST | VID logik | Zalman | GA-965P-DS3P rev. 2.0 | Noname DDR2 800@800 5-5-5-15 CR2 | Link| 4 | 4
127|29262 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x4 955 BE| 4018,4 MHz | 1,488V | CM Hyper Tx3 | Gigabyte GA790XT-UD4P |4GB DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Link | 4 | 4
128|29232 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x4 B55 BE | 4000,1Mhz | 1,488V | Cooler Master Hyper TX3 | Asrock 880g Extreme3| DDR3 1333Mhz CL 7-7-7-20 | Link | 4 | 4
129|29172 | ZockerM. | Q6600(G0) | 3500 MHz | 1,39v | Megahalems | ASUS Striker II Formula | DDR2 1066 5-5-5-15 | LINK | 4 | 4
130|29095 | TeddyBaer |Phenom 2 x4 965 BE | 4000 MHz | 1,45v | arctic cooling freezer 7 pro | Asrock 890fx Deluxe5 | 8gb ddr3 1333Mhz CL 9.9.9.24 | Link | 4 | 4
131|28976 | NFSC| Core i3 540 | 4577 MHz | 1,51v | AntecH2O 620 | Gigabyte H55N | 4 Gb 1333 MHz@1194Mhz CL 7-7-7-20 | Link | 2 | 2
132|28728| pagani-s | Phenom2 x4 B45 | 3922Mhz | 1,592V | Cooler Master Hyper TX3 | Asrock 880g Extreme3| DDR3 1333 @ 1349Mhz CL 7-7-7-20 | Link | 4 | 4
133|27799 | pagani-s | Athlon x4 620 | 3809,1 Mhz | 1,60v | Corsair H80 | Asrock 880GMH/USB3 |6gb DDR3 1600 MHz @ 1172Mhz CL 6-6-6-15 |  Link | 4 | 4
134|27727 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x4 20 BE | 3800,2 Mhz | 1,65v | Corsair H80 | Asrock 880GMH/USB3 |6gb DDR3 1600 MHz @ 800Mhz CL 6-6-6-15 | Link | 4 | 4
135|27193 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x4 20 BE | 3717 Mhz | 1,544v | Scythe Mine | Asrock N68C-S UCC | DDR2 800 MHz CL 5-5-5-18 | Link | 4 | 4
136|26286 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x4 20 | 3600Mhz | 1,65V |Lc Power Cosmo Cool| Asrock 880gmh-USB3 | DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Link | 4 | 4
137|25660 | pagani-s | A10 6800k| 5091 MHz | 1,515V | Antec H2O 620 | Asrock FM2A85X Extreme 4-M|4GB DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24| Link | 2 | 4
138|24322 | Haselpopasel | FX 6100 | 4800 MHz | 1,35 V | Scythe Mugen Rev.2 | Asus M4A89TD USB3 | 8gb DDR3 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | Link | 3 | 6
139|24314 | pagani-s | i3 2120 | 3466mhz | 1,12v |Boxed |Asus P8H61-M LE/USB3| DDR3 1333@1120mhz CL9-9-9-24 | Link | 2 | 4
140|23945 | -H1N1- | i7-3520M | 3400MHz |stock | HP EliteBook 8570p | standard | 8GB DDR3 1600 11-11-11-28 |Link | 2 | 4
141|23632| pagani-s | A10 7850k| 4760 MHz | 1,548V | Scythe Big Shuriken2 rev. B | Gigabyte F2A88XM-D3H |8GB DDR3 2133 CL 11-11-11-30 | Link | 2 | 4
142|23600 | pagani-s | Phenom fx 5000 | 3223 Mhz | 1,425V | Scythe Katana 3| Asrock a790gmh | DDR2 1066 @ 781mhz CL 5-5-5-15 |  Link | 4 | 4
143|23107| pagani-s |Pentium G3258| 4800 MHz | 1,5V | Freezer 13 Pro | Asrock Z87M Pro4 | 8GB DDR3 2133 Mhz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Link | 2 | 2
144|23050 | Blechdesigner | i3 2120 | 3300MHz | 1,104V | Scythe Big Shuriken | Asrock Z77 Pro4-M | 8GB DDR3 1866@1866MHz CL 9-9-9-27 1T| Link | 2 | 4
145|22931 | pagani-s | i3 2120 | 3300mhz | 1,144v | CM Hyper TX3 | Asrock H67DE3 | DDR3 1600@1333mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | Link | 2 | 4
146|21966 | pagani-s | Phenom fx5000 | 3000Mhz| 1,45V | AC Freezer Extreme | Gigabyte 785g ud3-h| DDR2 1066@ 1092Mhz CL 5-5-5-18 | Link | 4 | 4
147|20453 | Benie | i5 3210M | 2900MHz | 1,24V | Boxed | Intel HM 76 Express | DDR3 1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 | Link | 2 | 4
148|20120 | Shones |E8500 | 4750 MHz | 1,404v | Scythe Mine 2 | Asus Rampage Formula | DDR2 1066 @1000MHz CL 5-5-5-15 | Link | 2 | 2
149|15540 | pagani-s |Celeron N3150| 2083 MHz | 0,68V | Boxed | Gigabyte Brix MZBSWBP | 4GB DDR3 1600 Mhz CL 11-11-11-28 CR2 | Link | 4 | 4
150|14169 | Clawhammer | X2 240 | 3882 MHz | 1,392v | H100i | ASRock 890GX Pro3 | DDR3 1600MHz CL 8-8-8-22 | LINK | 2 | 2
151|13857 | pagani-s |Athlon 2 x2 240e | 3800mhz | 1,475v | Boxed | Gigabyte GA-MA74GMT-S2 | DDR3 1333@1088mhz CL 6-6-6-15 | Link |2 | 2
152|13758| pagani-s |Athlon 5150| 1900MHz | 1,3V | Boxed | Asrock AM1B-ITX | 4GB DDR3 1866 @ 1910Mhz CL 9-10-9-26 | Link | 2 | 4
153|12424 | Benie | C2D E6850 | 3Ghz | 1,168V | Boxed | Asrock Conroe1333 GLAN | DDR2 667 CL 5-4-4-12 |  Link | 2 | 2
154|12015| pagani-s | i3 4010U| 1700 MHz | 0,836V | Stock | Lenovo Lancer 5A5 |4GB DDR3 1600 CL 11-11-11-28 | Link | 2 | 4
155|11805 | pagani-s | Athlon x2 5200 | 3220Mhz | 1,5V | AC alpine 64 pro| Asrock 880gmh-USB3 | DDR3 1600 @ 1493Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | Link | 2 | 2
156|11486 | BautznerSnef | AMD Athlon II x2 260 | 3200,1 Mhz | 1,168V | Prolimatech Genesis | MSI 760GM-P23(FX) (MS-7641) | 4Gb DDR3 1600Mhz CL 8-8-8-22 |  Link | 2 | 2
157|9939 | pagani-s | Athlon x2 5200 | 2700,8Mhz | 1,35V | AC Freezer 13 | Gigabyte 880gma-ud2h| DDR3 1600 @ 1566Mhz CL 9-9-9-27 | Link | 2 | 2
158|9507 | pagani-s | c2d P8400 | 2400mhz | 1,175v | stock | intel SE7320SP2 | DDR2 800 mhz CL 6-6-6-18 | Link | 2 | 2
159|9385 | BautznerSnef | E2-3800 | 1297,6 MHz | 1,012V | stock | Packard Bell Easynote TE69KB | DDR3 SDRAM 1600 @ 798,6 MHz CL 11-11-12-28 | Link | 4 | 4
160|9221 | pagani-s | Pentium T3400 |2166mhz | 1,25v | stock | Wistron 360C | 3gb DDR2 667mhz 5-5-5-15 |  Link| 2 | 2
161|3819 | Blechdesigner | Athlon 64 3500+ |2203 MHz | 1.424V | Arctic Cooling Silencer 64 Ultra TCL | ASRock 939SLI-eSATA2 | 2GB DDR1-400@200 MHz CL 2.5-3-3-6 |  Link | 1 | 1
162|3767 | BautznerSnef | INTEL Atom N270 | 1600 Mhz | 1,2V | Lukü | Intel Calistoga-GSE i945GSE (Medion E1210) | Samsung M4 70T2864QZ3-CE6 1GB DDR2-667 SO-DIMM (333 MHz) @ 266 MHz CL4-4-4-12| Link |1|2
163|3553 | pagani-s | Pentium 4 640 | 3200 mhz | 1,42v | boxed | Dell Optiplex GX280 | DDR2 533mhz CL 4-4-4-12 | Link | 1 | 2
164|3502 | Benie | AMD XP3200+ | 2205 Mhz | 1,65v | Boxed | MSI K7N2 Delta2 | 2GB DDR 400Mhz CL 2-3-3-6 | Link |1 | 1
165|3298 | BautznerSnef | INTEL Pentium M 735 | 1694,5 Mhz | 1,02V | Lukü | Samsung CoronaR | 2x1Gb Corsair Value Select DDR333 SDRAM 166,1 MHz CL 2,5-3-3-7 | Link | 1 | 1
166|1007 | Blechdesigner | AMD K6-2 |500 MHz | 2.2V | so ein flaches Ding mit 60mm Lüfter | Biostar M5SAA | 256MB SDRAM-133@100 MHz CL 3-3-3-7 |  Link | 1 | 1
167|
168|
169|
170|
171|
172|
173|
174|
175|
176|
177|
178|
179|
180|
181|
182|
183|
184|
185|
186|
187|
188|
189|
190|
191|
192|
193|
194|
195|
196|
197|
198|
199|
200|
||||||||||||||||||


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. September 2010)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Ich habe da mal was für dich 




|
*Rangliste für Everest 5.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*​
|


*Platz*​
|
*Punkte*​
|
*Username*​
|
*Prozessor*​
|
*Takt*​
|
*Vcore*​
|
*Kühler*​
|
*Board*​
|
*RAM mit Timmings*​
|
*Screenshot*​

1|49048|pagani-s|i7 920|4203,5 MHz|1,264V|Scythe Mugen2|Asrock x58 Extreme|1600@1200 CL 7-8-7-20|Link
 2|30493|Cod-Gamer|Q6600|3600 MHz|1,46V|WAkü|Asus p5q-e|DDR2 800MHz@Standard|Link
 3| 
 4|
 5|
 6|
 7|
 8|
 9|
10|
*

Edit: *
kannst es kopieren und dann einfach das Sternchen(*) wegnehmen, dann siet's aus wie oben
Allerding müssen die Postings mit dem geraden Strich(|) erfolgen 



Spoiler



[*table]|*Rangliste für Everest 5.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*​|[/table]

[*table]*Platz*​|*Punkte*​|*Username*​|*Prozessor*​|*Takt*​|*Vcore*​|*Kühler*​|*Board*​|*RAM mit Timmings*​|*Screenshot*​ 
1|49048|pagani-s|i7 920|4203,5 MHz|1,264V|Scythe Mugen2|Asrock x58 Extreme|1600@1200 CL 7-8-7-20|Link
 2|30493|Cod-Gamer|Q6600|3600 MHz|1,46V|WAkü|Asus p5q-e|DDR2 800MHz@Standard|Link
 3| 
 4|
 5|
 6|
 7|
 8|
 9|
10|
[/table]


----------



## Goliath110 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

37017 Punkte / Goliath110 / Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3812MHz / 1,38V / Alpenföhn Matterhorn / Asus M4A89TD Pro USB3 / DDR3 1600, CL 7-8-7-24
Bild: unbenanntrdkt.jpg - abload.de


----------



## pagani-s (26. September 2010)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Ergebnisse bei denen der Link nicht mehr funzt.
Leider viel mehr als erwartet.


Spoiler






Clawhammer schrieb:


> 33430 | Clawhammer | FX 6300 | 5143 MHz | 1,464v | H100i | ASRock 890GX Pro3 | DDR3 1600MHz CL 8-8-8-22 | LINK  | 3 | 6
> 14169 | Clawhammer | X2 240 | 3882 MHz | 1,392v | H100i | ASRock 890GX Pro3 | DDR3 1600MHz CL 8-8-8-22 | LINK | 2 | 2


23945 | -H1N1- | i7-3520M | 3400MHz |stock | HP EliteBook 8570p | standard | 8GB DDR3 1600 11-11-11-28 |Link | 2 | 4
27193 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x4 20 BE | 3717 Mhz | 1,544v | Scythe Mine | Asrock N68C-S UCC | DDR2 800 MHz CL 5-5-5-18 | Link | 4 | 4


NFSC schrieb:


> 28976 | NFSC| Core i3 540 @ 4577 MHz | 1,51v | AntecH2O 620 | Gigabyte H55N | 4 Gb 1333 MHz@1194Mhz CL 7-7-7-20 | Link





ZockerM. schrieb:


> 29172 / ZockerM. / Q6600(G0) / 3500 MHz / 1,39v / Megahalems / ASUS Striker II Formula / DDR2 1066 5-5-5-15 / LINK
> .


30493 | Cod-Gamer |Q6600 | 3600 MHz |1,46V |WAkü | Asus p5q-e | DDR2 800MHz@Standard |Link | 4 | 4


Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> 34402 Punkte / Mastermaisi777 / Q6600(G0)@4045 Mhz/ 1,52v / Noctua NH-U12P  / Gigabyte P35-DS3 / OCZ DDR2 1066 @ 1080Mhz @5-5-5-15 PL6 / Link


JoKa29 -i7 2670QM - 2,8Ghz -ca. 1,2V -Stock -Notebook mit HM67 -DDR3 1333 CL9-9-9-24 - http://www.apload.de/images-i185568bfs1zj.jpg


default loser schrieb:


> 37143 Punkte | default loser | Phenom II x6 1090t @ 3847 MHz | 1,368 V | Alpenföhn Groß Glockner | Asus M4A89TD Pro | DDR3 1600 @ 1710 MHz CL 6-8-6-24 | LINK





ichbins403 schrieb:


> 43710 | ichbins403 | i52500k @ 4,5Ghz | 1,242v |  EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn rev. B|Asus P8Z68-V PRO  | DDR 3 Kingston HyperX DIMM  Kit 8GB  CL9-9-9-27|
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/unbenanntmbd.jpg/





Nyuki schrieb:


> 47414 | Nyuki| i5-2500k | 5000mhz | 1,388v | Prolimatech Genesis | Asrock P67 Extreme4 Gen3 | DDR3 1600 CL 7-8-7-20 | Link





kL| schrieb:


> 45778 Punkte | kL| | i7 950 @ 4 GHz | 1,275V | Prolimatech Megahalems | Asus Rampage 2 Extreme | DDR3 1333 @ 1200MHz CL 8-8-8-20 |





ExtremHardcoreSchrauber schrieb:


> 50496 | ExtremHardcoreSchrauber | i7 3770K | 4000mhz | 0,992v | Zalman CNPS 9900 | Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe | DDR3 2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 | 4 | 8





Schrotti schrieb:


> 52529| Schrotti | i7 860 @ 4423MHz | 1,384V | Wakü | Asus P7P55D-Deluxe | DDR3 2000@2106MHz CL 8-8-8-24 |Link





JoKa29 schrieb:


> 53063 | JoKa29 | i7 3770 | 4200mhz | 1,264v | ProLimatech Megahalem | MSI Z77-GD65 | DDR3 1600@800mhz CL 9-9-9-24 |http://www.apload.de/images-i184787bvp0ir.jpg





Blechdesigner schrieb:


> 59917 Punkte | Blechdesigner | i7 860 @ 4400MHz | 1,424V | Wakü | Gigabyte GA-P55-UD5 | DDR3 2000@2444MHz CL 8-9-8-24 | Link
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Jorge K schrieb:


> | 64446 | Jorge K | I7 3820 | 5000 MHz | 1,45V | @ Wasser | Intel DX79SI |16gb DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 |
> http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2935/wjn8tv28_jpg.htm


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

34402 Punkte / Mastermaisi777 / Q6600(G0)@4045 Mhz/ 1,52v / Noctua NH-U12P  / Gigabyte P35-DS3 / OCZ DDR2 1066 @ 1080Mhz @5-5-5-15 PL6 / Link


----------



## pagani-s (26. September 2010)

sicherung 



Spoiler



Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse




Platz|Punkte|Username|Prozessor|Takt|Vcore|Kühler|Board|RAM mit Timmings|Screenshot|Kerne/Module|Threads
1|194398 | Atma | Intel Core i9-10980XE | 4500 MHz | 1.075v | Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360 | Gigabyte X299X Aorus Master | 64 GB DDR4-3800 16-16-16-30-1T | Link | 18 | 36
2| 173203 | Patze| Ryzen 9 5950X | Boost| Auto | Wasser 26°C | ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Hero | 32GB DDR4-3733-C16-17-17-32-299 | Link | 16 | 32
3| 167491 | Snoopy69 | Ryzen 9 3950X | 4725MHz | 1.45V | Wasser 4°C | ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Hero (WI-FI) | 16GB DDR4 3423MHz CL 14-14-14-34 CR1| Link | 16 | 32
4|157878 |  FlasherBasher  | i9 7980XE | 3,6 GHz | 1,28v | BeQuiet Silent Loop 360 | Asus Rampage VI Extreme | DDR4 3200 CL16-16-16-36 |  Link  | 18 | 36
5| 157019 | gaussmath | TR 2950X | 4,5 GHz | 1,5125V | Enermax TR4 | Asus Zenith Extreme | DDR4 3200 CL14-14-14-30 |  Link  | 16 | 32
6| 146699| gaussmath | AMD Threadripper X1950 | 4175Mhz | 1.46V | Enermax TR4 360 | ASUS ROG ZENITH EXTREME | DDR4-3200Mhz 15-15-15-35-54 1T | Link | 16 | 32
7|142336 | DaHell63 | Ryzen 3900X | 4700MHz | 1.428v | Noctua NH-D15 | Gigabyte X570 AORUS MASTER | 32GB DDR4 3200MHz CL 16-17-17-35 CR1|  Link  | 12 | 24
8| 139988 | B4C4RD! | 5900x | @Stock | vcore: 1,427 | EK WB D-RGB 360 | B550 Taichi | DDR4 3200MHz 16-18-18-38-75-1T | Link | 12 | 24
9|133573 | Darkearth27 | AMD Ryzen 9 3900X | 4675MHz | 1.506v | Alphacool Eisbär Solo + 280er Radi | MSI MEG X570 Unify | 32GB DDR4 3733MHz CL 16-19-16-36-58 CR1|  Link  | 12 | 24
10| 132959 | Drachenlord_1510 |E5 2696v3| 2883,3mhz | Stock V| NH-D 15S | Asus X99-E WS | DDR4-2133, CL15-15-15-36 | Link | 18 | 36
11| 127684 | blu-skye | i7-6950X | 4500MHz | 1.36V | Wakü | Asus Rampage Ed.10 | DDR4 3400 14-15-15-33-T1 |  Link  | 10 | 20
12| 125123 | tehrob | 2x X5680 | 4851 Mhz | stock V | Wakü | Evga SR 2 | DDR 3 1281 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | Link |12 |24
13| 124916| gaussmath| Ryzen 3900X| 4125 | stock | Corsair Hydro Series H115i | ASRock X470 Taichi| DDR4 3600 CL16 |  Link  | 12 | 24
14| 124786 | Crush4r | AMD Ryzen 9 3900X | 4441Mhz Stock | 1,425v | Scythe Mugen 5 | Gigabyte X570 Aorus pro | DDR4 3600CL16-20-20-36-56 1T |  Link  | 12 | 24
15|118346 | IICARUS |i9 9900k | 5502mhz | 1,45v | custom Loop | Asus Maximus XI Hero Z390 | DDR4 3600 @ 3973mhz CL 17-18-18-34 CR2 |  Link  |8 | 16
16|116066 | pagani-s |i9 9900k | 5400mhz | 1,55v | Noctua NHD15 SE Trifan | Asrock Z370 Taichi | DDR4 3200mhz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Link  |8 | 16
17|114022 | Eragoss | i9 9900K | 5300mhz | 1,4v | ARCTIC Liquid Freezer 360 | Gigabyte Z390 Aorus Pro Wifi | DDR4 3600 @ 4000mhz CL 18-19-19-39 400-2T  |  Link  | 8 | 16
18| 112524 | Softy | Intel Core i7-5960X | 5000 MHz | 1,500 V | Wakü | Asrock X99X Fatal1ty Killer/3.1 | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-35 | Link | 8 | 16
19|107170 | Divinum83 | 2 x Xeon X5660 | 4166MHz | 1.294 | Enermax Liqmax 120s | EVGA SR-2 | DDR3 1448 CL 9-9-9-24 |  Link  | 12| 24
20|105662 | Hawky1980 |Ryzen R7 3700X | 4502 MHz | 1,45v | CORSAIR H115i Pro| MSI B450-A-PRO-MAX | 32GB DDR4-3600 CL 16-19-19-36-1T | Link | 8 | 16
21|105407 | sYn | i7 6900k | 4707 MHz | 1,40V | Wakü liquid freezer 240 | MSI Godlike Carbon x99 | 16GB DDR4 3200 CL 15-15-15-35 CR2 | Link | 8 | 16
22| 103910 | Darkearth27 | Ryzen 2700X | 4500MHz | 1,48350v | Alphacool Eisbear 240 | Asus Prime X470 Pro | DDR4 3466 CL14-15-14-28 |  Link  | 8 | 16
23| 101278| PitBull | Intel 5960x | 4500 MHz | 1,208v | Wakü | Asus X99-Deluxe | 16GB DDR4 3200 @ 3200Mhz CL16-16-16-35 | Link | 8 | 16
24| 99717 | pagani-s |R7 1800x | 4300mhz | 1,5125v | Corsair h80 | Asrock B350 Pro4 | DDR4 2400mhz CL 16-16-16-39| Link | 8| 16
25|95785 | biohaufen | Ryzen 7 1700 | 4110 MHz | 1,46V | Wakü | Asus Crosshair VI Hero | 16GB DDR4 3015 CL 14-15-15-34 CR1 | Link | 8 | 16
26|93157 | AMD-FXler | Ryzen7 1800x | 4000Mhz | 1,325v | custom water | Asus Crosshair VI Hero | DDR4 2933 CL 16-17-17-35 CR1 |  Link  | 8 | 16
27|90917 | Blechdesigner | i7 8700k | 5400MHz | 1,4v | Wakü | Gigabyte Z390 Aorus Pro | DDR4 3600MHz CL 17-18-18-38 CR2 |  Link  |6 | 12
28|90904 | pagani-s |i7 8086k | 5400mhz | 1,4v | Noctua NHD15 SE Trifan | Asrock Z370 Taichi | DDR4 3200mhz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 |  Link  |6 | 12
29| 90508 | hardbase87 | Ryzen 7 1700 | 3900 MHz | 1,44V | Scythe Mugen 4 | Gigabyte GA AX370 Gaming K7 | 16GB DDR4 3200 CL 14-14-14-34 CR1 | Link | 8 | 16
30|90061| PitBull | Intel 5960x | 4000 MHz | 1,035v | Noctua NH-D15 | Asus X99-A | 16GB DDR4 3200 @ 3200Mhz CL16-16-16-35 | Link | 8 | 16
31|89691 | FlasherBasher | i7 3930 | 5,2GHz | 1,690V | WaKü | Asus Rampage IV Extreme | DDR3 2080 CL11-11-11-30 | Link | 6 | 12
32|88294 | Coregamer97 | Ryzen 7 1700 | 3800mhz | 1,392v | be quiet silent loop 280 | MSI X370 GAMING PRO CARBON | DDR4 3200 CL 16-17-17-35 | Link | 8 | 16
33|88061 | Crush4r | Ryzen 7 1700 | 3791,6mhz | 1,275v | Thermalright Macho X2 | Gigabyte Aorus X370 Gaming 5 | DDR4 3200 CL 14-14-14-34 1T |  Link  | 8 | 16
34|88028 | Amon | Ryzen 7 1700X | 3600 MHz | 1,15V | Thermalright Macho X2 | Gigabyte GA AB350 Gaming 3 | 16GB DDR4 2400 CL 15-15-15-39 CR1 | Link | 8 | 16
35|86302 | Loetkolben666 | i7 3960x | 5GHz | 1,496V | H2O | Asus Rampage IV Extreme | DDR3 2133 CL 10-11-10-28 | Link | 6 | 12
36|84837 | the.hai | i7 3930k |4915mhz | 1,45v | Corsair H100 | Asus Rampage IV Extreme | 32GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T| Link| 6 | 12
37|83520 | Schrotti | i7 4930k | 4800mhz | 1,400v | Wakü | Asus P9X79 | DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Link | 6 | 12
38| 81941 |nonamez78 |i7 5930k| 4600 MHz | 1,25V | WaKü| ASUS Rampage V Extreme | 32GB DDR4 2400 Mhz CL 12-13-13|Link|6|12
39|79524 | Cyris | Xeon E5-2687w | 3604Mhz | 1,250v | Water | Asrock X79 Extreme9 | DDR3 2400@1979Mhz CL 9-9-9-28 | Link | 8 | 16
40|79293 | Pitbull | i7 5930k | 4500 Mhz | 1,319v | Noctua NH-D15 | Asus X99 Deluxe | DDR4 2800@2750Mhz CL 15-15-15-36 | Link | 6 | 12
41|78688 | pagani-s |Core i7 6800k| 4485MHz | 1,5V | Scythe Mine 2 Triplefan | ASRock Fatal1ty X99X Killer | 32GB DDR4 3058 Mhz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Link | 6 | 12
42|77988 | Blechdesigner |Ryzen 5 2600X | 4300MHz | 1,4v | Muggen5 PCGH Ed. | MSI B350 Tomahawk | DDR4 3200MHz CL 16-15-15-35 CR1 |  Link  |6 | 12
43|77753 | Coregamer97 | Xeon E5-1660 | 4500mhz | 1,392v | Corsair H110 | ASUS P9X79 WS | DDR3 2400@2400mhz CL 10-12-12-32 | Link | 6 | 12
44|76515 | Pexies | i7 3930k | 4444 Mhz | 1,314V | Nocuta NH-D 14 | Asus Rampage IV Extreme | DDR3 1600@1616 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | LINK | 6 | 12
45|73617 | sebbolein |Intel i7 6800k | 4200MHz | 1,205V | Watercool HK 4.0 | Asus X99A/USB 3.1| 32GB DDR4-2800 MHz CL 14-14-14-32-1T | Link | 6 | 12
46|72734 | Blechdesigner | Ryzen 5 1600 | 4000 MHz | 1,344 V | TR AXP-100 Muscle | MSI B350 Tomahawk | DDR4-3200 MHz CL 16-15-15-35 CR1 | Link | 6 | 12
47|72485 | PCGHGS | i7 3930K | 4200 MHz | 1,20V | H100 | MSI X79MA-GD45 | DDR3 2133 CL 10-11-11-30 2T | Link | 6 | 12
48|72406 | Olstyle | i7 3960X | 4200mhz | 1,24v | EK Supreme(classic) | Foxconn Quantumian-1 | DDR3 1333@1660mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | Link | 6 | 12
49|71385| panos7 | Xeon W3690 | 4521MHz | 1,392V | Raijintek Triton 280 | Gigabyte X58 Extreme UD7 | DDR3 1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Link |6|12
50|71046 | ludscha | i7 990 Extreme | 4500 Mhz | 1,396V | WaKü | Asus Rampage 3 | DDR3 2000@1734 Mhz CL 10-10-10-27-2T | Link | 6 | 12
51|70203 |EinDodo |Intel I7 6800k | 4000MHz | 1,3v | Silent Loop 280 | AsRock Taichi x99 | 64GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 15-17-17-35-2T | LINK | 6 | 12
52|68666 | Saubatzen |XeonX5650| 2666 MHz | Standard | Standard| Fujitsu D2619 | 72gb ddr3 1333Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | Link | 12 | 24
53|68514 | Wa1lock | i7 980X | 4339 MHz | 1,35v | WaKü | EVGA E760 | DDR3 1866 @1736MHz CL 9-9-9-24 |  Link | 6 | 12
54|67834| Blechdesigner | i7 2600K | 5234 MHz | 1,512V | Wakü | Asus P8P67 Pro | DDR3 2000@1878MHz CL 8-9-8-24 | Link | 4 | 8
55|66369 | Softy | i7-3770K| 5251 MHz | 1,600 V | EKL Alpenföhn K2 | Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe | DDR3-2692 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T | Link | 4 | 8
56|66166 | minicoopers | i7 3770K | 5254 MHz | 1,46 V | EKL K2 |ASrock Z77 Extreme 4 | DDR3 1600 CL 10-10-10-27 1T | Link | 4 | 8
57|65583 | Haselpopasel | I7 3770K | 5200 MHz | 1,5V | Noctua U12P | ASRock Z77 Pro4 |4gb DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Link | 4 | 8
58|64613| pagani-s |I7 3770k | 5113 MHz | 1,6v | Scythe Mine2| Asrock Fatality Z77 Performance | 16gb ddr3 1600Mhz@ 1800Mhz CL 11-11-11-27 | Link | 4 | 8
59|64446 | Jorge K | I7 3820 | 5000 MHz | 1,45V | @ Wasser | Intel DX79SI |16gb DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 |Link | 4 | 8
60|62670 | FlasherBasher |i7 3820 | 5,0 | 1,530V | WaKü | Asus Rampage IV Extreme | DDR3 2000 CL11-11-11-30 | LINK | 4 | 8
61|62337| hanrot | i7 6700k | 5112mhz | 1,504v | tundra TD02 slim | MSI Z170 Gamning M5 | DDR4 16GB@3000mhz CL 15-15-15-35 | Link | 4 | 8
62| 61164 | SuddenDeathStgt |i7 3770K| 4838 MHz | ~1,344 VCore| Noctua NH-D14 | Gigabyte Z77X UD3H | DDR3 ~1650, CL10-10-10-25 CR2 | Link | 4 | 8
63|60350 | Benie | i7 2700k | 4800MHz | 1,356V | Boxed | Gigabyte GA-Z68AP-D3 | DDR3 1600@1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | Link | 4 | 8v
64| 60098 | MasterSax | i7 4770k | 4700mhz | 1,300v | H110 | ASUS Z87-Plus | 2x 4 GB DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Link |4 | 8
65|59917 | Blechdesigner | i7 860 | 4400MHz | 1,424V | Wakü | Gigabyte GA-P55-UD5 | DDR3 2000@2444MHz CL 8-9-8-24 | Link | 4 | 8
66|59830 | pagani-s |i7 6700 | 4900mhz | 1,57v | AC Freezer 13 Pro | Gigabyte Z170HD3P | DDR4 2400@2300mhz CL 16-16-16-39 CR2 |  Link  |4 | 8
67|58645 | JackTheHero | i7 7700K | 4800mhz | 1.312 V | Be Quiet Pure Rock | Asus Prime Z270-P | DDR4 3000 CL 15-17-17-35 | Link | 4 | 8
68|57985 | soldier8415 | i7 3770K | 4600MHz | 1,32V | Scythe Yasya + Scythe Grand Flex | Asrock Z77 Pro4 | 8GB DDR3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Link | 4 | 8
69|57613 | ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN | i7 2600k | 4600MHz | 1,32V | ThermalRIght Silver Arrow | Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z | DDR3 1333@1600MHz CL | Link | 4 | 8
70| 56334 | D0pefish | i7 4790k | @stock | @stock | HK 3.0 copper | GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 | 4x4GB DDR3 1600 CL 8-9-8-24 CR1 | Link | 4 | 8
71|56268 | jules.m |i7-2600K|4,5Ghz |1.35V | Antec 620 H2O | Asus P8P67 Rev.3 | Corsair Vengeance 1866MHz 9/10/9/27 | Link | 4 | 8
72|55783 | FlasherBasher |i7 3820 | 4500 Mhz | 1,3280V | WaKü | Asus Rampage IV Extreme | DDR3 2000 CL11-11-11-31 | Link | 4 | 8
73|54964 | Blechdesigner |Core i7 7700k| 4500 MHz | 1,17V | Wakü | Asus Strix Z270G | 16GB DDR4 3200 Mhz CL 15-15-15-35 CR2 | Link | 4 | 8
74|54152 | pagani-s | Ryzen 5 2400G | 4100mhz | 1,5v | Noctua NH-L9a-AM4 | Gigabyte Auros B450 Gaming Itx| 16 DDR4 3000mhz CL 16-18-18-38 CR1 |  Link  |2 | 4
75|53883 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-2600K |4300MHz | 1,28V | Noctua NH-D14 | ASROCK P67 Extreme4 | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T| Link | 4 | 8
76|53856 | Jolly91 | i7 3820 | 4,3GHz | 1,288V | LuKü | Asus Rampage IV Extreme | DDR3 1866 CL10-10-10-22 | Link | 4 | 8
77| 53414 | controlDE | i7 3770 | 4100 Mhz | 1,256v | Noctua NH-C12P SE14 | MSI Z77a G45 | 4gb DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24 | Link | 4 | 8
78|53063 | JoKa29 | i7 3770 | 4200mhz | 1,264v | ProLimatech Megahalem | MSI Z77-GD65 | DDR3 1600@800mhz CL 9-9-9-24 |Link | 4 | 8
79|52219 | Schrotti | i7 860 | 4423MHz | 1,384V | Wakü | Asus P7P55D-Deluxe | DDR3 2000@2106MHz CL 8-8-8-24 |Link | 4 | 8
80|52121 | Dr Bakterius | i7 2600K | 4012 MHz | 1,25V | Xigmatek HDT 1284C Achilles | Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD4-B3 | DDR3 1600 @ 1605MHz CL 9 - 9 - 9 - 24 | Link | 4 | 8
81|51673 | pagani-s | i7 3770 | 4100mhz | 1,175v | Ac Freezer 33 eSports weiß | Asrock Z77 Pro3 | 8 DDR3 1600mhz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 |  Link  |4 | 8
82|51143 | pagani-s | i7 4770k | 4000mhz | 1,1v | Antec H2O 920 | MSI Z87 G45 Gaming | DDR3 1600mhz CL 11-12-12-30 | Link | 4 | 8
83|51009| pagani-s | i7 860| 4433 MHz | 1,536V | Scythe Mugen 2 | Asus P7H55-M | 8GB DDR3 2133 @ 2020Mhz CL 10-11-11-30 | Link  | 4 | 8
84|50496 | ExtremHardcoreSchrauber | i7 3770K | 4000mhz | 0,992v | Zalman CNPS 9900 | Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe | DDR3 2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27| Link | 4 | 8
85|50411 | pagani-s | i7 920 | 4309,7mhz | 1,62v | Scythe Mugen2| Asrock x58 Extreme | DDR3 1600@1231mhz CL 9-9-9-23| Link | 4 | 8
86|50345 | Alphadog1337 | i7 2600 | 4017 MHz | 1,2v | Thermalright Venomous X | Asrock z68 Extreme3 Gen3 | DDR3 1333 @665.3 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | Link | 4 | 8
87|49066| Hawky1980 |AMD FX 8350 | 5518 MHz | 1,620v | CORSAIR H110 | ASUS M5A99X EVO R2.0 | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 11-13-14-32-2T | Link | 4 | 8
88|48083 | kL | i7 950 | 4200 MHz | 1,3 V | Prolimatech Megahalems | Asus Rampage 2 Extreme | DDR3 1333 @ 1200 MHz CL 8-8-8-20 | Link | 4 | 8
89|47926 | Hawky1980 |AMD FX 8350 | 5400 MHz | 1,536v | Prolimatech Genesis | Gigabyte 990FXA UD3 | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-27-1T | Link | 4 | 8
90|47825 | GBoos | Dual Intel Xeon X5482 | 3200 Mhz | 1.275V | Noctua NH-U12P SE2 | Intel Skulltrail D5400XS | DDR2 800@799Mhz CL 5-5-5-15 | Link | 8 | 8
91|47763 | pixellord| Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 | 3733mhz | 1,087v | Alpenföhn® Brocken 2 | Asus z87 Plus | DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | Link | 4 | 8
92|47414 | Nyuki| i5-2500k | 5000mhz | 1,388v | Prolimatech Genesis | Asrock P67 Extreme4 Gen3 | DDR3 1600 CL 7-8-7-20 | Link | 4 | 4
93|47402 | pagani-s | i5 3570k| 5000 MHz | 1,55V | Antec H2O 620 | Asrock Z77 Pro3 |8GB DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Link | 4 | 4
94|44986 | sentinel1 | I7-920 | 4000 MHz (24/7) | 1,36 V (24/7) | WaKü (BI 560 SR1) | AUS P6T Deluxe V2 | Corsair Dominator 7-8-7-20-1T | Link  | 4 |8
95|44698 | Hawky1980 |Phenom X6 1090T | 4612MHz | 1,6V | Prolimatech Genesis | Gigabyte 990FXA UD3 | 16GB DDR3-1600@1640 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Link | 6 | 6
96|44279 | pagani-s |Fx8350| 5000 MHz | 1,65V | Arctik Freezer A30 | ASRock 970 Extreme 3 2.0 | 8GB DDR3 1333 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | Link | 4 | 8
97|43710 | ichbins403 | i5 2500k | 4,5Ghz | 1,242v | EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn rev. B|Asus P8Z68-V PRO | DDR 3 Kingston HyperX DIMM Kit 8GB CL9-9-9-27| Link | 4 | 4
98| 42524 | power02 | i5 2500K | 4500 | 1,280v | hr02 Macho | AsRock Z68 Extreme 4 Gen 3 |8 GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHZ CL 9 9 9 24 | Link | 4 | 4
99|42123 | Basian24 | Intel Core i7-920 | 3600 Mhz | 1,22v | Prolimatech Megahalems | Gigabyte EX58 Extreme | 6GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 8-8-8-20-1T | Link |4 | 8
100|41765| pagani-s | Phenom2 x6 960t| 4300 MHz | 1,7125V | AC Freezer 13 Pro | Asrock 880GMH/USB3 | 8GB DDR3 2133 @ 1600Mhz CL 11-11-11-28 | Link | 6 | 6
101|41347 | pagani-s |Phenom 2 x6 1100T | 4300 MHz | 1,45v | AC Freezer 13 Pro| Asrock 990fx Extreme3 | 8gb ddr3 1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-27 | link | 6 | 6
102|41273 | pagani-s | FX 8320E | 4700mhz | 1,55v | Boxed | Asrock 970 Pro 3 R2.0| 8 DDR3 2133mhz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 |  Link  |4 | 8
103|37143 | default loser | Phenom II x6 1090t | 3847 MHz | 1,368 V | Alpenföhn Groß Glockner | Asus M4A89TD Pro | DDR3 1600 @ 1710 MHz CL 6-8-6-24 | LINK | 6 | 6
104|37017 | Goliath110 | Phenom II X6 1090T | 3812MHz | 1,38V | Alpenföhn Matterhorn | Asus M4A89TD Pro USB3 | DDR3 1600, CL 7-8-7-24 | Link | 6 | 6
105|36895 | pagani-s |Core i5-750 | 4409,93 MHz | 1,504 | CM Hyper TX3| Asus P7H55-M | 6gb ddr3 1333 @ 1260Mhz CL 8-9-9-23 | Link | 4 | 4
106|35092 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x6 1055 | 3611,9Mhz | 1,592V | AC Freezer 13 | Gigabyte 880gma-ud2h| DDR3 1600 @ 1376Mhz CL 7-7-7-20 | Link | 6 | 6
107|34990 | 0madmexx0 | Phenom II X6 1100t | 3600MHz | 1,425 | Enermax ETS-T40-TB | ASUS M5A97EVO R2.0 | 8GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 1T |Link | 6 | 6
108|34964 | JoKa29 |i7 2670QM | 2,8Ghz |ca. 1,2V |Stock |Notebook mit HM67 |DDR3 1333 CL9-9-9-24 |Link | 4| 8
109|34871 | Mastermaisi777|i7 2670QM |2,8Ghz|ca. 1,2V|Stock|Notebook mit HM67|DDR3 1333@666 CL9-9-9-24 | Link | 4 | 8
110|34613 | rhalin | i5 4570 | 3600mhz | 1,2v | Scythe Mugen4 | AsRock Z87 Extreme3 | DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-27 | Link | 4 | 4
111|34402 | Mastermaisi777 | Q6600(G0)| 4045 Mhz | 1,52v | Noctua NH-U12P | Gigabyte P35-DS3 | OCZ DDR2 1066 @ 1080Mhz @5-5-5-15 PL6 | Link | 4 | 4
112|34219 | JoKa29 | FX 8150 | 4000mhz | 1,376v | Thermal Right Silver Shadow | ASUS Formula V | 16 GB DDR3 1833@1440mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | Link | 4 | 8
113|33831 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G | 4050mhz | 1,45v | Noctua NH-L9a-AM4 | Gigabyte Auros B450 Gaming Itx| 8 DDR4 2400mhz CL 16-16-16-39 CR1 |  Link  |4 | 4
114|33430 | Clawhammer | FX 6300 | 5143 MHz | 1,464v | H100i | ASRock 890GX Pro3 | DDR3 1600MHz CL 8-8-8-22 | LINK | 3 | 6
115|32934 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x4 955 | 4500Mhz | 1,675V |Corsair H80| Asrock 880gmh-USB3 | 6Gb DDR3 1600Mhz CL 10-11-11-29 | Link | 4 | 4
116|32616 | PCGHGS | Phenom X6 1055T | 3375 MHz | 1,264V | be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 | Gigabyte GA 990FXA-UD3 | 8GB DDR3 1600@1666 CL6-9-6-24 |  Link | 6 | 6
117|32537 | pagani-s | FX 6200 | 5000mhz | 1,5625v | CM Hyper TX3 | Asrock 970DE3/U3S3 | DDR3 1333Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | Link | 3 | 6
118| 32122 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x4 965 | 4420 Mhz | 1,525V | Scythe Mine2| Gigabyte 880gma-ud2h| DDR3 1600 @ 1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | Link | 4 | 4
119|32088 | BautznerSnef | 1090T | 3312,9 Mhz | 1,224v | Prolimatech Genesis | Asus Crosshair IV Formula | DDR3 1600@ 803,1 Mhz CL 8-8-8-22 | Link | 6 | 6
120|31795| pagani-s | i7 920| 2800 MHz | 1,232V | Scythe Katana 3 | Asrock x58 Extreme 3 |12GB DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Link | 4 | 8
121|31584 | pagani-s |Core i3 6100| 4633 MHz | 1,55V | Scythe Mine 2 Triplefan | Gigabyte Z170 HD3P | 16GB DDR4 3200 @ 2332Mhz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Link | 2 | 4
122|31171 | pagani-s | Athlon 200GE | 4200mhz | 1,55v | Noctua NH-L9a-AM4 | Asrock Fatality B450 Gaming Itx/ac | 8 DDR4 2400mhz CL 16-16-16-39 CR1 |  Link  |2 | 4
123|30906| pagani-s | i3 540| 4810 MHz | 1,44V | i7 Boxed | Asus P7H55-M | 2GB DDR3 1333 @1254Mhz CL 8-8-8-28 | Link | 2 | 4
124|30791 | pagani-s | i5 2320 | 3247mhz | 1,2v |Boxed |Asus P8H61-M LE/USB3| DDR3 1333@1117mhz CL9-9-9-24 | Link | 4 | 4
125|34093 | Cod-Gamer |Q6600 | 3600 MHz |1,46V |WAkü | Asus p5q-e | DDR2 800MHz@Standard |Link | 4 | 4
126|29485|AchtBit | QX6800(G0)|3,46Ghz EIST | VID logik | Zalman | GA-965P-DS3P rev. 2.0 | Noname DDR2 800@800 5-5-5-15 CR2 | Link| 4 | 4
127|29262 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x4 955 BE| 4018,4 MHz | 1,488V | CM Hyper Tx3 | Gigabyte GA790XT-UD4P |4GB DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Link | 4 | 4
128|29232 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x4 B55 BE | 4000,1Mhz | 1,488V | Cooler Master Hyper TX3 | Asrock 880g Extreme3| DDR3 1333Mhz CL 7-7-7-20 | Link | 4 | 4
129|29172 | ZockerM. | Q6600(G0) | 3500 MHz | 1,39v | Megahalems | ASUS Striker II Formula | DDR2 1066 5-5-5-15 | LINK | 4 | 4
130|29095 | TeddyBaer |Phenom 2 x4 965 BE | 4000 MHz | 1,45v | arctic cooling freezer 7 pro | Asrock 890fx Deluxe5 | 8gb ddr3 1333Mhz CL 9.9.9.24 | Link | 4 | 4
131|28976 | NFSC| Core i3 540 | 4577 MHz | 1,51v | AntecH2O 620 | Gigabyte H55N | 4 Gb 1333 MHz@1194Mhz CL 7-7-7-20 | Link | 2 | 2
132|28728| pagani-s | Phenom2 x4 B45 | 3922Mhz | 1,592V | Cooler Master Hyper TX3 | Asrock 880g Extreme3| DDR3 1333 @ 1349Mhz CL 7-7-7-20 | Link | 4 | 4
133|27799 | pagani-s | Athlon x4 620 | 3809,1 Mhz | 1,60v | Corsair H80 | Asrock 880GMH/USB3 |6gb DDR3 1600 MHz @ 1172Mhz CL 6-6-6-15 |  Link | 4 | 4
134|27727 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x4 20 BE | 3800,2 Mhz | 1,65v | Corsair H80 | Asrock 880GMH/USB3 |6gb DDR3 1600 MHz @ 800Mhz CL 6-6-6-15 | Link | 4 | 4
135|27193 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x4 20 BE | 3717 Mhz | 1,544v | Scythe Mine | Asrock N68C-S UCC | DDR2 800 MHz CL 5-5-5-18 | Link | 4 | 4
136|26286 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x4 20 | 3600Mhz | 1,65V |Lc Power Cosmo Cool| Asrock 880gmh-USB3 | DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Link | 4 | 4
137|25660 | pagani-s | A10 6800k| 5091 MHz | 1,515V | Antec H2O 620 | Asrock FM2A85X Extreme 4-M|4GB DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24| Link | 2 | 4
138|24322 | Haselpopasel | FX 6100 | 4800 MHz | 1,35 V | Scythe Mugen Rev.2 | Asus M4A89TD USB3 | 8gb DDR3 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | Link | 3 | 6
139|24314 | pagani-s | i3 2120 | 3466mhz | 1,12v |Boxed |Asus P8H61-M LE/USB3| DDR3 1333@1120mhz CL9-9-9-24 | Link | 2 | 4
140|23945 | -H1N1- | i7-3520M | 3400MHz |stock | HP EliteBook 8570p | standard | 8GB DDR3 1600 11-11-11-28 |Link | 2 | 4
141|23632| pagani-s | A10 7850k| 4760 MHz | 1,548V | Scythe Big Shuriken2 rev. B | Gigabyte F2A88XM-D3H |8GB DDR3 2133 CL 11-11-11-30 | Link | 2 | 4
142|23600 | pagani-s | Phenom fx 5000 | 3223 Mhz | 1,425V | Scythe Katana 3| Asrock a790gmh | DDR2 1066 @ 781mhz CL 5-5-5-15 |  Link | 4 | 4
143|23107| pagani-s |Pentium G3258| 4800 MHz | 1,5V | Freezer 13 Pro | Asrock Z87M Pro4 | 8GB DDR3 2133 Mhz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Link | 2 | 2
144|23050 | Blechdesigner | i3 2120 | 3300MHz | 1,104V | Scythe Big Shuriken | Asrock Z77 Pro4-M | 8GB DDR3 1866@1866MHz CL 9-9-9-27 1T| Link | 2 | 4
145|22931 | pagani-s | i3 2120 | 3300mhz | 1,144v | CM Hyper TX3 | Asrock H67DE3 | DDR3 1600@1333mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | Link | 2 | 4
146|21966 | pagani-s | Phenom fx5000 | 3000Mhz| 1,45V | AC Freezer Extreme | Gigabyte 785g ud3-h| DDR2 1066@ 1092Mhz CL 5-5-5-18 | Link | 4 | 4
147|20453 | Benie | i5 3210M | 2900MHz | 1,24V | Boxed | Intel HM 76 Express | DDR3 1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 | Link | 2 | 4
148|20120 | Shones |E8500 | 4750 MHz | 1,404v | Scythe Mine 2 | Asus Rampage Formula | DDR2 1066 @1000MHz CL 5-5-5-15 | Link | 2 | 2
149|15540 | pagani-s |Celeron N3150| 2083 MHz | 0,68V | Boxed | Gigabyte Brix MZBSWBP | 4GB DDR3 1600 Mhz CL 11-11-11-28 CR2 | Link | 4 | 4
150|14169 | Clawhammer | X2 240 | 3882 MHz | 1,392v | H100i | ASRock 890GX Pro3 | DDR3 1600MHz CL 8-8-8-22 | LINK | 2 | 2
151|13857 | pagani-s |Athlon 2 x2 240e | 3800mhz | 1,475v | Boxed | Gigabyte GA-MA74GMT-S2 | DDR3 1333@1088mhz CL 6-6-6-15 | Link |2 | 2
152|13758| pagani-s |Athlon 5150| 1900MHz | 1,3V | Boxed | Asrock AM1B-ITX | 4GB DDR3 1866 @ 1910Mhz CL 9-10-9-26 | Link | 2 | 4
153|12424 | Benie | C2D E6850 | 3Ghz | 1,168V | Boxed | Asrock Conroe1333 GLAN | DDR2 667 CL 5-4-4-12 |  Link | 2 | 2
154|12015| pagani-s | i3 4010U| 1700 MHz | 0,836V | Stock | Lenovo Lancer 5A5 |4GB DDR3 1600 CL 11-11-11-28 | Link | 2 | 4
155|11805 | pagani-s | Athlon x2 5200 | 3220Mhz | 1,5V | AC alpine 64 pro| Asrock 880gmh-USB3 | DDR3 1600 @ 1493Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | Link | 2 | 2
156|11486 | BautznerSnef | AMD Athlon II x2 260 | 3200,1 Mhz | 1,168V | Prolimatech Genesis | MSI 760GM-P23(FX) (MS-7641) | 4Gb DDR3 1600Mhz CL 8-8-8-22 |  Link | 2 | 2
157|9939 | pagani-s | Athlon x2 5200 | 2700,8Mhz | 1,35V | AC Freezer 13 | Gigabyte 880gma-ud2h| DDR3 1600 @ 1566Mhz CL 9-9-9-27 | Link | 2 | 2
158|9507 | pagani-s | c2d P8400 | 2400mhz | 1,175v | stock | intel SE7320SP2 | DDR2 800 mhz CL 6-6-6-18 | Link | 2 | 2
159|9385 | BautznerSnef | E2-3800 | 1297,6 MHz | 1,012V | stock | Packard Bell Easynote TE69KB | DDR3 SDRAM 1600 @ 798,6 MHz CL 11-11-12-28 | Link | 4 | 4
160|9221 | pagani-s | Pentium T3400 |2166mhz | 1,25v | stock | Wistron 360C | 3gb DDR2 667mhz 5-5-5-15 |  Link| 2 | 2
161|3819 | Blechdesigner | Athlon 64 3500+ |2203 MHz | 1.424V | Arctic Cooling Silencer 64 Ultra TCL | ASRock 939SLI-eSATA2 | 2GB DDR1-400@200 MHz CL 2.5-3-3-6 |  Link | 1 | 1
162|3767 | BautznerSnef | INTEL Atom N270 | 1600 Mhz | 1,2V | Lukü | Intel Calistoga-GSE i945GSE (Medion E1210) | Samsung M4 70T2864QZ3-CE6 1GB DDR2-667 SO-DIMM (333 MHz) @ 266 MHz CL4-4-4-12| Link |1|2
163|3553 | pagani-s | Pentium 4 640 | 3200 mhz | 1,42v | boxed | Dell Optiplex GX280 | DDR2 533mhz CL 4-4-4-12 | Link | 1 | 2
164|3502 | Benie | AMD XP3200+ | 2205 Mhz | 1,65v | Boxed | MSI K7N2 Delta2 | 2GB DDR 400Mhz CL 2-3-3-6 | Link |1 | 1
165|3298 | BautznerSnef | INTEL Pentium M 735 | 1694,5 Mhz | 1,02V | Lukü | Samsung CoronaR | 2x1Gb Corsair Value Select DDR333 SDRAM 166,1 MHz CL 2,5-3-3-7 | Link | 1 | 1
166|1007 | Blechdesigner | AMD K6-2 |500 MHz | 2.2V | so ein flaches Ding mit 60mm Lüfter | Biostar M5SAA | 256MB SDRAM-133@100 MHz CL 3-3-3-7 |  Link | 1 | 1
167|
168|
169|
170|
171|
172|
173|
174|
175|
176|
177|
178|
179|
180|
181|
182|
183|
184|
185|
186|
187|
188|
189|
190|
191|
192|
193|
194|
195|
196|
197|
198|
199|
200|
||||||||||||||||||


----------



## pagani-s (26. September 2010)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



Spoiler



*ASROCK Fatality Z77 Performance/ **16 GB Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz*
*i7 3770k@4500MHz.Scythe Mine 2 /Gigabyte7970OC GHZ** + POV GTX470(physx)/**240gb Sandisc Ultra 2**/**Antec TP New Series TP-750 Blue*
06 Firestrike vantage 11 Cpu-Queen cinebench mandelbench
_*mein System *_Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse


----------



## pagani-s (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

update
49414 Punkte| pagani-s | i7 920 @ 4233mhz | 1,488v | Scythe Mugen2| Asrock x58 Extreme | DDR3 1600@1608mhz CL 7-8-7-20 | link


----------



## Schrotti (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

52529| Schrotti | i7 860 @ 4423MHz | 1,384V | Wakü | Asus P7P55D-Deluxe | DDR3 2000@2106MHz CL 8-8-8-24 |Link


War nen Fehler drin (525.000 Punkte wären schon Hammer).


----------



## Schrotti (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



|
*Rangliste für Everest 5.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*​
|

*Platz*​
|
*Punkte*​
|
*Username*​
|
*Prozessor*​
|
*Takt*​
|
*Vcore*​
|
*Kühler*​
|
*Board*​
|
*RAM mit Timmings*​
|
*Screenshot*​

1|59917| Blechdesigner | i7 860 | 4400MHz | 1,424V | Wakü | Gigabyte GA-P55-UD5 | DDR3 2000@2444MHz CL 8-9-8-24 | 
Link

2|52529| Schrotti | i7 860 | 4423MHz | 1,384V | Wakü | Asus P7P55D-Deluxe | DDR3 2000@2106MHz CL 8-8-8-24 |
Link

3|49414 | pagani-s | i7 920 | 4233mhz | 1,488v | Scythe Mugen2 | Asrock x58 Extreme | DDR3 1600@1608MHz CL 7-8-7-20 |
 Link

 4|48083 | kL | i7 950 | 4200MHz | 1,300V | Prolimatech Megahalems |  Asus Rampage 2 Extreme | DDR3 1333@1200MHz CL 8-8-8-20| 
 Link

5|37017 | Goliath110 | Phenom II X6 1090T | 3812MHz | 1,38V | Alpenföhn  Matterhorn | Asus M4A89TD Pro USB3 | DDR3 1600MHz CL 7-8-7-24 |
Link

 6|34402 | Mastermaisi777 | Q6600 | 4045 Mhz | 1,52v | Noctua  NH-U12P | Gigabyte P35-DS3 | DDR2 1066@1080Mhz CL 5-5-5-15 | 
Link

 7|30493 | Cod-Gamer | Q6600 | 3600MHz | 1,46V | WAkü | Asus p5q-e | DDR2 800MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | 
Link 

 8|29172 | ZockerM. | Q6600 | 3500MHz | 1,39v | Megahalems | ASUS Striker II Formula | DDR2 1066 | 
Link

 9|
10|


----------



## kL| (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

-update-

48083 Punkte | kL| | i7 950 @ 4200 MHz | 1,3 V | Prolimatech Megahalems |  Asus Rampage 2 Extreme | DDR3 1333 @ 1200 MHz CL 8-8-8-20 |


----------



## pagani-s (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

update

49686| pagani-s | i7 920 @ 4266mhz | 1,616v | Scythe Mugen2 | Asrock x58 Extreme | DDR3 1600@1625mhz CL 7-8-7-20 | Link


----------



## kL| (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

+ update +

50505 Punkte | kL| | i7 950 @ 4414 MHz | 1,425 V | Prolimatech Megahalems |   Asus Rampage 2 Extreme | DDR3 1333 @ 1151 MHz CL 8-8-8-20 |

Das ich bei dem Takt nicht mehr Punkte hab liegt wohl am RAM oder?


----------



## default loser (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

na da mach ich doch auch mal mit:

37143 Punkte | default loser | Phenom II x6 1090t @ 3847 MHz | 1,368 V | Alpenföhn Groß Glockner | Asus M4A89TD Pro | DDR3 1600 @ 1710 MHz CL 6-8-6-24 | LINK


----------



## pagani-s (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

28634| pagani-s | Phenom2 x4 B45 @ 3900Mhz | 1,592V | Cooler Master Hyper TX3 | Asrock 880g Extreme3| DDR3 1333 @ 1008Mhz CL 6-6-6-15 |link

update
28728| pagani-s | Phenom2 x4 B45 @ 3922Mhz | 1,592V | Cooler Master Hyper TX3 | Asrock 880g Extreme3| DDR3 1333 @ 1349Mhz CL 7-7-7-20 | link


----------



## pagani-s (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

35092 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x6 1055 @ 3611,9Mhz | 1,592V | AC Freezer 13 | Gigabyte 880gma-ud2h| DDR3 1600 @ 1376Mhz CL 7-7-7-20 | link


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Ich Top mich mal noch ein bisschen, allerdings musste ich AIDA64 nehmen, da Everest nicht wirklich mit Sandy läuft 

62628| Blechdesigner | i7 2600K @ 5000MHz | 1,448V | Wakü | Asus P8P67 Pro | DDR3 2000@1600MHz CL 7-7-7-21 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Ja wie ist das eigentlich wegen AIDA64 sind die Ergebnisse vergleichbar?


----------



## pagani-s (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

bei den cpu-s die ich getestet habe weicht das ergebnis eigentlich nur minimal voneinander ab
theoretisch könnte ich die von aida64 ja auch hier übernehmen


----------



## pagani-s (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition 1.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

29232 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x4 B55 BE @ 4000,1Mhz | 1,488V | Cooler Master Hyper TX3 | Asrock 880g Extreme3| DDR3 1333Mhz CL 7-7-7-20 | link


----------



## Ladonics (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition 1.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

CPU 2x Core 2 Duo E8200
CPU Takt	3200 MHz
Motherboard ASRock P43Twins1600
Chipsatz	P43 
Speicher	Dual DDR3-1333
CL-RCD-RP-RAS 9-9-9-24 CR2
Note 13594

mehr geht nicht


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition 1.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

31082| BautznerSnef | 1090T 3210,7 MHz | 1,21V | Lukü | Asus CH4F | DDR3 1333 CL 6-6-6-16 | Link @ Anhang


----------



## pagani-s (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition 1.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



Ladonics schrieb:


> CPU 2x Core 2 Duo E8200
> CPU Takt    3200 MHz
> Motherboard ASRock P43Twins1600
> Chipsatz    P43
> ...


 
hi, freut mich das du hier mitmachen möchtest aber um in die liste zu kommen müsstest du noch ain beweisfoto als link dazu packen und am besten alles so auflisten wie im beispiel


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition 1.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

So und noch ein Update:

67834| Blechdesigner | i7 2600K @ 5234 MHz | 1,512V | Wakü | Asus P8P67 Pro | DDR3 2000@1878MHz CL 8-9-8-24 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition 1.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

neues update mehr geht nicht
50411 Punkte| pagani-s | i7 920 @ 4309,7mhz | 1,62v | Scythe Mugen2| Asrock x58 Extreme | DDR3 1600@1231mhz CL 9-9-9-23|link


----------



## pagani-s (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition 1.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

21966 | pagani-s | Phenom fx5000| 1,45V | AC Freezer Extreme | Gigabyte 785g ud3-h| DDR2 1066@ 1092Mhz CL 5-5-5-18 | link 

das ist eigentlich ein dualcore 5000+ mit 2,2ghz


----------



## pagani-s (19. April 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition 1.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

31575 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x4 965 @ 4320 Mhz | 1,5V | AC Freezer 13 | Gigabyte 880gma-ud2h| DDR3 1600 @ 1600Mhz CL 11-11-11-29 | link


----------



## mrfloppy (21. April 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition 1.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

CPU    CPU Takt    Motherboard    Chipsatz    Speicher    CL-RCD-RP-RAS    Note
4x Core i7 870 HT    3200 MHz    Gigabyte GA-P55-UD3L    P55    Dual DDR3-1333    9-9-9-24 CR1    37825



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition 1.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



mrfloppy schrieb:


> CPU CPU Takt Motherboard Chipsatz Speicher CL-RCD-RP-RAS Note
> 4x Core i7 870 HT 3200 MHz Gigabyte GA-P55-UD3L P55 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 37825
> 
> 
> ...



bitte die daten mal so auflisten, das erleichtert alles ein wenig



11805 | pagani-s | Athlon x2 5200 @ 3220Mhz | 1,5V | AC alpine 64 pro| Asrock 880gmh-USB3 | DDR3 1600 @ 1493Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | link


----------



## pagani-s (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition 1.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

23600| pagani-s | Phenom fx 5000 @ 3223 mhz | 1,425v | Scythe Katana 3| Asrock a790gmh | DDR2 1066@781mhz CL 5-5-5-15 | link


----------



## pagani-s (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition 1.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

36895 | pagani-s |Core i5-750 @ 4409,93 MHz | 1,504 | CM Hyper TX3| Asus P7H55-M | 6gb ddr3 1333 @ 1260Mhz CL 8-9-9-23 |link


----------



## pagani-s (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition 1.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

trotz allen tests wo die bulldozer cpus bescheiden abschneiden, gibts doch sicher leute die sich einen gekauft haben.
mich würde mal interessieren wie die sich bei everest oder aida64 cpu-queen schlagen. wenn also jemand eine bulldozer cpu besitz, bitte mal den test machen und hier posten . egal welche ob fx 41.. oder fx 61.. oder fx81..


----------



## pagani-s (3. November 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition 1.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

40280 | pagani-s |Phenom 2 x6 1100T @ 4200 MHz | 1,425v | Scythe Katana 3| Asrock 990fx Extreme3 | 8gb ddr3 1600Mhz CL 11-12-12-30 |link​


----------



## NFSC (3. November 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition 1.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

27362 | NFSC| Core i3 540 @ 4255 MHz | 1,31v | AntecH2O 620 | Gigabyte H55N | 4 Gb 1480Mhz CL 7-7-7-20 | Link


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. November 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition 1.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Hey, AIDA64 Extreme Edition 2.00.1700 ist draußen! 

Update! 
32012| BautznerSnef | 1090T 3312,9 MHz | 1,21V | Prolimatech Genesis | Asus Crosshair IV Formula | 4GB DDR3 1600 802,7 MHz CL 8-8-8-22 | Link


----------



## NFSC (6. November 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

28976 | NFSC| Core i3 540 @ 4577 MHz | 1,51v | AntecH2O 620 | Gigabyte H55N | 4 Gb 1333 MHz@1194Mhz CL 7-7-7-20 | Link


----------



## pagani-s (18. November 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

321...


----------



## 45thFuchs (18. November 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Ich weiss immer noch nicht was das für recordlisten sein sollen aber leute gibt euch doch bitte wenigstens einmal die mühe ein result zu liefern und nicht so einen crap wie die ranglisten.
Werd mich mal nicht in diesem einmischen weil ich nur darüber schmunzeln kann ,5-10%+ könnt ich locker Garantieren auf den jetztigen topscore bei weniger Verbrauch .

Der Phenom 2 war genau so grottig schlecht bei release laut Intel fans,was aber wirklich heftig hässlich wär ist das ich wahrscheinlich auch mit nem Bulli ein flüssigeres System haben würde als die meisten fans hier zu labern gedenken,ausserhalb von Benchmarks gibts dann erst richtig vor die rübe.Sehts ein.
Crap ist immer der user,ein system kann nichts dafür wenn es falsch angeschafft oder benutzt wird.
Selbst ein ATOM/ONTARIO ist Super,wenn man ihn richtig einsetzt.

END MAN.


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. November 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

^^Was will uns der Post nun sagen? 
Geht das verständlicher Weise evtl. auch einfacher und nicht nur als wirrer Gedanke schnell in halb-deutsch niedergeschrieben 

Falls du die Benchmarklisten generell nicht verstehst(falls es darauf hinausläuft), die Threads hier befinden sich alle im Unterforum in dem es um Benchmarks geht


----------



## pagani-s (18. November 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Was will uns der Post nun sagen?
> Geht das verständlicher Weise evtl. auch einfacher und nicht nur als wirrer Gedanke schnell in halb-deutsch niedergeschrieben
> 
> Falls du die Benchmarklisten generell nicht verstehst(falls es darauf hinausläuft), die Threads hier befinden sich alle im Unterforum in dem es um Benchmarks geht




genau so siehts aus 

@*45thFuchs* 
es zwingt dich keiner hier was zu lesen oder zu schreiben.
es gibt genug andere threads, die bestimmt für deinen geschmack interessantere themen haben.


----------



## 45thFuchs (18. November 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Bin nur ziemlich enttäuscht das immer nur gelästert wird während user selbst nichts reissen,das war nicht an Blechdesigner gemeint ,und vielleicht 3-4 weitere bekannte Namen.
War auch nicht persönlich an pagani-s . 

Aber im allgemeinen sinne meine ich das man sich Mühe machen sollte.
Mit schlechten results sich über andere Hardware lustig zu machen ist schon eine schlechte nummer.
Benchmarklisten versteh ich sehr gut,das sollte schon deutlich sein da ich überall bei gleicher Hardware auf P1 stehe im forum.

Es ist schlicht Enttäuschung weil es im eigenen klassement keine Konkurrenz gibt weil sie nur noch Multiplier kennt und zum Frühstück wird.
Wird wohl auch der grund sein warum alle glauben AMD oc sei Leistungsschwach weil die nur 4,2 ghz und schlechte endergebnisse lesen.
Diesen bewahr ich einfach mal bis 45000+erreicht ist,ist ja sonst Photoshop laut so manchen. 
....Natürlich sind meine Hauptcomponenten handverlesen ,hab ja auch sonst nichts zu tun.Bitte keine PN´s

Danke für die andacht,musste mich nur mal ausbrüllen vor schmerz ,Benchkritik ist manchmal echt zum heulen.
Nach dem Linx bench ist mir die laune irgendwie vergangen Resultate zu bringen,aber die Score steht im text.
Peace.


----------



## pagani-s (18. November 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



45thFuchs schrieb:


> Bin nur ziemlich enttäuscht das immer nur gelästert wird während user selbst nichts reissen,das war nicht an Blechdesigner gemeint aber im allgemeinen sinne das man sich mühe machen sollte.
> Und mit schlechten results sich über andere User oder deren Hardware in anführungsstrichen lustig zu machen ist schon eine schlechte nummer.
> Benchmarklisten versteh ich sehr gut,das sollte schon deutlich sein da ich überall bei gleicher Hardware auf P1 stehe im forum.
> 
> Es ist schlicht enttäuschung weil es im eigenen klassement keine Konkurrenz gibt weil sie nur noch Multiplier kennt und zum frühstück wird.


 
??????


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. November 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Ich verstehe es irgendwie immer noch nicht, um was es eigtl. geht, bzw. in welche Richtung das laufen soll 
In diesem Thread hat weder der eine noch der andere über jemanden, noch über seinen Besitz(also die Hardware oder der Gleichen) gelästert.


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. November 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



45thFuchs schrieb:


> Bin nur ziemlich enttäuscht das immer nur gelästert wird während user selbst nichts reissen,das war nicht an Blechdesigner gemeint ,und vielleicht 3-4 weitere bekannte Namen.
> War auch nicht persönlich an pagani-s .
> 
> Aber im allgemeinen sinne meine ich das man sich Mühe machen sollte.
> ...


----------



## 45thFuchs (19. November 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

War nichts,muss Grippe in verband mit Benchkritik abseits der Forumthreads sein.
Krank,demotiviert,angepisst,müde und gereizt. So ist das wenn man 4 Tage nicht auf der Schüssel gesessen hat.
Schon froh das kein Besuch da war gestern ,alles was Geräusch macht wär erst wirklich Gestorben.
Einfach nicht beachten machen alle ab und zu .


Etwas zu beissen hätt ich aber wirklich mal gern,war vielleicht überzogen aber wenigstens einen punkt getroffen.
Dann würde auch nicht dauernd wer flamen es sei Photoshop , Kokü,Wintereis oder weiss ich was Kritikern einfallen kann wenn man sich mal doch mit dem i7 anlegt oder die eigene CPU klasse um 5-10%weghaut durch simple kenntnis der Stärken und Schwächen der individuellen Plattform in verschiedenen bereichen.

Wenn es mal nicht reichen würde wär ich sogar mehr oder weniger gezwungen die letzten % aus Ramtakt und Timing balance auch mal genauer zu betrachten,bis jetzt hab ich aber 
nur mit dem Takt variert.Für verbesserung braucht es halt nen Grund irgendwie anders gehts mal wieder zu langsam .
(Ja ich stell einfach was ein und knack nen Rekord demotiviert den Lernprocess,auch abseits von Grippe)
Würd mich freuhen wenn mal jemand echt auf Hardcore bencht mit normalen OC spannungen(24/7 tauglich) und Alles gibt auf 1 zu landen.
Messungen mit 1,6 Volt sind ja toll aber das tut sich keiner an der sein System behalten will.

Musste nur die Reifen heizen bevor die Seele dran glaubt oder einfach: Mijn excuus voor deze Burnout.


----------



## pagani-s (29. November 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

bald kommt ein bench mit dem i3 2120 ^^
teile sind bestellt


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. November 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Erwarte bloß nicht zu viel^^.

http://hwbot.org/image/681965.jpg


----------



## pagani-s (30. November 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

naja der pi durchgang ist ja fein ähnlich wie bei meinem i7
aber mehr als 3,5ghz geht bei dir nicht? oder hast du nicht mehr versucht?


----------



## BautznerSnef (30. November 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Sind die höchsten Werte die man im Netz finden konnte. 

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

Die 3.498 sind glaub ich noch von CB.


----------



## pagani-s (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

naja bestellt ist das zeug ich werd sehen was ich da machen lässt 
wenns mir zu lahm ist, kommt bald ein i7 drauf ganz einfach


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Schau mal hier => Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

Da kommts eher darauf an, was dein Board schafft.


----------



## ichbins403 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

38171


----------



## pagani-s (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



ichbins403 schrieb:


> 38171



schau dir mal bitte in den ersten posts an wie die auflistung hier gedacht ist um in die rangliste eingetragen zu werden
mit nur einen zahl kann man nix nachvollziehen .



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Schau mal hier =>  Hardware news,  Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
> 
> Da kommts eher darauf an, was dein Board schafft.


  naja mein board schaft nix
quasie ne langweilige zusammenstellung naja kommt bald weg oder ich hol nen i7 2600k
je nachdem was so an geld noch reinkommt^^


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

@ *ichbins403*

Bsp: 44295 | pagani-s | i7 920 @ 3783mhz | 1,376v | Scythe Mugen2 | Asrock x58 Extreme | DDR3 1600@1440mhz CL 7-8-7-20 | link 




pagani-s schrieb:


> naja mein board schaft nix
> quasie ne langweilige zusammenstellung naja kommt bald weg oder ich hol nen i7 2600k
> je nachdem was so an geld noch reinkommt^^


 
Vom P/L-Verhältnis machts auch ein i5-2500K.


----------



## ichbins403 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

hier überarbeitet
  43710 | ichbins403 | i52500k @ 4,5Ghz | 1,242v |  EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn rev. B|Asus P8Z68-V PRO  | DDR 3 Kingston HyperX DIMM  Kit 8GB  CL9-9-9-27| 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/unbenanntmbd.jpg/


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Wenn du Eingetragen werden willst, bitte ans Beispiel halten. So kann man unnötige arbeit vermeiden. Danke.


----------



## pagani-s (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



ichbins403 schrieb:


> 43710 Intel core i2500k @4,5GhZ   P8Z68-V Pro  steht doch alles in meiner Sig Ihr guten Leute...
> ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting



wir kommen der sache schon näher aber am besten wärs wenn du dir einfach mal das beispiel nimmst und da einfach die werte mit deinen werten austauschst.
sobald ich das passend eingetragene ergebnis sehe trage ich es sofort in die liste ein.


----------



## ludscha (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

71046 / ludscha / i7 990 Extreme @ 4500 Mhz / 1,396V / WaKü / Asus Rampage 3 / DDR3 2000@1734 Mhz CL 10-10-10-27-2T /


----------



## ichbins403 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

hier überarbeitet
  43710 | ichbins403 | i52500k @ 4,5Ghz | 1,242v |  EKL Alpenföhn  Matterhorn rev. B|Asus P8Z68-V PRO  | DDR 3 Kingston HyperX DIMM  Kit  8GB  CL9-9-9-24| 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...enanntmbd.jpg/


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...pload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html#post2791059


----------



## pagani-s (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

22931 | pagani-s | i3 2120 @ 3300mhz | 1,144v | CM Hyper TX3 | Asrock H67DE3 | DDR3 1600@1333mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | Link


----------



## pagani-s (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

so dann fehlt noch nen ivy bridge im laufe des jahres mal sehn ob der nen intel hexacore schlagen kann
glaub ich zwar nicht aber interessant wärs trotzdem


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

52121 | Dr Bakterius | i7 2600K @ 4012 MHz | 1,25V | Xigmatek HDT 1284C Achilles | Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD4-B3 | DDR3 1600 @ 1605MHz CL 9 - 9 - 9 - 24 | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Update!  Diesmal mit 2,8 GHz NB. 

32088 | BautznerSnef | 1090T @ 3312,9 Mhz | 1,224v | Prolimatech Genesis | Asus Crosshair IV Formula | DDR3 1600@ 803,1 Mhz CL 8-8-8-22 | link


----------



## pagani-s (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

26286 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x4 20 @ 36000Mhz | 1,65V |Lc Power Cosmo Cool| Asrock 880gmh-USB3 | DDR3 1600  CL 9-9-9-24 | link

für diejenigen die es nicht wiessen das ist normalerweise ein phenom2 x3 720 BE


----------



## Shones (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Hoffe das stimmt so
Der unterschiedliche Standardramtakt kommt von der Mischbestückung (ein Riegel is mal kaputt gegangen)

18397 | Shones |E8500 @ 4500 MHz | 1,304v | Scythe Mine 2 | Asus Rampage Formula | DDR2 800/1066 @948MHz CL 6-6-6-18 |



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1111 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

68514 | Wa1lock | i7 980X @ 4339 MHz | 1,35v | WaKü | EVGA E760 | DDR3 1866 @1736MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | Bild: aaaafxpco.png - abload.de
Spontan ^^ Daher auch die schlechte Voltage, 24/7 läuft der den Takt mit 1.33V


----------



## Shones (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Update!
konnte nochmals 250 MHz rauskratzen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



20120 | Shones |E8500 @ 4750 MHz | 1,404v | Scythe Mine 2 | Asus Rampage Formula | DDR2 1066 @1000MHz CL 5-5-5-15 |


----------



## pagani-s (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

update der liste erledigt


----------



## Alphadog1337 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

48797 | Alphadog1337 | i7 2600 @ 4200 MHz | 1,2v | Thermalright Venomous X | Asrock z68 Extreme3 Gen3  | DDR3 1333 @665.3 MHz CL 9-9-9-24


----------



## pagani-s (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



Alphadog1337 schrieb:


> 48797 | Alphadog1337 | i7 2600 @ 4200 MHz | 1,2v | Thermalright Venomous X | Asrock z68 Extreme3 Gen3  | DDR3 1333 @665.3 MHz CL 9-9-9-24



schau dir mal deine eingabe und dein bild nochmal an


----------



## Alphadog1337 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

@pagani-s 

Hast recht, ist verwirrend.... 

Update:

50345 | Alphadog1337 | i7 2600 @ 4100 MHz | 1,2v | Thermalright Venomous X | Asrock z68 Extreme3 Gen3 | DDR3 1333 @665.3 MHz CL 9-9-9-24

PS: Zeigt 4016.9 Mhz an, aber Aida nutzt nicht alles aus...


----------



## power02 (8. Februar 2012)

Das habe ich doch auch mal gleich bei meinem neuen System gemacht .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


42524 | power02 | i5 2500K @ 4500 | 1,280v | hr02 Macho | AsRock Z68 Extreme 4 Gen 3 |8 GB DDR3 @ 800 MHZ CL 9 9 9 24


----------



## pagani-s (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



Alphadog1337 schrieb:


> @pagani-s
> 
> Hast recht, ist verwirrend....
> 
> ...


 

ich kenne das problem von aida 
da mache ich meist auf aktualisieren bis die gewünschte mhz-zahl da ist 
so kann ich nur 4017 mhz übernehmen


----------



## Alphadog1337 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



pagani-s schrieb:


> ich kenne das problem von aida
> da mache ich meist auf aktualisieren bis die gewünschte mhz-zahl da ist
> so kann ich nur 4017 mhz übernehmen



Kein Problem !

Sind meine ersten "OC" versuche, darum bitte ich um Entschuldigung wenn es zu falschen Screen`s kommt


----------



## pagani-s (17. Februar 2012)

Alphadog1337 schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Problem !
> 
> Sind meine ersten "OC" versuche, darum bitte ich um Entschuldigung wenn es zu falschen Screen`s kommt



Kommt nochwas ? bei der cpu ist doch noch einiges rauszukitzeln


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

34871|Mastermaisi777|i7 2670QM @2,2Ghz|ca. 1,2V|Stock|Notebook mit HM67|DDR3 1333@666 CL9-9-9-24


----------



## pagani-s (16. März 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

27193 | pagani-s | phenom2 x4 20 BE @ 3717 Mhz | 1,544v | towerkühler kp wurde gebraucht gekauft  ohne bezeichnung  | Asrock N68C-S UCC | DDR2 800 MHz CL 5-5-5-18 | Link


----------



## pagani-s (25. März 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

fein wäre nun noch ein ergebnis von true monkey

und jemand mit nem i7 3930k

und nen amd bulldozer 8120 oder 8150 mit gutem oc


----------



## ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN (27. März 2012)

Wo kann man das program laden?würde auch mal sehr gerne mein sys testen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. März 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Wie wärs mit der Herstellerseite! 
Downloads | AIDA64


----------



## pagani-s (29. März 2012)

Oder ganz einfach bei google aida64 download eingeben


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. März 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Für manche schon zu viel. 
AIDA64 ist jetzt in Version 2.30.1900 erhältlich! 
Könnte man in den Startpost hinzufügen.


----------



## Benie (30. März 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

56559| Benie | i7 2700k @ 4500MHz | 1,356V | Boxed | Gigabyte GA-Z68AP-D3 | DDR3 1600@1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | Link


----------



## ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN (31. März 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

57613| ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN | i7 2600k @ 4600MHz | 1,32V | ThermalRIght Silver Arrow | Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z | DDR3 1333@1600MHz  CL


----------



## pagani-s (31. März 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN schrieb:


> 57613| ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN | i7 2600k @ 4600MHz | 1,32V | ThermalRIght Silver Arrow | Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z | DDR3 1333@1600MHz  CL


  da fehlt noch der link zum beweisfoto


----------



## ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN (31. März 2012)

Ja stelle ich noch rein


----------



## ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN (31. März 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

hier sind bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (9. April 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

update


----------



## TeddyBaer (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

26724 | TeddyBaer |Phenom 2 x4 965 BE @ 3655 MHz | 1,4v | arctic cooling freezer 7 pro | Asrock 890fx Deluxe5 | 8gb ddr3 1147Mhz CL 7.7.7.20 | link


----------



## pagani-s (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

update
41347 | pagani-s |Phenom 2 x6 1100T @ 4300 MHz | 1,45v | AC Freezer 13 Pro| Asrock 990fx Extreme3 | 8gb ddr3 1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-27 |link


----------



## TeddyBaer (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

update

28004 | TeddyBaer |Phenom 2 x4 965 BE @ 3876 MHz | 1,5v | arctic cooling freezer 7 pro | Asrock 890fx Deluxe5 | 8gb ddr3 1600Mhz CL 6.6.6.15 | link


----------



## pagani-s (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

update für die Rangliste

bitte alle Ergebnisse nicht wie bisher
so
41347 | pagani-s |Phenom 2 x6 1100T @ 4300 MHz | 1,45v | AC Freezer 13 Pro| Asrock 990fx Extreme3 | 8gb ddr3 1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-27 |link

sondern 
so
41347 | pagani-s |Phenom 2 x6 1100T | 4300 MHz | 1,45v | AC Freezer 13 Pro| Asrock 990fx Extreme3 | 8gb ddr3 1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-27 |link

posten.
das erleichtert die Übernahme in die Liste. danke


----------



## TeddyBaer (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

29095 | TeddyBaer |Phenom 2 x4 965 BE | 4000 MHz | 1,45v | arctic cooling freezer 7 pro | Asrock 890fx Deluxe5 | 8gb ddr3 1333Mhz CL 9.9.9.24 | link


----------



## Pexies (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Wie gewünscht hier meine 24/7 Settings:

76515 | Pexies | i7 3930k | 4444 Mhz | 1,314V | Nocuta NH-D 14 | Asus Rampage IV Extreme | DDR3 1600@1616 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | LINK



Die Bench Settings kommen beim nächsten OC Tag  Denke sobald das neue Gehäuse fertig gebaut ist.


----------



## pagani-s (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

liste wurde aktualisiert


----------



## Saubatzen (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

68666 | Saubatzen |XeonX5650| 2666 MHz | Standard | Standard| Fujitsu D2619 | 72gb ddr3 1333Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 |http://www.abload.de/img/unbenanntk6f5q.png


----------



## pagani-s (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



Saubatzen schrieb:


> 68666 | Saubatzen |XeonX5650| 2666 MHz | Standard | Standard| Fujitsu D2619 | 72gb ddr3 1333Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 |http://www.abload.de/img/unbenanntk6f5q.png



krasser wert
könntest du die vcore bitte in Zahlen angeben?
einfach mit aida64 cpuid oder cpu-z auslesen



Edit: Liste wurde aktualisiert


----------



## Nyuki (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

47414 | Nyuki| i5-2500k | 5000mhz | 1,388v | Prolimatech Genesis | Asrock P67 Extreme4 Gen3 | DDR3 1600 CL 7-8-7-20 | Link


----------



## pagani-s (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

liste wurde aktualisiert


----------



## pagani-s (13. Juni 2012)

Bald gibts ivy bridge Ergebnisse zu sehn


----------



## pagani-s (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

60661 | pagani-s |I7 3770k  | 4800 MHz | 1,28v | H2O 620| Asrock Fatality Z77 Performance | 16gb ddr3 1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 |link


----------



## pagani-s (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

update

62927 | pagani-s |I7 3770k  | 5000 MHz | 1,5v | H2O 620| Asrock Fatality Z77 Performance | 16gb ddr3 1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 |link


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Nettes Ergebnis, aber wie siehts mit der aktuellen Version von AIDA64 aus? 
AIDA64 Extreme Edition 2.50.2000.rar - 12.4 Mb


----------



## pagani-s (20. Juni 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:
			
		

> Nettes Ergebnis, aber wie siehts mit der aktuellen Version von AIDA64 aus?
> AIDA64 Extreme Edition 2.50.2000.rar - 12.4 Mb



Hatte den pc frisch neu installiert und nicht drauf geachtet das alles aktualisiert war. Kann ja den Test nochmal mit der aktuellen Version machen, obwohl ich nicht glaube das da ein großer Unterschied sein wird


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

In der aktuellen Version haben die anderen Prozessoren mehr Punkte, du knackts aber trotzdem den 3960X.


----------



## pagani-s (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

update2

63150 | pagani-s |I7 3770k  | 5000 MHz | 1,5v | H2O 620| Asrock Fatality Z77 Performance | 16gb ddr3 1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 |link


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Hast ja sogar mehr Punkte.


----------



## haselpopasel (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

| 65583 | Haselpopasel | I7 3770K | 5200 MHz | 1,5V | Noctua U12P | ASRock Z77 Pro4 |4gb DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 |

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ums-i7-3770k-5407-picture558654-nachtrag.html


----------



## haselpopasel (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Hi
HighscoreListe aktualisiert 2 Uhr 6 , Respeckt!!
Hier mal die traurige Wahrheit!
24322 | Haselpopasel | FX 6100 | 4800 MHz | 1,35 V | Scythe Mugen Rev.2 | Asus M4A89TD USB3 | 8gb DDR3 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24


gruß hasel


----------



## Jorge K (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

| 64446 | Jorge K | I7 3820 | 5000 MHz | 1,45V | @ Wasser | Intel DX79SI |16gb DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 |



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

liste ist aktualisiert + ein kleiner zusatz im 1.post hinzugefügt,


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

32616 | PCGHGS | Phenom X6 1055T @ 3375 MHz | 1,264V | be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 | Gigabyte GA 990FXA-UD3 | 8GB DDR3 1600@1666 CL6-9-6-24 | Link


----------



## pagani-s (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

update

64475 | pagani-s |I7 3770k | 5104 MHz | 1,512v | H2O 620| Asrock Fatality Z77 Performance | 16gb ddr3 1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 |link


----------



## pagani-s (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

update der liste


----------



## JoKa29 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

34219 | JoKa29 | FX 8150 | 4000mhz | 1,376v | Thermal Right Silver Shadow | ASUS Formula V | 16 GB DDR3 1833@1440mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | http://www.apload.de/images-i184675b2n363.jpg


----------



## pagani-s (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



JoKa29 schrieb:


> 34219 | JoKa29 | FX 8150 | 4000mhz | 1,376v | Thermal Right Silver Shadow | ASUS Formula V | 16 GB DDR3 1833@1440mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | http://www.apload.de/images-i184675b2n363.jpg



fein der erste achtkern ( 4 module) fx

edit: liste aktualisiert


----------



## JoKa29 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

... schön, dass ich der erste "4Moduler mit den 8 Kernen" war ... nun hier aber mein Ivy  :

53063 | JoKa29 | i7 3770 | 4200mhz | 1,264v | ProLimatech Megahalem | MSI Z77-GD65 | DDR3 1600@800mhz CL 9-9-9-24 |http://www.apload.de/images-i184787bvp0ir.jpg


----------



## pagani-s (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



Jorge K schrieb:


> | 64446 | Jorge K | I7 3820 | 5000 MHz | 1,45V | @ Wasser | Intel DX79SI |16gb DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 |
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



soviel zum thema ivy hat die meiste leistung pro mhz

achso update der liste und von mir kommt bald noch ein wert mit nem phenom2 x4 955


----------



## JoKa29 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

34964 -
JoKa29 -i7 2670QM - 2,8Ghz -ca. 1,2V -Stock -Notebook mit HM67 -DDR3 1333 CL9-9-9-24 - http://www.apload.de/images-i185568bfs1zj.jpg


----------



## pagani-s (9. Juli 2012)

JoKa29 schrieb:


> 34964 -
> JoKa29 -i7 2670QM - 2,8Ghz -ca. 1,2V -Stock -Notebook mit HM67 -DDR3 1333 CL9-9-9-24 - http://www.apload.de/images-i185568bfs1zj.jpg


  bitte weiterhin mit dem graden strich eintragen das erspart zeit beim einfügen in die liste
so wie du es dieses mal gemacht hast sieht das ohne bearbeitung so aus




|
*Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + Aida64 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*​
|

*Platz*​
|
*Punkte*​
|
*Username*​
|
*Prozessor*​
|
*Takt*​
|
*Vcore*​
|
*Kühler*​
|
*Board*​
|
*RAM mit Timmings*​
|
*Screenshot*​

1|34964 -
JoKa29 -i7 2670QM - 2,8Ghz -ca. 1,2V -Stock -Notebook mit HM67 -DDR3 1333 CL9-9-9-24 - 
http://www.apload.de/images-i185568bfs1zj.jpg

liste ist aktualisiert


----------



## Cyris (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Erster Durchlauf:

79524 | Cyris | Xeon E5-2687w | 3604Mhz | 1,250v | Water | Asrock X79 Extreme9 | DDR3 2400@998Mhz CL 9-9-9-28 | link


----------



## pagani-s (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Liste wieder aktualiesiert

der nächste bitte^^


----------



## Benie (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Update

59080| Benie | i7 2700k @ 4700MHz | 1,356V | Boxed | Gigabyte GA-Z68AP-D3 | DDR3 1600@1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | Link


----------



## pagani-s (2. August 2012)

Next one please


----------



## Benie (2. August 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Nur für dich pagani 
Damit es Dir hier nicht langweilig wird

12424| Benie | C2D E6850 @ 3Ghz | 1,168V | Boxed | Asrock Conroe1333 GLAN | DDR2 667 CL 5-4-4-12 | Link


----------



## pagani-s (5. August 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

29262 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x4 955 BE| 4018,4 MHz | 1,488V | CM Hyper Tx3 | Gigabyte GA790XT-UD4P |4GB DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 |link

update der liste^^


----------



## FlasherBasher (6. August 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

55783  | FlasherBasher |i7 3820 @ 4,5 | 1,3280V | WaKü | Asus Rampage IV Extreme | DDR3 2000 CL11-11-11-31 |


----------



## pagani-s (10. August 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

45515| pagani-s | i5 3570k| 4800 MHz | 1,55V | Boxed | Asrock Z77 Pro3 |8GB DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 |link


edit: liste aktualisiert


----------



## GBoos (11. August 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Hier mal ein Anfang ... Wurde auf den Test durch eine PM aufmerksam gemacht, mit der Bitte doch mal ein Ergebnis abzuliefern. Also das System aus dem Container genommen und in Standard-Config gestartet ... OC-Config + QX9775 Standard & OC-Config kommt dann spaeter ... 

47825 / GBoos / Dual Intel Xeon X5482 @3200 Mhz / 1.275V / Noctua NH-U12P SE2 / Intel Skulltrail D5400XS / DDR2 800@799Mhz CL 5-5-5-15

Gruesse Mike




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (12. August 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

liste aktualisiert


----------



## pagani-s (21. August 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

30666 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x4 955 | 4200Mhz | 1,55V |Lc Power Cosmo Cool| Asrock 880gmh-USB3 | DDR3 1600@800Mhz CL 6-6-6-15 | link




edit: liste aktualisiert


----------



## Benie (25. August 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

20453| Benie | i5 3210M @ 2900MHz | 1,24V | Boxed | Intel HM 76 Express | DDR3 1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 | Link


----------



## pagani-s (25. August 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



Benie schrieb:


> 20453| Benie | i5 3210M @ 2900MHz | 0,881V | Boxed | Intel HM 76 Express | DDR3 1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 | Link


 
das mit den 0,881v glaub ich nicht ganz kannste das nochmal testen wenn die cpu belastet ist? dann wirds bestimmt etwas über 1v sein


----------



## Benie (31. August 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

@pagani-s

Hab die Voltzahl geändert müsste so passen. Hab den Lappi aber zur Zeit nicht da. 
Gehört der Freundin und die ist erst heut abend daheim. Die fragt sich immer was das bringen soll, das ich ihre Rechner durch diverse Benchmarks jage.
Das wird Sie nie verstehen, denn das kann nur ein PC-Nerd wie ich und das ist auch gut so 

Habe noch paar Retro Rechner aber glaube damit lohnt sich der Everest Bench nicht mehr.
AMD643500+ , AMDXP3200+ , PentiumIII500 , Cyrix200Mhz, und das beste zum Schluss 386DX33Mhz mit Windows 3.1 und der läuft noch immer nach über 22 Jahren


----------



## Softy (31. August 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

63229 | Softy | i7-3770K | 5000 MHz | 1,472 V | EKL Alpenföhn K2 | Asrock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 | DDR3-2200 MHz CL 10-11-10-28 1T | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (31. August 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

liste aktualisiert


----------



## PCGHGS (3. September 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

72485 | PCGHGS | i7 3930K | 4200 MHz | 1,20V | H100 | MSI X79MA-GD45 | DDR3 2133 CL 10-11-11-30 2T | Link


----------



## pagani-s (5. September 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

liste aktualisiert


----------



## Softy (8. September 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

***Update***

64479 | Softy | i7-3770K | 5101 MHz | 1,480 V | EKL Alpenföhn K2 | Asrock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 | DDR3-2200 MHz CL 10-11-10-28 1T | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (8. September 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Do hier mal mein Ergebnis:

66166 | minicoopers | i7 3770K | 5254 MHz | 1,46 V | EKL K2 |ASrock Z77 Extreme 4 | DDR3 1600 CL 10-10-10-27 1T | Link


----------



## pagani-s (8. September 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

liste aktualisiert


----------



## pagani-s (24. September 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

möchte die liste etwas ändern
bitte die ergebnisse so wie in diesem beispiel posten.
Punkte Name CPU Takt Vcore Kühler Mainboard Ram mit Timings Kerne/Module Threads
Bsp: 44295 | pagani-s | i7 920 | 3783mhz | 1,376v | Scythe Mugen2 | Asrock x58 Extreme | DDR3 1600@1440mhz CL 7-8-7-20 | link  | 4 | 8


----------



## pagani-s (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

von mir kommt bald ein fx6200 dazu


----------



## pagani-s (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

29211 | pagani-s | FX 6200 | 4500mhz | 1,4375v | CM Hyper TX3 | Asrock 970DE3/U3S3 | DDR3 1333Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | link | 3 | 6

Edit: Listenupdate


----------



## pagani-s (10. Oktober 2012)

update
32122 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x4 965 | 4420 Mhz | 1,525V | Scythe Mine2|                           Gigabyte 880gma-ud2h| DDR3 1600 @ 1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24  |   link  | 4 | 4


Edit 
Update der Liste


----------



## FlasherBasher (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

62670 | FlasherBasher |i7 3820 @ 5,0 | 1,530V | WaKü | Asus Rampage IV Extreme | DDR3 2000 CL11-11-11-30 | LINK


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Demnächst Final, und jetzt schon Stabil: AIDA64 Extreme Edition (beta) 2.60.2146 Portable.rar


----------



## Benie (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Kleines Update:

60350| Benie | i7 2700k @ 4800MHz | 1,356V | Boxed | Gigabyte GA-Z68AP-D3 | DDR3 1600@1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | Link​


----------



## pagani-s (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Demnächst Final, und jetzt schon Stabil: AIDA64 Extreme Edition (beta) 2.60.2146 Portable.rar


 
danke dir.
habs gleich mal getestet bisher aber nur mitm tv-pc.



Benie schrieb:


> Kleines Update:
> 
> 60350| Benie | i7 2700k @ 4800MHz | 1,356V | Boxed | Gigabyte GA-Z68AP-D3 | DDR3 1600@1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | Link​





FlasherBasher schrieb:


> 62670 | FlasherBasher |i7 3820 @ 5,0 | 1,530V | WaKü | Asus Rampage IV Extreme | DDR3 2000 CL11-11-11-30 | LINK


 

leute ihr habt feine ergebnise und ich freu mich auch das diese liste noch so schön genutzt wird aber guckt bitte mal im startpost und post 144.
ich habe eine kleine neuerung eingeführt und zwar die kern- bzw modulanzahlt und die threatanzahl. zwischen cpu und takt macht bitte einen | statt dem @ das erleichtert das einfügen in die tabelle. danke fürs mitmachen.
wäre fein wenn ihr das beim nächsten mal beachten könntet. dieses mal mache ichs noch dazu.



edit: update der liste


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Benie und co., wenn Ihr die Aktuelle Version benutzt, gibts Gratis mehr Punkte. 

Was macht der Test pagani-s?


----------



## Benie (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

@ Senf ähh Snef 

Werd mal Aida updaten die Tage und dann nochmal durchlaufen lassen. Bin eben nen Updatemuffel.
Aber mehr als die 4,8Ghz will ich der i7 CPU nicht mehr geben da das Boxedlüfterchen sonst mir noch wegschmilzt 

Müsste mal nach nen ordentlichen CPU Lüfter ausschau halten, aber damit ist's wie mit den Updates einfach zu bequem dazu...


----------



## Blechdesigner (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Hier mal die Internet-Kiste 

23050 | Blechdesigner | i3 2120 | 3300MHz | 1,104V | Scythe Big Shuriken | Asrock Z77 Pro4-M | 8GB DDR3 1866@1866MHz CL 9-9-9-27 1T| Link  | 2 | 4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Benie und co., wenn Ihr die Aktuelle Version benutzt, gibts Gratis mehr Punkte.
> 
> Was macht der Test pagani-s?


 

meinste den cpu-queen test von meinem i7 3770k mit der neuen version?
im moment keine zeit dafür.
kommt aber noch
würd gern wieder in die top 10 kommen^^


achso bevor ichs vergesse, liste ist aktualisiert


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



pagani-s schrieb:


> meinste den cpu-queen test von meinem i7 3770k mit der neuen version?
> im moment keine zeit dafür.
> kommt aber noch
> würd gern wieder in die top 10 kommen^^
> ...


 
Nei, den Test von deinem TV-PC. Den 3770er aber auch.


----------



## pagani-s (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

achso
mein tv-pc ist im moment auf platz 41
läuft aber dauerhaft zur zeit nur auf 4x3ghz und 1,3v wegen der temperaturen die er erreicht wenn ich tv gucke und nebenher nochn bischen im netz surfe und evtl nen youtube video ansehe (ca60grad).
hab mir ne h80 günstig geschossen ich muss nur mal schauen wie ich die in das gehäuse bekomme^^#
dann werden es dauerhaft evtl 4x4ghz^^


----------



## pagani-s (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

zum thema i7 3770k nochmal mit 5,1ghz starten und cpu-queen test machen damit ich ein paar pünktchen mehr bekomme hab ich mal ein lied umgetextet von sabrina setlur.

er will es nicht, er will es einfach nicht, er will es nicht.

musste schon 1,6v einstellen um ihn überhaubt mal auf 5,1 hochfahren zu können und den test konnte ich machen aber gab nur so maximal 64400 punkte.
lange wollte ich meinen kleinen nicht der hohen vcore aussetzen und habs aufgegeben.
wenn mal jemand nen passende einstellung hat mit der das nochmal möglich wäre, würd ichs nochmal versuchen.
der tv-pc kommt bald mit neuem ergebnis. es sei denn der streikt genauso wie der große.


----------



## pagani-s (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

update tv-pc  die geilste AMD- cpu die ich je in den fingern hatte

32934 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x4 955 | 4500Mhz | 1,675V |Corsair H80| Asrock 880gmh-USB3 | 6Gb DDR3 1600Mhz CL 10-11-11-29 |link | 4 | 4

edit: liste aktualisiert


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

11486 | BautznerSnef | AMD Athlon II x2 260 | 3200,1 Mhz | 1,168V | Prolimatech Genesis | MSI 760GM-P23(FX) (MS-7641) | 4Gb DDR3 1600Mhz CL 8-8-8-22 | link | 2 | 2


----------



## pagani-s (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> 11486 | BautznerSnef | AMD Athlon II x2 260 | 3200,1 Mhz | 1,168V | Prolimatech Genesis | MSI 760GM-P23(FX) (MS-7641) | 4Gb DDR3 1600Mhz CL 8-8-8-22 | link | 2 | 2



dein office-pc?


liste ist wieder aktualisiert


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Nicht wirklich, eher Allround. Kommt drauf an welche Grafikkarte drin ist.  (Demnächst ne 550 TI)


----------



## pagani-s (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

ich kann meinen tv-pc auch zum zocken nutzen^^ das sieht dann so aus hier

allerdings ist der kühler ja durch die h80 ersetzt und die sitzt momentan locker auf dem gehäuse weill ich noch keine möglichkeit habe sie ins gehäuse zu verfrachten^^


----------



## pagani-s (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

warte ja immer noch auf nen Hammerwert von True Monkey


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Es gibt mal wieder ein Update bei Finalwire. AIDA64 gibts jetzt in der Version 2.70.2200.
Dein TV-PC sieht nach gefrickel aus.


----------



## pagani-s (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Es gibt mal wieder ein Update bei Finalwire. AIDA64 gibts jetzt in der Version 2.70.2200.
> Dein TV-PC sieht nach gefrickel aus.


 

die version gefällt mir sehr gut
endlich mal neuere cpus dabei
guckma den tv-pc aktuel an 

das soll alles noch passend gemacht werden so dass der deckel wieder drauf passt.


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Wie soll das bloß da nei passen? 
Würde es reichen wenns stille updates werden? Also per PN? Wenn nich, der link ist ja im Startpost.


----------



## pagani-s (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Wie soll das bloß da nei passen?
> Würde es reichen wenns stille updates werden? Also per PN? Wenn nich, der link ist ja im Startpost.


 
zum ersten: da muss die halterung in der die platte und das laufwerk stecken halbiert und untereinander eingebaut werden und dann da wo die festplatte jetzt ist kommt die h80 hin.^^

zum 2. wenn du mit stille updates meinst das du mich immer an die neuen versionen erinnerst , kein problem


----------



## ExtremHardcoreSchrauber (10. November 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

50496 | ExtremHardcoreSchrauber | i7 3770K | 4000mhz | 0,992v | Zalman CNPS 9900 | Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe | DDR3 2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 | 4 | 8


----------



## pagani-s (11. November 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



ExtremHardcoreSchrauber schrieb:


> 50496 | ExtremHardcoreSchrauber | i7 3770K | 4000mhz | 0,992v | Zalman CNPS 9900 | Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe | DDR3 2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 | 4 | 8



nettes ergebnis für ne undervoltete cpu

miniaturbildchen sind aber unnötig

besser ist wenn alles so wie im beispiel steht. auch: link


edit:
liste wurde aktualisiert


----------



## the.hai (11. November 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

83714 | the.hai | i7 3930k | 4853mhz | 1,45v | Corsair H100 | Asus P9X79 Deluxe | 32GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T  | Link   | 6 | 12


----------



## pagani-s (12. November 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

nochmal listenupdate


----------



## pagani-s (17. November 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

update 2   i7  dank biosupdate kamen noch ein paar mhz mehr zustande und für 24/7 betrieb 0,05v weniger vcore  für 4,5ghz. zur zeit bei 1,216v


64600 | pagani-s |I7 3770k | 5110 MHz | 1,52v | Scythe Mine2| Asrock Fatality Z77 Performance | 16gb ddr3 1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 |link | 4 | 8



edit: listenupdate^^


----------



## pagani-s (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

update

29816 | pagani-s | FX 6200 | 4600mhz | 1,45v | CM Hyper TX3 | Asrock 970DE3/U3S3 | DDR3 1333Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | link | 3 | 6


----------



## pagani-s (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

update 2

32537 | pagani-s | FX 6200 | 5000mhz | 1,5625v | CM Hyper TX3 | Asrock 970DE3/U3S3 | DDR3 1333Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | link | 3 | 6

edit: Listenupdate


----------



## the.hai (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Update 1!

84837 | the.hai | i7 3930k | 4915mhz | 1,45v | Corsair H100 | Asus Rampage IV Extreme | 32GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T  | Link    | 6 | 12


----------



## pagani-s (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

listenupdate


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

53787 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-2600K | 4300MHz | 1,28V | Noctua NH-D14 | ASROCK P67 Extreme4 | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T  | Link   | 4 | 8


----------



## pagani-s (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Listenupdate

wünsche allen einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr 2013


----------



## pagani-s (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

update
mein tv-pc mit der x3 720be vom arbeitskollegen
27727 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x4 20 BE | 3800,2 Mhz | 1,65v | Corsair H80 | Asrock 880GMH/USB3 |6gb  DDR3 1600 MHz @ 800Mhz CL 6-6-6-15 | Link | 4 | 4

listenupdate


----------



## Hawky1980 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Wünsch dir auch ein frohes neues Jahr.

44698 | Hawky1980 |Phenom X6 1090T | 4612MHz | 1,6V | Prolimatech Genesis | Gigabyte 990FXA UD3 | 16GB DDR3-1600@1640 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Link | 6 | 6


----------



## pagani-s (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Wünsch dir auch ein frohes neues Jahr.
> 
> 44698 | Hawky1980 |Phenom X6 1090T | 4612MHz | 1,6V | Prolimatech Genesis | Gigabyte 990FXA UD3 | 16GB DDR3-1600@1640 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Link | 6 | 6



danke dir auch ein frohes neues
und glückwunsch zu dem ergebnis
du hast den topwert meines bruders geschlagen und bist jetzt auf platz 1 bei den AMD cpus

edit: listenupdate


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> 53787 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-2600K | 4300MHz | 1,28V | Noctua NH-D14 | ASROCK P67 Extreme4 | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T  | Link   | 4 | 8


 
UPDATE:

53883 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-2600K | 4300MHz |  1,28V | Noctua NH-D14 | ASROCK P67 Extreme4 | 8GB  DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T  |  Link    | 4 | 8


----------



## FlasherBasher (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

86234 | FlasherBasher | i7 3930 | 5,0GHz | 1,530V | WaKü | Asus Rampage IV Extreme | DDR3 2133 CL11-11-11-30 | Link | 6 | 12




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the.hai (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



FlasherBasher schrieb:


> 86234 | FlasherBasher |i7 3930 @ 5,0 | 1,530V | WaKü | Asus Rampage IV Extreme | DDR3 2133 CL11-11-11-30 |
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hmmm, hat ja lange gedauert, bis du hier aufgetauscht bist. Will ich meiner H100 1,55V zumuten um das zu kicken? neee, lass mal^^


----------



## pagani-s (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Listenupdate


----------



## FlasherBasher (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Sehr NICE -  Mal schauen wie lange ich Erster bleib.


----------



## pagani-s (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



FlasherBasher schrieb:


> Sehr NICE -  Mal schauen wie lange ich Erster bleib.


wüsste da jemand der die vom 1. platz verstoßen könnte.
ist seit heute in meiner freundeliste hier im forum.
mal sehn wann er es macht.

update:
47402| pagani-s | i5 3570k| 5000 MHz | 1,55V | Antec H2O 620 | Asrock Z77 Pro3 |8GB DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 |link | 4 | 4

edit
listenupdate


----------



## pagani-s (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

27799 | pagani-s | Athlon x4 620  | 3809,1 Mhz | 1,60v | Corsair H80 |  Asrock 880GMH/USB3 |6gb  DDR3 1600 MHz @ 1172Mhz CL 6-6-6-15 | Link | 4 | 4

Listenupdate


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

3298 | BautznerSnef | INTEL Pentium M 735 | 1694,5 Mhz | 1,02V | Lukü | Samsung CoronaR | 2x1Gb Corsair Value Select DDR333 SDRAM 166,1 MHz CL 2,5-3-3-7 | link | 1 | 1


----------



## pagani-s (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> 3298 | BautznerSnef | INTEL Pentium M 735 | 1694,5 Mhz | 1,02V | Lukü | Samsung CoronaR | 2x1Gb Corsair Value Select DDR333 SDRAM 166,1 MHz CL 2,5-3-3-7 | link | 1 | 1



im vergleich zu den ganzen anderen ist dieser wert schon irgendwie lustig
aber ich hab ja geschrieben das jeder wert zählt.

also
Listenupdate


----------



## FlasherBasher (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Hab den Prozessor nochmal etwas heftiger misshandelt. Ist leider das höchste mehr ging. Egal was ich eingestellt habe. 

89691 | FlasherBasher | i7 3930 | 5,2GHz | 1,690V | WaKü | Asus Rampage IV Extreme | DDR3 2080 CL11-11-11-30 | Link | 6 | 12


----------



## pagani-s (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

listenupdate


----------



## pagani-s (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

next please


----------



## pagani-s (10. April 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

der nächste bitte


----------



## Jolly91 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

53856 | Jolly91 | i7 3820 | 4,3GHz | 1,288V | LuKü | Asus Rampage IV Extreme | DDR3 1866 CL10-10-10-22 | Link | 4 | 8


----------



## pagani-s (10. April 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

beinah vergessen^^

Listenupdate


----------



## pagani-s (16. April 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

würde gern mal sehn das jemand diese  punktzahl mit nem AMD fx topt. egal wieviele module/kerne

1 Punktzahl AMD| *44698  *| Hawky1980 |Phenom X6  1090T | 4612MHz | 1,6V | Prolimatech Genesis |  Gigabyte 990FXA UD3 |  16GB DDR3-1600@1640 CL 9-9-9-24-1T |Link| 6 | 6


----------



## Loetkolben666 (21. April 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

86302 | Loetkolben666 | i7 3960x | 5GHz | 1,496V | H2O | Asus Rampage IV Extreme | DDR3 2133 CL 10-11-10-28 | Link | 6 | 12


----------



## pagani-s (21. April 2013)

Listenupdate und wieder nur intel neu dazu gekommen
traut sich keiner mit nem dicken FX die punktzahl von Hawky1980
zu überbieten?
 edit: nur weil mich das interessiert wie ein hochgetakteter fx hier nen top amd ergebnis abliefert, heißt das nicht das andere ergebnisse nicht zählen. Es gilt weiterhin jedes ergebnis .


----------



## pagani-s (15. Mai 2013)

bald kommt ein AMD 6800k zu meinen babys
der wird selbstverständlich auch hier in der liste erscheinen.
würde auch gern werte von nem übertakteten 5800k mal sehn. falls jemand sowas hat wäre es echt fein wenn er hier mal nen wert abliefert. 

leute was is los ?
nur nicht so schüchtern. hier wird keiner ausgelacht^^

ist bestellt
http://geizhals.at/de/?cat=WL-325640

Heute abend nach feierabend wird gebaut und morgen gibs ergebnisse


----------



## pagani-s (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

wie versprochen
der erste Test mit dem neuen Spielzeug

24126| pagani-s | A10 6800k| 4800 MHz | 1,425V | Antec H2O 620 | Asrock FM2A85X Extreme 4-M|4GB DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 |link | 4 | 4

update eingestellte 5,1ghz
25660 | pagani-s | A10 6800k| 5091 MHz | 1,515V | Antec H2O 620 | Asrock FM2A85X Extreme 4-M|4GB DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 |link | 4 | 4


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

*Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



*Platz*
|
*Punkte*
|
*Username*
|
*Prozessor*
|
*Takt*
|
*Vcore*
|
*Kühler*
|
*Board*
|
*RAM mit Timmings*
|
*Screenshot*
|
*Kerne/Module*
|
*Threads*

1|
89691 | FlasherBasher | i7 3930 | 5,2GHz | 1,690V | WaKü | Asus Rampage IV Extreme | DDR3 2080 CL11-11-11-30 | Link | 6 | 12

2
|86302 | Loetkolben666 | i7 3960x | 5GHz | 1,496V | H2O | Asus Rampage IV Extreme | DDR3 2133 CL 10-11-10-28 | 
Link
 | 6 | 12
3|
84837 | the.hai | i7 3930k 
|
4915mhz | 1,45v | Corsair H100 | Asus Rampage IV Extreme | 
32GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T
| 
Link
| 6 | 12

4|79524 | Cyris | Xeon E5-2687w | 3604Mhz | 1,250v | Water | Asrock X79 Extreme9 | DDR3 2400@1979Mhz CL 9-9-9-28 | 
link
 | 8 | 16
5|
76515 | 
Pexies | i7 3930k | 
4444 Mhz | 
1,314V | Nocuta NH-D 14 | Asus Rampage IV Extreme | DDR3 1600@1616 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | 
LINK
 | 6 | 12
6|
72485 | PCGHGS | i7 3930K | 4200 MHz | 1,20V | H100 | MSI X79MA-GD45 | DDR3 2133 CL 10-11-11-30 2T |
Link
 | 6 | 12
7|
71046 | ludscha | i7 990 Extreme 
|
 4500 Mhz | 1,396V | WaKü | Asus Rampage 3 | DDR3 2000@1734 Mhz CL 10-10-10-27-2T | Link
 | 6 | 12
8|
68666 | Saubatzen |XeonX5650| 2666 MHz | Standard | Standard| Fujitsu D2619 | 72gb ddr3 1333Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 |Link
 | 12 | 24
9|
68514 | Wa1lock | i7 980X 
|
 4339 MHz | 1,35v | WaKü | EVGA E760 | DDR3 1866 @1736MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | Link
 | 6 | 12
10|
67834| Blechdesigner | i7 2600K 
|
 5234 MHz | 1,512V | Wakü | Asus P8P67 Pro | DDR3 2000@1878MHz CL 8-9-8-24 | 
Link
 | 4 | 8
11
|
66166 | minicoopers | i7 3770K | 5254 MHz | 1,46 V | EKL K2 |ASrock Z77 Extreme 4 | DDR3 1600 CL 10-10-10-27 1T | 
Link
 | 4 | 8

12
|
65583 | Haselpopasel | I7 3770K | 5200 MHz | 1,5V | Noctua U12P | ASRock Z77 Pro4 |4gb DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 |
Link
 | 4 | 8

13
|
64600 | pagani-s |I7 3770k | 5110 MHz | 1,52v | Scythe Mine2| Asrock Fatality Z77 Performance | 16gb ddr3 1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 |
link 
| 4 | 8

14
|
64479 | Softy | i7-3770K 
|
5101 MHz | 1,480 V | EKL Alpenföhn K2 | Asrock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 | DDR3-2200 MHz CL 10-11-10-28 1T | 
Link
 | 4 | 8

15
|
64446 | Jorge K | I7 3820 | 5000 MHz | 1,45V | @ Wasser | Intel DX79SI |16gb DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 |
Link
 | 4 | 8

16
|
62670 | FlasherBasher |i7 3820 
|
 5,0 | 1,530V | WaKü | Asus Rampage IV Extreme | DDR3 2000 CL11-11-11-30 |
LINK
 | 4 | 8

17
|
60350 | Benie | i7 2700k 
|
 4800MHz | 1,356V | Boxed | Gigabyte GA-Z68AP-D3 | DDR3 1600@1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 |
Link
 | 4 | 8

18
|
59917 | Blechdesigner | i7 860 
|
 4400MHz | 1,424V | Wakü | Gigabyte GA-P55-UD5 | DDR3 2000@2444MHz CL 8-9-8-24 | Link
 | 4 | 8
1
9
|
57613 | ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN | i7 2600k 
|
 4600MHz | 1,32V | ThermalRIght Silver Arrow | Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z | DDR3 1333@1600MHz CL | 
Link
 | 4 | 8

20
|
55783 | FlasherBasher |i7 3820 | 4500 Mhz | 1,3280V | WaKü | Asus Rampage IV Extreme | DDR3 2000 CL11-11-11-31 |link | 4 | 8

21|
53883 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-2600K 
|
4300MHz | 1,28V | Noctua NH-D14 | ASROCK P67 Extreme4 | 
8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T
| 
Link
| 4 | 8
22|53856 | Jolly91 | i7 3820 | 4,3GHz | 1,288V | LuKü | Asus Rampage IV Extreme | DDR3 1866 CL10-10-10-22 | 
Link 
| 4 | 8
23|53063 | JoKa29 | i7 3770 
|
 4200mhz | 1,264v | ProLimatech Megahalem | MSI Z77-GD65 | DDR3 1600@800mhz CL 9-9-9-24 |
Link
 | 4 | 8
24|
52219 | Schrotti | i7 860 
|
 4423MHz | 1,384V | Wakü | Asus P7P55D-Deluxe | DDR3 2000@2106MHz CL 8-8-8-24 |Link
 | 4 | 8
25|
52121 | Dr Bakterius | i7 2600K 
|
 4012 MHz | 1,25V | Xigmatek HDT 1284C Achilles | Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD4-B3 | DDR3 1600 @ 1605MHz CL 9 - 9 - 9 - 24 | 
Link
 | 4 | 8
26|50496 | ExtremHardcoreSchrauber | i7 3770K | 4000mhz | 0,992v | Zalman CNPS 9900 | Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe | DDR3 2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27| 
link
 | 4 | 8
27|50411 | pagani-s | i7 920 
|
 4309,7mhz | 1,62v | Scythe Mugen2| Asrock x58 Extreme | DDR3 1600@1231mhz CL 9-9-9-23|
link
 | 4 | 8
28|50345 | Alphadog1337 | i7 2600 | 4017 MHz | 1,2v | Thermalright Venomous X | Asrock z68 Extreme3 Gen3 | DDR3 1333 @665.3 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | 
Link
 | 4 | 8
29|48083 | kL | i7 950 | 4200 MHz | 1,3 V | Prolimatech Megahalems | Asus Rampage 2 Extreme | DDR3 1333 @ 1200 MHz CL 8-8-8-20 | 
Link
 | 4 | 8
30|47825 | GBoos | Dual Intel Xeon X5482 | 3200 Mhz | 1.275V | Noctua NH-U12P SE2 | Intel Skulltrail D5400XS | DDR2 800@799Mhz CL 5-5-5-15 | 
link
 | 8 | 8
31|
47414 | Nyuki| i5-2500k 
|
 5000mhz | 1,388v | Prolimatech Genesis | Asrock P67 Extreme4 Gen3 | DDR3 1600 CL 7-8-7-20 | 
Link
 | 4 | 4
32|
47402 | pagani-s | i5 3570k| 5000 MHz | 1,55V | Antec H2O 620 | Asrock Z77 Pro3 |8GB DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 |
link
| 4 | 4

33|
44698 | Hawky1980 |Phenom X6 1090T | 4612MHz | 1,6V | Prolimatech Genesis | Gigabyte 990FXA UD3 | 16GB DDR3-1600@1640 CL 9-9-9-24-1T |
Link
| 6 | 6

34|43710 | ichbins403 | i5 2500k | 4,5Ghz | 1,242v | EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn rev. B|Asus P8Z68-V PRO | DDR 3 Kingston HyperX DIMM Kit 8GB CL9-9-9-27| 
Link
 | 4 | 4
35|42524 | power02 | i5 2500K | 4500 | 1,280v | hr02 Macho | AsRock Z68 Extreme 4 Gen 3 |8 GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHZ CL 9 9 9 24 | 
Link
 | 4 | 4
36|
41347 | pagani-s |Phenom 2 x6 1100T 
|
 4300 MHz | 1,45v | AC Freezer 13 Pro| Asrock 990fx Extreme3 | 8gb ddr3 1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-27 |
link
 | 6 | 6
37|37143 | default loser | Phenom II x6 1090t | 3847 MHz | 1,368 V | Alpenföhn Groß Glockner | Asus M4A89TD Pro | DDR3 1600 @ 1710 MHz CL 6-8-6-24 | 
LINK
 | 6 | 6
38|37017 | Goliath110 | Phenom II X6 1090T | 3812MHz | 1,38V | Alpenföhn Matterhorn | Asus M4A89TD Pro USB3 | DDR3 1600, CL 7-8-7-24 | 
Link
 | 6 | 6
39|
36895 | pagani-s |Core i5-750 
|
 4409,93 MHz | 1,504 | CM Hyper TX3| Asus P7H55-M | 6gb ddr3 1333 @ 1260Mhz CL 8-9-9-23 |
link
 | 4 | 4
40|35092 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x6 1055 | 3611,9Mhz | 1,592V | AC Freezer 13 | Gigabyte 880gma-ud2h| DDR3 1600 @ 1376Mhz CL 7-7-7-20 | 
link
 | 6 | 6
41|
34964
 | 
JoKa29 
|
i7 2670QM 
|
 2,8Ghz 
|
ca. 1,2V 
|
Stock 
|
Notebook mit HM67 
|
DDR3 1333 CL9-9-9-24 
|
Link
 | 4| 8
42|34871 | Mastermaisi777|i7 2670QM |2,8Ghz|ca. 1,2V|Stock|Notebook mit HM67|DDR3 1333@666 CL9-9-9-24 | 
link
 | 4 | 8
43|34402 | Mastermaisi777 | Q6600(G0)| 4045 Mhz | 1,52v | Noctua NH-U12P | Gigabyte P35-DS3 | OCZ DDR2 1066 @ 1080Mhz @5-5-5-15 PL6 | 
Link
 | 4 | 4
44|
34219 | JoKa29 | FX 8150 
|
 4000mhz | 1,376v | Thermal Right Silver Shadow | ASUS Formula V | 16 GB DDR3 1833@1440mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | 
Link
 | 4 | 8
45|32934 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x4 955 | 4500Mhz | 1,675V |Corsair H80| Asrock 880gmh-USB3 | 6Gb DDR3 1600Mhz CL 10-11-11-29 |
link
 | 4 | 4
46|
32616 | PCGHGS | Phenom X6 1055T 
|
 3375 MHz | 1,264V | be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 | Gigabyte GA 990FXA-UD3 | 8GB DDR3 1600@1666 CL6-9-6-24 | 
Link
 | 6 | 6
47|32537 | pagani-s | FX 6200 | 5000mhz | 1,5625v | CM Hyper TX3 | Asrock 970DE3/U3S3 | DDR3 1333Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 |
 link
 | 3 | 6
48|32122 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x4 965 | 4420 Mhz | 1,525V | Scythe Mine2| Gigabyte 880gma-ud2h| DDR3 1600 @ 1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | 
link
 | 4 | 4
49|32088 | BautznerSnef | 1090T | 3312,9 Mhz | 1,224v | Prolimatech Genesis | Asus Crosshair IV Formula | DDR3 1600@ 803,1 Mhz CL 8-8-8-22 | 
link
 | 6 | 6
50|30493 | Cod-Gamer |Q6600 | 3600 MHz |1,46V |WAkü | Asus p5q-e | DDR2 800MHz@Standard |
Link
 | 4 | 4
51|29262 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x4 955 BE| 4018,4 MHz | 1,488V | CM Hyper Tx3 | Gigabyte GA790XT-UD4P |4GB DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 |
link
 | 4 | 4
52|29232 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x4 B55 BE | 4000,1Mhz | 1,488V | Cooler Master Hyper TX3 | Asrock 880g Extreme3| DDR3 1333Mhz CL 7-7-7-20 | 
link 
| 4 | 4
53|29172 | ZockerM. | Q6600(G0) | 3500 MHz | 1,39v | Megahalems | ASUS Striker II Formula | DDR2 1066 5-5-5-15 | 
LINK
 | 4 | 4
54|
29095  | TeddyBaer |Phenom 2 x4 965 BE | 4000 MHz | 1,45v | arctic cooling freezer 7 pro | Asrock 890fx Deluxe5 | 8gb ddr3 1333Mhz CL 9.9.9.24 | 
link
 | 4 | 4
55|28976 | NFSC| Core i3 540 | 4577 MHz | 1,51v | AntecH2O 620 | Gigabyte H55N | 4 Gb 1333 MHz@1194Mhz CL 7-7-7-20 | 
Link
 | 2 | 2
56|27799 | pagani-s | Athlon x4 620 | 3809,1 Mhz | 1,60v | Corsair H80 | Asrock 880GMH/USB3 |6gb DDR3 1600 MHz @ 1172Mhz CL 6-6-6-15 | 
Link 
| 4 | 4
57|27727 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x4 20 BE | 3800,2 Mhz | 1,65v | Corsair H80 | Asrock 880GMH/USB3 |6gb DDR3 1600 MHz @ 800Mhz CL 6-6-6-15 | 
Link 
| 4 | 4
58|27193 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x4 20 BE | 3717 Mhz | 1,544v | Scythe Mine | Asrock 
N68C-S UCC
 | DDR2 800 MHz CL 5-5-5-18 | 
Link
 | 4 | 4
59|26286 | pagani-s | Phenom2 x4 20 R.I.P. | 3600Mhz | 1,65V |Lc Power Cosmo Cool| Asrock 880gmh-USB3 | DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | 
link
 | 4 | 4
60|
24322 | Haselpopasel | FX 6100 | 4800 MHz | 1,35 V | Scythe Mugen Rev.2 | Asus M4A89TD USB3 | 8gb DDR3 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24
|link
 | 3 | 6
61|24126 | pagani-s | A10 6800k| 4800 MHz | 1,425V | Antec H2O 620 | Asrock FM2A85X Extreme 4-M|4GB DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 |
link
 | 4 | 4
62|23600 | pagani-s | Phenom fx 5000 | 3223 Mhz | 1,425V | Scythe Katana 3| Asrock a790gmh | DDR2 1066 @ 781mhz CL 5-5-5-15 | 
link
 | 4 | 4
63|23050 | Blechdesigner | i3 2120 
|
 3300MHz | 1,104V | Scythe Big Shuriken | Asrock Z77 Pro4-M | 8GB DDR3 1866@1866MHz CL 9-9-9-27 1T| 
Link
 | 2 | 4
64|22931 | pagani-s | i3 2120 | 3300mhz | 1,144v | CM Hyper TX3 | Asrock H67DE3 | DDR3 1600@1333mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | 
Link
 | 2 | 4
65|21966 | pagani-s | Phenom fx5000 | 3000Mhz| 1,45V | AC Freezer Extreme | Gigabyte 785g ud3-h| DDR2 1066@ 1092Mhz CL 5-5-5-18 | 
link
 | 4 | 4
66|20453 | Benie | i5 3210M |
 2900MHz | 1,24V | Boxed | Intel HM 76 Express | DDR3 1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 | 
Link
 | 2 | 4
67|20120 | Shones |E8500 | 4750 MHz | 1,404v | Scythe Mine 2 | Asus Rampage Formula | DDR2 1066 @1000MHz CL 5-5-5-15 |
Link
 | 2 | 2
68|12424 | Benie | C2D E6850 |
 3Ghz | 1,168V | Boxed | Asrock Conroe1333 GLAN | DDR2 667 CL 5-4-4-12 | 
Link
 | 2 | 2
69|11805 | pagani-s | Athlon x2 5200 | 3220Mhz | 1,5V | AC alpine 64 pro| Asrock 880gmh-USB3 | DDR3 1600 @ 1493Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | 
link
 | 2 | 2
70|11486 | BautznerSnef | AMD Athlon II x2 260 | 3200,1 Mhz | 1,168V |  Prolimatech Genesis | MSI 760GM-P23(FX) (MS-7641) | 4Gb DDR3 1600Mhz CL  8-8-8-22 | 
link
| 2 | 2

71|9939 | pagani-s | Athlon x2 5200 | 2700,8Mhz | 1,35V | AC Freezer 13 | Gigabyte 880gma-ud2h| DDR3 1600 @ 1566Mhz CL 9-9-9-27 | 
link
 | 2 | 2
72|3298 | BautznerSnef | INTEL Pentium M 735 | 1694,5 Mhz | 1,02V | Lukü |  Samsung CoronaR | 2x1Gb Corsair Value Select DDR333 SDRAM 166,1 MHz CL  2,5-3-3-7 | 
link
 | 1 | 1
73|||||||||||
74|||||||||||
75|||||||||||
​ 
Ich weiß leider nicht was mit Platz 61-69 passiert ist, das sind die einzigen Datensätze die noch aus der Tabelle sichtbar gemacht werden können 
(den oberen Part habe ich mal anders strukturiert, da sich eine Zentrierung+Tabelle irgendwie sehr beißen, beim editieren verliert man dann schnell die Übersicht)

*Edit:* 
wenn denn überhaupt dazwischen noch Plätze waren?
Die Formatierung der Tabellen reagiert auch allergisch auf Leerzeichen (oder Zeilenumbrüche die man so evtl. garnicht sieht), 
die sich irgendwo am Ende des Datensatzes tummeln mögen, da kommt dann gerne so Kauderwelsch bei raus.


----------



## pagani-s (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Listenupdate

der nächste bitte


----------



## pagani-s (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

der nächste


----------



## Dementius76 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

38372 | Dementius76 | FX-8350| 4335 MHz | 1,332V | Noctua NH-D14 | Asus M5A99X Evo R2.0 | DDR3 1445 SDRAM CL 9-9-9-24 CR1|http://b2.raptrcdn.com/img/screensh...14e35ea.c803f9e2e13d6aac0130808421d27209.jpeg | 4 | 8


----------



## pagani-s (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

so ich war ne woche im urlaub aber jetzt ist die liste wieder aktuell



Dementius76 schrieb:


> 38372 | Dementius76 | FX-8350| 4335 MHz |  1,332V | Noctua NH-D14 | Asus M5A99X Evo R2.0 | DDR3 1445 SDRAM CL  9-9-9-24  CR1|http://b2.raptrcdn.com/img/screensh...14e35ea.c803f9e2e13d6aac0130808421d27209.jpeg  | 4 | 8


 

warum taktest du nicht über multi?
geht doch viel einfacher


----------



## Dementius76 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Weil ich von oc nicht wirklich viel Ahnung hab 
Im Moment ist ja nur der Turbo angeschaltet.


----------



## Hawky1980 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



> Weil ich von oc nicht wirklich viel Ahnung hab


Na dann übernehm ich das mal für dich. 

@pagani-s
Ganz knapp an meinem Phenom vorbeigerutscht. 
Hier sieht man deutlich das dem FX die IPC Leistung fehlt. Trotzdem ist er in sämtlichen Anwendungen deutlich flotter als der Phenom unterwegs.
Denke, 200-300 Mhz lassen sich da noch rausholen. 


45213 | Hawky1980 |AMD FX 8350  | 5034 MHz | 1,456v | Prolimatech Genesis | Gigabyte 990FXA UD3 | 16GB DDR3-1600@1611 CL 9-9-9-27-1T | Link | 4 | 8


Edit und Update:

47571 | Hawky1980 |AMD FX 8350  | 5300 MHz | 1,552v | Prolimatech Genesis | Gigabyte 990FXA UD3 | 16GB DDR3-1600@1700 CL 9-9-9-27-1T | Link | 4 | 8




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (26. Juli 2013)

Listenupdate


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Hmm, noch was altes gefunden 

3819 | Blechdesigner | Athlon 64 3500+ | 2203 MHz | 1.424V | Arctic Cooling Silencer 64 Ultra TCL | ASRock 939SLI-eSATA2 | 2GB DDR1-400@200 MHz CL 2.5-3-3-6 | Link  | 1 | 1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

LISTENUPDATE 
nen athlon xp wäre doch noch ganz nett


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Ich glaube im Keller habe ich noch einen K6-2, sammt Board rumliegen. 
Da noch schön ne 4GB Platte ran, 128MB SD Speicher drauf und ab geht er


----------



## pagani-s (4. August 2013)

Haste den alten kram schon zusammengebaut?


----------



## sentinel1 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

| 44986  | sentinel1 | I7-920 | 4000 MHz  (24/7) | 1,36 V (24/7) | WaKü (BI 560 SR1) | AUS P6T Deluxe V2 | Corsair Dominator 787-20-1T |


----------



## pagani-s (5. August 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



sentinel1 schrieb:


> | 44986  | sentinel1 | I7-920 | 4000 MHz  (24/7) | 1,36 V (24/7) | WaKü (BI 560 SR1) | AUS P6T Deluxe V2 | Corsair Dominator 787-20-1T |


 
                                    Bsp: 44295 | pagani-s | i7 920 | 3783mhz | 1,376v | Scythe Mugen2 | Asrock x58 Extreme | DDR3 1600@1440mhz CL 7-8-7-20 | link | 4 | 8

nettes ergebnis für nen 920
könntest du das nächste mal bitte alle angaben wie im beispiel machen?, das erleichtert das eintragen in die liste.


Listenupdate


----------



## pagani-s (8. August 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

der nächste bitte


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. August 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

1007 | Blechdesigner | AMD K6-2 | 500 MHz | 2.2V | so ein flaches Ding mit 60mm Lüfter | Biostar M5SAA | 256MB SDRAM-133@100 MHz CL 3-3-3-7 | Link  | 1 | 1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (11. August 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> 1007 | Blechdesigner | AMD K6-2 | 500 MHz | 2.2V | so ein flaches Ding mit 60mm Lüfter | Biostar M5SAA | 256MB SDRAM-133@100 MHz CL 3-3-3-7 | Link  | 1 | 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



keine schlechte leistung für die paar mhz
irgendwie süß bei den ganzen i7 in der liste

achso bevor ichs vergesse, liste ist wieder aktuell


----------



## pagani-s (11. August 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

der lappi meiner freundin^^

9221 | pagani-s | Pentium T3400 | 2166mhz | 1,25v | stock | Wistron 360C | 3gb DDR2 667mhz 5-5-5-15 | link  | 2 | 2


----------



## Softy (30. August 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

***UPDATE***

66369 | Softy | i7-3770K | 5251 MHz | 1,600 V | EKL Alpenföhn K2 | Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe | DDR3-2692 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T | Link | 4 | 8




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Update² mit mehr Takt aber etwas weniger Punkten  Vermutlich, weil ich die RAM-Latenzen lockern musste:

66120 | Softy | i7-3770K | 5272 MHz | 1,600 V | EKL Alpenföhn K2 | Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe | DDR3-2704 MHz CL 12-14-14-35 1T | Link | 4 | 8




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (30. August 2013)

Listenupdate 
sollten nun alle drinn sein

So nun kann es weiter geh'n 
Ein paar haswells wären auch nicht schlecht


----------



## pagani-s (3. September 2013)

nach wechsel der wlp auf arctik silver 5 und ram auf 1800 ein süßes winzig kleines update
alter topwert
64600 | pagani-s |I7 3770k | 5110 MHz | 1,52v | Scythe Mine2| Asrock Fatality Z77 Performance | 16gb ddr3 1600Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 |link | 4 | 8
 süßes kleines update
64613| pagani-s |I7 3770k | 5113 MHz | 1,6v | Scythe Mine2| Asrock Fatality Z77 Performance | 16gb ddr3 1600Mhz@ 1800Mhz CL 11-11-11-27 |link | 4 | 8


edit: Listenupdate


----------



## Clawhammer (8. September 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

32770 | Clawhammer | FX 6300 | 5041.90 MHz | 1,464v | H100i | ASRock 890GX Pro3 | DDR3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | LINK  | 3 | 6


Schade das ich nicht einwenig mehr Zeit hatte um zufuchteln, bei etwas höherer Spannung lässt dieser auch ein paar hundert MHz mehr zu. (Höchst erreicht waren 5,6GHz @ 1,550V without LLC)


----------



## pagani-s (8. September 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> 32770 | Clawhammer | FX 6300 | 5041.90 MHz | 1,464v | H100i | ASRock 890GX Pro3 | DDR3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | LINK  | 3 | 6
> 
> 
> Schade das ich nicht einwenig mehr Zeit hatte um zufuchteln, bei etwas höherer Spannung lässt dieser auch ein paar hundert MHz mehr zu. (Höchst erreicht waren 5,6GHz @ 1,550V without LLC)



das ist kein problem . machste ein update vor dem nächsten wert und er wird  als neuer topwert übernommen
übrigens netter wert für ne momentan 100€ cpu

edit: listenupdate


----------



## Clawhammer (8. September 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Joar ich das denke ich auch wenn die Funktion im UEFI mittels einzelne Cores zudeaktivieren, dürfte ich auch mehr Takt schaffen, dann jedoch nur für SuperPi


----------



## pagani-s (8. September 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Joar ich das denke ich auch wenn die Funktion im UEFI mittels einzelne Cores zudeaktivieren, dürfte ich auch mehr Takt schaffen, dann jedoch nur für SuperPi


  ich hab hier lieber die voller kernleistung aber da die bullis usw so schlecht abschneiden gibts auch die minirangliste im 1.post wo die kleinen ganz groß sein können und zwar beim takt.
solltest du hier nen wert mit über 5,3ghz abliefern bist da schonmal auf platz 1 der amd cpus


----------



## Clawhammer (8. September 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Na daaaaann werde ich mal dem FX Feuer unterm HS entfachen, einwenig Trockeneis von der Arbeit habe ich ja auch noch da


----------



## Clawhammer (12. September 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

33430 | Clawhammer | FX 6300 | 5143 MHz | 1,464v | H100i | ASRock 890GX Pro3 | DDR3 1600MHz CL 8-8-8-22 | LINK  | 3 | 6

Die CPU ist mittlerweile tot und wird zur Rekla geschickt.

Und dazu hätte ich noch einen AthlonII X2 240

14169 | Clawhammer | X2 240 | 3882 MHz | 1,392v | H100i | ASRock 890GX Pro3 | DDR3 1600MHz CL 8-8-8-22 | LINK | 2 | 2


----------



## pagani-s (16. September 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

UPDATE der Liste erledigt


----------



## tehrob (22. September 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

125123 | tehrob X5680 | 4851 Mhz | stock V | Wakü | Evga SR 2 | DDR 3 1281 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 |Link |12 24 |paar

lastet aber nicht so gut alle kerne aus  :/

ist es so richtig ?


----------



## pagani-s (22. September 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 + AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



tehrob schrieb:


> 103211 | tehrob X5680 | 4000 Mhz | stock V | Wakü | Evga SR 2 | DDR 3 1281 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 |Link |12 24
> 
> lastet aber nicht so gut alles kerne aus :/



nettes ergebniss
könntest du  trotzdem bitte noch ein paar  |  einfügen
so wie im 1. post erklärt
Bsp: 44295 | pagani-s | i7 920 | 3783mhz | 1,376v | Scythe Mugen2 | Asrock x58 Extreme | DDR3 1600@1440mhz CL 7-8-7-20 | link | 4 | 8

Bitte eure Ergebnisse genau so wie hier im Beispiel gezeigt wird posten.
Am einfachsten gehts wenn man das Beispiel kopiert und seine Werte gegen die Beispielwerte austauscht.
werde dann mal schauen das dieses we nochn update reinkommt

edit: hatte grad nix besseres zu tun und hab das mit den strichen für dich übernommen.
nächstes mal bitte drann denken.

Listenupdate


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (27. September 2013)

Next please......


----------



## pagani-s (21. November 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

neue cpu von meinem bruder
bild kommt bald größer

51143 | pagani-s | i7 4770k | 4000mhz | 1,1v | Antec H2O 920 | MSI Z87 G45 Gaming  | DDR3 1600mhz CL 11-12-12-30 | Link  | 4 | 8

edit: Listenupdate


----------



## Schrotti (26. November 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

78400 | Schrotti | i7 4930k | 4500mhz | 1,335v | Wakü | Asus P9X79 | DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | link | 6 | 12


----------



## pagani-s (27. November 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



Schrotti schrieb:


> 78400 | Schrotti | i7 4930k | 4500mhz | 1,335v | Wakü | Asus P9X79 | DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | link | 6 | 12



nettes teil

Listenupdate


----------



## MasterSax (27. November 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

wie funzt der Bench ? gibts ne anleitung ?


----------



## Schrotti (27. November 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Ne Anleitung für den Bench, echt jetzt?

Starte AIDA, wähle ganz unten "Benchmark" und da die Rubrik "CPU Queen" und drücke oben in der Statusleiste die gegenläufigen Pfeile.


----------



## MasterSax (27. November 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

60098 | MasterSax | i7 4770k | 4700mhz | 1,300v | H110 | ASUS Z87-Plus | 2x 4 GB DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Link im anhang  |4 | 8


----------



## Schrotti (27. November 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

*UPDATE*

83520 | Schrotti | i7 4930k | 4800mhz | 1,400v | Wakü | Asus P9X79 | DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | link | 6 | 12                         


CPU-Z hat da irgendwie Mist ausgelesen was die Spannung betraf denn ich hatte 1,400V im Bios eingetragen.


----------



## pagani-s (29. November 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

so wieder ma listenupdate
Who´s next ?


----------



## pagani-s (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

und hoch
der nächste bitte
eine 6ghz cpu wäre doch mal ein highlight
alle anderen können auch gerne ihre testergebnisse abgeben egal mit welchem takt oder welcher cpu


----------



## rhalin (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

34613 | rhalin | i5 4570 | 3600mhz | 1,2v | Scythe Mugen4 | AsRock Z87 Extreme3 | DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-27 | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 | 4 | 4

Nicht gefunden in der Liste daher hier ein 4570 ohne k 
Hoffe der Screen als Anhang geht auch, hab das mit dem verlinken noch nicht hinbekommen hier, first post


----------



## pagani-s (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



rhalin schrieb:


> 34613 | rhalin | i5 4570 | 3600mhz | 1,2v | Scythe Mugen4 | AsRock Z87 Extreme3 | DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-27 |
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das verlinken ist ganz einfach. du schreibst einfach erstmal  : link
dann markierst du das wort das du mit dem link versehn willst und gehst mit der maus auf die kleine weltkugel über dem textfeld. wenn der mauszeiger über der weltkugel ist steht dann schon da : link einfügen
den rest kannste dir dann sicher denken.
ich mach das diesmal für dich


edit: Listenupdate...


----------



## Hawky1980 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Update:

47926 | Hawky1980 |AMD FX 8350 | 5400 MHz | 1,536v | Prolimatech Genesis | Gigabyte 990FXA UD3 | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-27-1T | Link | 4 | 8


----------



## pagani-s (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> 47926 | Hawky1980 |AMD FX 8350 | 5400 MHz | 1,536v | Prolimatech Genesis | Gigabyte 990FXA UD3 | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-27-1T | Link | 4 | 8



feine sache 
ist nun auch kühler geworden draußen


----------



## Hawky1980 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



pagani-s schrieb:


> ist nun auch kühler geworden draußen



Naja hält sich in Grenzen, bei +3°C. 100mhz sollten aber noch zu holen sein.


----------



## pagani-s (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Naja hält sich in Grenzen, bei +3°C. 100mhz sollten aber noch zu holen sein.



naja die menge der punkte die mehr geworden sind hält sich aber in grenzen.glückwunsch zur wiederholten triplepoleposition

Listenupdate


----------



## Hawky1980 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



pagani-s schrieb:


> naja die menge der punkte die mehr geworden sind hält sich aber in grenzen.


KA was der CPU Queen Bench da testet, aber beansprucht wird die CPU da auf keinen Fall. Hat also wenig Aussagekraft gegenüber dem realen Anwendungsbereich.  
Ehrlich gesagt, das Hochbooten des Systems bei diesem Takt ist da eher eine Herausforderung.  



> glückwunsch zur wiederholten triplepoleposition


Danke, bin gespannt ob das mal einer mit Luftkühlung schlagen kann.


----------



## pagani-s (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Danke, bin gespannt ob das mal einer mit Luftkühlung schlagen kann.



wird betimmt nich so einfach werden.
der nächste bitte


----------



## Benie (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Hier mal noch ne Rennmaschine von AMD. Damit komme ich Hawky1980 sehr nahe 

3502 | Benie | AMD XP3200+ | 2205 Mhz | 1,65v | Boxed | MSI K7N2 Delta2 | 2GB DDR 400Mhz CL 2-3-3-6 | 1 | 1


----------



## pagani-s (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



Benie schrieb:


> _*Hier mal noch ne Rennmaschine von AMD. Damit komme ich Hawky1980 sehr nahe *_
> 
> 3502 | Benie | AMD XP3200+ | 2205 Mhz | 1,65v | Boxed | MSI K7N2 Delta2 | 2GB DDR 400Mhz CL 2-3-3-6 _|link |_ 1 | 1



jo kommt den wert von hawky1980 extrem nah
hab deine angaben hinten mal fix verbessert
link hatte gefehlt

edit: Listenupdate


----------



## Basian24 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Hier noch ein i7-920.

42123 | Basian24 | Intel Core i7-920 | 3600 Mhz | 1,22v | Prolimatech Megahalems | Gigabyte EX58 Extreme | 6GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 8-8-8-20-1T | 4 | 8




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



Basian24 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein i7-920.
> 
> 42123 | Basian24 | Intel Core i7-920 | 3600 Mhz | 1,22v | Prolimatech Megahalems | Gigabyte EX58 Extreme | 6GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 8-8-8-20-1T | 4 | 8
> 
> http://abload.de/img/i7-920aida64cpuqueenucf7h.jpg



hier fehlt auch link
auf seite 1 ist doch ein beispiel wie es aussehn soll
Bsp: 44295 | pagani-s | i7 920 | 3783mhz | 1,376v | Scythe Mugen2 | Asrock x58 Extreme | DDR3 1600@1440mhz CL 7-8-7-20 | link  | 4 | 8

Bitte eure Ergebnisse genau so wie hier im Beispiel gezeigt wird posten.
Am einfachsten gehts wenn man das Beispiel kopiert und seine Werte gegen die Beispielwerte austauscht.

Edit: Listenupdate


----------



## pixellord (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

47763 | pixellord| Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 | 3733mhz | 1,087v | Alpenföhn® Brocken 2  | Asus z87 Plus | DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | 4 | 8


----------



## pagani-s (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



pixellord schrieb:


> 47763 | pixellord| Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 | 3733mhz | 1,087v | Alpenföhn® Brocken 2  | Asus z87 Plus | DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | 4 | 8



so einen xeon gabs noch nicht in der liste aber
*hier fehlt auch das wort :link
auf seite 1 ist doch ein beispiel wie es aussehn soll
Bsp: 44295 | pagani-s | i7 920 | 3783mhz | 1,376v | Scythe Mugen2 | Asrock x58 Extreme | DDR3 1600@1440mhz CL 7-8-7-20 | link | 4 | 8

Bitte eure Ergebnisse genau so wie hier im Beispiel gezeigt wird posten.
Am einfachsten gehts wenn man das Beispiel kopiert und seine Werte gegen die Beispielwerte austauscht.*

Wenn es probleme beim verlinken gibt, einfach fragen oder wenigstens das wort ( link) hinschreiben.
das erspart mir bei einfügen in die liste etwas arbeit.


Edit: Listenupdate


----------



## AchtBit (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

29485 Punkte | AchtBit | QX6800(G0)3,46Ghz EIST | VID logik | Zalman | GA-965P-DS3P rev. 2.0 | Noname DDR2 800@800 5-5-5-15 CR2 | Link | 2 | 4 |


----------



## pagani-s (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



AchtBit schrieb:


> 29485 Punkte | AchtBit | QX6800(G0)3,46Ghz EIST | VID logik | Zalman | GA-965P-DS3P rev. 2.0 | Noname DDR2 800@800 5-5-5-15 CR2 | Link | 2 | 4 |



|29485 | AchtBit | QX6800(G0)|3,46Ghz EIST | *VID logik* | Zalman | GA-965P-DS3P rev. 2.0 | Noname DDR2 800@800 5-5-5-15 CR2 | Link| 4 | 4

wieviel vcore ist da eingestellt ?

edit: erstmal so übernommen+ Listenupdate


----------



## jules.m (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

|56268 | jules.m |i7-2600K|4,5Ghz |1.35V | Antec 620 H2O | Asus P8P67 Rev.3 | Corsair Vengeance 1866MHz 9/10/9/27  |


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 | 4 | 8


----------



## pagani-s (21. Januar 2014)

jules.m schrieb:


> |56268 | jules.m |i7-2600K|4,5Ghz |1.35V | Antec 620 H2O | Asus P8P67 Rev.3 | Corsair Vengeance 1866MHz 9/10/9/27  |
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hi nur so als kleinen tipp
wenn du so weit gekommen bist alles aufzulisten, klicke einfach auf das bildchen und schreibe das wort : Link .
zack ist der link auf dem wort.
56268 | jules.m |i7-2600K|4,5Ghz |1.35V | Antec 620 H2O | Asus P8P67 Rev.3 | Corsair Vengeance 1866MHz 9/10/9/27  |Link | 4 | 8 						
das gillt auch für alle anderen die es nicht anders wissen.

edit: Listenupdate........


----------



## pagani-s (4. März 2014)

der nächste...
na?...
Dann kommt die tage mal mein 7850k


----------



## pagani-s (14. April 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

es gab leider nen kleinen wasserschaden mit der antec h20 620


----------



## pagani-s (14. April 2014)

Bin noch am üben mit dem anhang
...


----------



## pagani-s (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

9507 | pagani-s | c2d P8400 | 2400mhz | 1,175v | stock | intel SE7320SP2 | DDR2 800 mhz CL 6-6-6-18 | link | 2 | 2





edit: Listenupdate


----------



## pagani-s (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

eingestellt waren 4,4ghz 

21951| pagani-s | A10 7850k| 4457 MHz | 1,4V | Boxed | Gigabyte F2A88XM-D3H |8GB DDR3 2133 CL 11-11-11-30 |link | 2 | 4


edit: Listenupdate


----------



## pagani-s (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

update

22458| pagani-s | A10 7850k| 4558 MHz | 1,464V | Boxed | Gigabyte F2A88XM-D3H |8GB DDR3 2133 CL 11-11-11-30 |link | 2 | 4


----------



## pagani-s (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

will keiner mehr mitmachen?
jedes ergebnis wird übernommen


----------



## -H1N1- (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

23945 | -H1N1- | i7-3520M | 3400MHz | HP EliteBook 8570p | 8GB DDR3 1600 11-11-11-28




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> 23945 | -H1N1- | i7-3520M | 3400MHz | HP EliteBook 8570p | 8GB DDR3 1600 11-11-11-28
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

bitte nun noch so auflisten wie im beispiel auf seite 1
kleine hilfe
23945 | -H1N1- | i7-3520M | 3400MHz |stock | HP EliteBook 8570p | 8GB DDR3 1600 11-11-11-28 |link | 2 | ?


edit: listenupdate


----------



## -H1N1- (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Keine Ahnung wie ich das verlinken soll?


----------



## pagani-s (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

schreib es einfach so hin wie im beispiel und dann markierste das wort : link
danach siehe anhang

ist nicht schwer


----------



## -H1N1- (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

23945 | -H1N1- | i7-3520M | 3400MHz |stock | HP EliteBook 8570p | 8GB DDR3 1600 11-11-11-28 |link | 2 | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/119028-rangliste-fuer-aida64-extreme-edition-cpu-queen-ergebnisse-27.html

edit: das war wohl nix


----------



## FlasherBasher (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Hey wäre cool wenn du dem Erstplazierten die Angabe beifügst das es 2x X5680 Prozessoren sind.


----------



## 0madmexx0 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Hier mein Ergebnis

34990 | 0madmexx0 | Phenom II X6 1100t | 3600MHz | 1,425 | Enermax ETS-T40-TB | ASUS M5A97EVO R2.0 | 8GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 1T |link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



FlasherBasher schrieb:


> Hey wäre cool wenn du dem Erstplazierten die Angabe beifügst das es 2x X5680 Prozessoren sind.



hab ich gemacht



-H1N1- schrieb:


> 23945 | -H1N1- | i7-3520M | 3400MHz |stock | HP EliteBook 8570p | 8GB DDR3 1600 11-11-11-28 |link | 2 | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/119028-rangliste-fuer-aida64-extreme-edition-cpu-queen-ergebnisse-27.html
> 
> edit: das war wohl nix


 

hab das mal für dich übernommen.


ich weiß es hat ne weile gedauert aber ich war am umziehn usw.
*Listenupdate*


----------



## pagani-s (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

weiter gehts
die 100 sind noch nicht erreicht


----------



## controlDE (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Geht zwar noch Mehr, aber das muss jetzt nicht Sein, bei dem Wetter grad.


53414 | controlDE | i7 3770 | 4100 Mhz | 1,256v | Noctua NH-C12P SE14 | MSI Z77a G45 | 4gb DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24 | Link | 4 | 8




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (26. Juli 2014)

controlDE schrieb:


> Geht zwar noch Mehr, aber das muss jetzt nicht Sein, bei dem Wetter grad.
> 
> 
> 53414 | controlDE | i7 3770 | 4100 Mhz | 1,256v | Noctua NH-C12P SE14 | MSI Z77a G45 | 4gb DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24 | Link | 4 | 8
> ...



so geht das mit der Auflistung!!!
hat doch für platz 27 gereicht


Listenupdate

Der nächste bitte


----------



## pagani-s (6. August 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

3553 | pagani-s | Pentium 4 640 | 3200 mhz | 1,42v | boxed | Dell Optiplex GX280 | DDR2 533mhz CL 4-4-4-12 | link | 1 | 2


----------



## pagani-s (6. August 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Listenupdate


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. August 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

AIDA64 Extreme 4.60.3100 BDLL: 4.1.611-x32!

3767 | BautznerSnef | INTEL Atom N270 | 1600 Mhz | 1,2V | Lukü | Intel Calistoga-GSE i945GSE (Medion E1210) | Samsung M4 70T2864QZ3-CE6 1GB DDR2-667 SO-DIMM (333 MHz) @ 266 MHz CL4-4-4-12 | link | 1 | 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D0pefish (6. August 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

alles stock-Werte für den Vergleich, nur die RAM-Timings leicht angezogen von 9-9-9-24 CR2.

56334 | D0pefish | i7 4790k | @stock | @stock | HK 3.0 copper | GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 | 4x4GB DDR3 1600 CL 8-9-8-24 CR1 | link | 4 | 8




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (7. August 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



D0pefish schrieb:


> alles stock-Werte für den Vergleich, nur die RAM-Timings leicht angezogen von 9-9-9-24 CR2.
> 
> 56334 | D0pefish | i7 4790k | @stock | @stock | HK 3.0 copper | GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 | 4x4GB DDR3 1600 CL 8-9-8-24 CR1 | link | 4 | 8
> 
> ...


 

schon krass die technick
macht der auf stock mit turbo soviel wie meiner mit 4,5ghz

achso bevor ichs vergesse 

Listenupdate


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. August 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Wenn der Turbo vernünftig greift und die TDP nicht überschritten wird, dann liegt auch auf allen Kernen 4,4GHz an und nicht nur auf 2...
...mein 3770K prügelt auch konstant 3,9GHz auf alle Kerne @ default, wenn der Turbo aktiv ist


----------



## pagani-s (9. August 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

23632| pagani-s | A10 7850k| 4760 MHz | 1,548V | Scythe Big Shuriken2 rev. B | Gigabyte F2A88XM-D3H |8GB DDR3 2133 CL 11-11-11-30 |link | 2 | 4


----------



## pagani-s (10. August 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Wieder mal Listenupdate


----------



## pagani-s (2. September 2014)

31795| pagani-s | i7 920| 2800 MHz | 1,232V | Scythe Katana 3 | Asrock x58 Extreme 3 |12GB DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 |link | 4 | 8


----------



## pagani-s (7. September 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Listenupdate


----------



## soldier8415 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

57985 | soldier8415 | i7 3770K | 4600MHz | 1,32V | Scythe Yasya + Scythe Grand Flex | Asrock Z77 Pro4 | 8GB DDR3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | LINK


----------



## pagani-s (14. September 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



soldier8415 schrieb:


> 57985 | soldier8415 | i7 3770K | 4600MHz | 1,32V | Scythe Yasya + Scythe Grand Flex | Asrock Z77 Pro4 | 8GB DDR3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | LINK


  bitte nächstes mal genau so wie im beispiel in post 1 posten 

Listenupdate


----------



## pagani-s (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

12015| pagani-s | i3 4010U| 1700 MHz | 0,836V | Stock | Lenovo Lancer 5A5 |4GB DDR3 1600 CL 11-11-11-28 |link| 2 | 4


----------



## pagani-s (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Listenupdate


----------



## PitBull (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

70506 | Pitbull | i7 5930k | 4000 Mhz | 1,152v | Noctua NH-D15 | Asus X99 Deluxe | DDR4 2800@2666Mhz CL 15-15-15-336 | link | 6 | 12


----------



## pagani-s (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



PitBull schrieb:


> 70506 | Pitbull | i7 5930k | 4000 Mhz | 1,152v | Noctua NH-D15 | Asus X99 Deluxe | DDR4 2800@2666Mhz CL 15-15-15-336 | link | 6 | 12



Nettes System haste da. Das erste mit ddr4 in der Liste



 Listenupdate  


so ich hau mich nun hin


----------



## PitBull (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Danke geht noch mehr warte eigentlich auf ein neues Bios damit 125blck stabil sind


----------



## Olstyle (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

72406 | Olstyle | i7 3960X | 4200mhz | 1,24v | EK Supreme(classic) | Foxconn Quantumian-1 | DDR3 1333@1660mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | link | 6 | 12

Einfach nur Takt und Kerne auf uraltem Win7 und Value-Ram.
Spannung ist eher geschätzt(im Bios im Monitor ausgelesen) weil ich keinen Bock hatte mit dem Multimeter nach zu messen(Mespunkte wären da) und der Mobochip mit aktuellem UEFI unter Windows von genau 0 Tools ausgelesen werden kann.


----------



## PitBull (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Update

73972| Pitbull | i7 5930k | 4200 Mhz | 1,25v | Noctua NH-D15 | Asus X99 Deluxe | DDR4 2800@2666Mhz CL 15-15-15-36 | link | 6 | 12

Nur wegen der Provokation von Olstyle habe ich mal die 4,2Ghz getestet, laufen Prime Stabil auf 1,23v


----------



## PitBull (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Update² & ³ (Nur für euch zum Vergleich der taktraten

74890 | Pitbull | i7 5930k | 4250 Mhz | 1,250v | Noctua NH-D15 | Asus X99 Deluxe | DDR4 2800@2750Mhz CL 15-15-15-36 | link | 6 | 12

77000 | Pitbull | i7 5930k | 4375 Mhz | 1,294v | Noctua NH-D15 | Asus X99 Deluxe | DDR4 2800@2750Mhz CL 15-15-15-36 | link | 6 | 12

79293 | Pitbull | i7 5930k | 4500 Mhz | 1,319v | Noctua NH-D15 | Asus X99 Deluxe | DDR4 2800@2750Mhz CL 15-15-15-36 | link | 6 | 12


----------



## pagani-s (31. Oktober 2014)

wegen urlaub hat es etwas gedauert. aber nun Listenupdate 

weiter gehts 
Weiter geht's
Weiter geht's


----------



## pagani-s (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

30906| pagani-s | i3 540| 4810 MHz | 1,44V | i7 Boxed  | Asus P7H55-M | 2GB DDR3 1333 @1254Mhz  CL 8-8-8-20 |link| 2 | 4




edit:
beinah hätt ichs vergessen
*Listenupdate*


----------



## pagani-s (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

update
44902| pagani-s | i7 860| 3916 MHz | 1,376V | Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B | Asus P7H55-M | 8GB DDR3 2133  CL 11-11-11-30 |link| 4 | 8
update 2
50420| pagani-s | i7 860| 4400 MHz | 1,472V | Scythe Mugen 2  | Asus P7H55-M | 8GB DDR3 2133 @ 2000Mhz CL 10-11-11-30 |link | 4 | 8


*Listenupdate !!!!!!!!*

update 3
51009| pagani-s | i7 860| 4433 MHz | 1,536V | Scythe Mugen 2 | Asus P7H55-M | 8GB DDR3 2133 @ 2020Mhz CL 10-11-11-30 |link | 4 | 8

*Listenupdate !!!!!!!!*


ihr dürf auch gerne wieder mitmachen


----------



## Zahaduun (16. März 2015)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

34512| Zahaduun | Core i5-4670 @ 3600 MHz | Default V | Macho HR02 | ASRock Z87 Extreme4 |	DDR3-1866@1866	10-11-10-30

War einfach mal nen Testlauf auf Stock Settings. Interessant finde ich jedoch dass die Werte nach 5 Durchläufen doch etwas schwanken. So hatte ich im ersten Run nur 33720 Punkte.
Da dies mit den Standard Werten meines Systems gemacht wurde habe ich auf nen Screenshot verzichtet. Reiche ich vielleicht noch nach, oder wenn ich Lust habe an den Settings zu spielen mache ich nen neuen Test mit Screenshot.


----------



## pagani-s (19. März 2015)

*AW: Rangliste für Everest 5.50 Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



Zahaduun schrieb:


> 34512| Zahaduun | Core i5-4670 @ 3600 MHz | Default V | Macho HR02 | ASRock Z87 Extreme4 |	DDR3-1866@1866	10-11-10-30
> 
> War einfach mal nen Testlauf auf Stock Settings. Interessant finde ich jedoch dass die Werte nach 5 Durchläufen doch etwas schwanken. So hatte ich im ersten Run nur 33720 Punkte.
> Da dies mit den Standard Werten meines Systems gemacht wurde habe ich auf nen Screenshot verzichtet. Reiche ich vielleicht noch nach, oder wenn ich Lust habe an den Settings zu spielen mache ich nen neuen Test mit Screenshot.



hallo du kannst auch gerne nen höheren wert nochmal hier angeben.
alles kein problem. wenn du aber möchtest das er eingetragen wird, kommst du ein beiweisfoto per link nicht drum rum.


Edit: interessant fänd ich nen wert mit dem kleinsten und mit dem größten intel mit offenem multiplikator.(pentium dualcore aniversary edition 3258 und i7 5960x). so ab 4ghz aufwärts.

keiner da??????

Edit2: win centurion wäre auch mal fein


----------



## pagani-s (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

so mal mein neues spielzeug erstmal nur zum vergleich ohne turbo 
21943| pagani-s | Phenom2 x4 960t| 3000 MHz | 1,325V | AC Alpine 64 Pro | Asrock 880GMH/USB3 | 8GB DDR3 2133 @ 1600Mhz CL 11-11-11-28 |link| 4 | 4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier mit der bisher höchsten leistung die ich rausgeholt hab
als x6 sollte er phenom 2 x6 1609 heißen aber cpu-z hat bei mir etwas anderes ausgelesen,was recht lustig aussieht.  hier der link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich liste ihn der einfachheitshalber mal als x6 960t
40723| pagani-s | Phenom2 x6 960t| 4200 MHz | 1,575V | AC Alpine 64 Pro | Asrock 880GMH/USB3 | 8GB DDR3 2133 @ 1600Mhz CL 11-11-11-28 |link | 6 | 6



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Listenupdate


----------



## pagani-s (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

41765| pagani-s | Phenom2 x6 960t| 4300 MHz | 1,7125V | AC Freezer 13 Pro | Asrock 880GMH/USB3 | 8GB DDR3 2133 @ 1600Mhz CL 11-11-11-28 |link | 6 | 6



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schade das keiner mehr mitmacht
trotzdem
Listenupdate !!!!!!!!


----------



## pagani-s (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

dumdidum
HIER könnte DEIN Wert stehen!


----------



## PitBull (13. September 2015)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

90061| PitBull | Intel 5960x | 4000 MHz | 1,035v | Noctua NH-D15 | Asus X99-A | 16GB DDR4 3200 @ 3200Mhz CL16-16-16-35 | Link | 8 | 16


----------



## pagani-s (16. September 2015)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



PitBull schrieb:


> 90061 Punkte / Pitbull / 5960x@4000 Mhz/ 1,035v / Noctua NH-D15 / Asus X99-A / Gskill Ripjaws 4 @ 3200Mhz@16-16-16-35 PL2 / Link



Danke fürs mitmachen aber es wäre nett wenn du deine Werte noch der Beispielauflistung im Startpost anpassen würdest
hier gehts zur seite

dann gratuliere ich auch zum 2. Platz


----------



## PitBull (16. September 2015)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Hoffe passt jetzt, keine Ahnung wo ich die Formatierung her genommen habe


----------



## pagani-s (19. September 2015)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



PitBull schrieb:


> Hoffe passt jetzt, keine Ahnung wo ich die Formatierung her genommen habe



jo nun passt alles, nochmal glückwunsch zum 2. platz

Listenupdate !!!!!!!!...

weiter gehts


----------



## pagani-s (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

ihr dürft hier ruhig weiter fröhlich eure ergebnisse posten. bisher ist noch alles kostenlos und platz ist auch noch genug da.


----------



## pagani-s (19. November 2015)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

12954| pagani-s |Athlon 5150| 1800 MHz | 1,3V | Boxed | Asrock AM1B-ITX | 4GB DDR3 1866 @ 1792Mhz CL 9-10-9-26 |link| 2 | 4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



update
13412| pagani-s |Athlon 5150| 1856 MHz | 1,3V | Boxed | Asrock AM1B-ITX | 4GB DDR3 1866 @ 1856Mhz CL 9-10-9-26 |Link| 2 | 4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



update 2
13758| pagani-s |Athlon 5150| 1900MHz | 1,3V | Boxed | Asrock AM1B-ITX | 4GB DDR3 1866 @ 1910Mhz CL 9-10-9-26 |Link | 2 | 4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drachenlord_1510 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Hätte gedacht dass die 2 OCed Hexa´s aufm SR-2 besser abschneiden trotz 1/3 weniger threads...

125196 | Drachenlord_1510 |E5 2696v3| 2698,5mhz | Stock V| NH-D 15S | Asus X99-E WS | DDR4-2133, CL15-15-15-36 | Link | 18 | 36


----------



## pagani-s (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



Drachenlord_1510 schrieb:


> Hätte gedacht dass die 2 OCed Hexa´s aufm SR-2 besser abschneiden trotz 1/3 weniger threads...
> 
> 125196 | Drachenlord_1510 |E5 2696v3| 2698,5mhz | Stock V| NH-D 15S | Asus X99-E WS | DDR4-2133, CL15-15-15-36 | Link | 18 | 36



Knappe Sache aber Glückwunsch zum 1. Platz 
Ich aktualisiere demnächst wieder, bin grad am Renovieren.


----------



## Drachenlord_1510 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

UPDATE siehe 2 Posts über mir

Vielen Dank! Und nochmal mit leicht erhörtem BCLK.

132959 | Drachenlord_1510 |E5 2696v3| 2883,3mhz | Stock V| NH-D 15S | Asus X99-E WS | DDR4-2133, CL15-15-15-36 | Link  | 18 | 36

Update Update:

136734 | Drachenlord_1510 |E5 2696v3| 2959.1 mhz | Stock V| NH-D 15S | Asus X99-E WS | DDR4-2133, CL15-15-15-36 | Link  | 18 | 36


----------



## pagani-s (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Lang ists her aber nun musste mal wieder ein Listenupdate her  

nochmal glückwunsch an Drachenlord_1510 , der tehrob, der seit dem 22.09.2013 ungeschlagen auf platz 1 war vom thron gestoßen hat und nun die Rangliste anführt.


----------



## pagani-s (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

weiter gehts leute 
na kommt schon es kostet doch nix hier mal nen schönen wert zu posten


----------



## pagani-s (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

23107| pagani-s |Pentium G3258| 4800 MHz | 1,5V | Freezer 13 Pro | Asrock Z87M Pro4 | 8GB DDR3 2133 Mhz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 |link| 2 | 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nonamez78 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

79139|nonamez78 |i7 5930k| 4500 MHz | 1,25V | WaKü| ASUS Rampage V Extreme | 32GB DDR4 2400 Mhz CL 12-13-13|link|6|12

Edit:
Da ging auch noch mehr, FSB auf 103,5 Mhz:

81941 |nonamez78 |i7 5930k| 4600 MHz | 1,25V | WaKü| ASUS Rampage V Extreme | 32GB DDR4 2400 Mhz CL 12-13-13|link|6|12

Die CPU läuft auch mit 4,6 GHz bei einem FSB von 100 MHz, aber ohne messbare Vorteile. Über den FSB OC geht also noch was, aber das mochte ich zu 486/586er Zeiten schon nicht, weil jede Form von Bus/Karte/Device auch übertaktet wird.


----------



## pagani-s (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

_*Listenupdate !!!!*_
Weiter gehts


----------



## PitBull (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Update:

101278| PitBull | Intel 5960x | 4500 MHz | 1,208v | Wakü | Asus X99-Deluxe | 16GB DDR4 3200 @ 3200Mhz CL16-16-16-35 | Link | 8 | 16


----------



## pagani-s (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



PitBull schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> 101278| PitBull | Intel 5960x | 4500 MHz | 1,208v | Wakü | Asus X99-Deluxe | 16GB DDR4 3200 @ 3200Mhz CL16-16-16-35 | Link | 8 | 16



gratuliere zum 3. und 4. platz
was ist denn mit dem anderen board passiert ?

Listenupdate

weiter gehts


----------



## PitBull (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Das Deluxe war in RMA und das A ist nur Übergangsboard gewesen


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

| 112524 | Softy | Intel Core i7-5960X | 5000 MHz | 1,500 V | Wakü | Asrock X99X Fatal1ty Killer/3.1 | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-35 | Link | 8 | 16




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (5. März 2016)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



Softy schrieb:


> | 112524 | Softy | Intel Core i7-5960X | 5000 MHz | 1,500 V | Wakü | Asrock X99X Fatal1ty Killer/3.1 | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-35 | Link | 8 | 16
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch zum 3.Platz

Listenupdate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hanrot (11. März 2016)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

62337| hanrot | i7 6700k | 5112mhz | 1,504v | tundra TD02 slim | MSI Z170 Gamning M5 | DDR4 16GB@3000mhz CL 15-15-15-35 | Link | 4 | 8


----------



## pagani-s (11. März 2016)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Listenupdate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

weiter gehts...
Na kommt schon. Jedes korrekt gepostete Ergebnis kommt on die Liste., egal wie gut oder schlecht.


----------



## pagani-s (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

30804 | pagani-s |Core i3 6100| 4500 MHz | 1,45V | Scythe Mine 2 Triplefan | Gigabyte Z170 HD3P | 16GB DDR4 3200 @  2927Mhz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 |link| 2 | 4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich mal wieder...D
*
Listenupdate*


----------



## pagani-s (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

update:

31584 | pagani-s |Core i3 6100| 4633 MHz | 1,55V | Scythe Mine 2 Triplefan | Gigabyte Z170 HD3P | 16GB DDR4 3200 @ 2332Mhz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | link | 2 | 4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Listenupdate*

der nächste bitte...................................................................................................................
..............................................................
................................................................................


----------



## pagani-s (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

15540 | pagani-s |Celeron N3150| 2083 MHz | 0,68V | Boxed | Gigabyte Brix MZBSWBP | 4GB DDR3 1600 Mhz CL 11-11-11-28 CR2 |link| 4 | 4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**


Listenupdate
der nächste bitte


----------



## panos7 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

64880 | panos7 |Xeon W 3690| 4122 MHz | 1,248V | Raijintek Triton 280 | Gigabyte X58 Extreme UD7 | 12GB DDR3 1866 Mhz CL  9-9-9-24-2T |  LINK  | 6 | 12


----------



## pagani-s (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

*Listenupdate*

weiter gehts
Kommt traut euch


----------



## pagani-s (25. August 2016)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

gut muss ich eben wieder selber rann
70258 | pagani-s |Core i7 6800k| 4000 MHz | 1,23V | Scythe Mine 2 Triplefan | ASRock Fatal1ty X99X Killer | 16GB DDR4 3200 Mhz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | link | 6 | 12



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bevor ichs vergesse.
Liste ist wieder up to date.

Der nächste bitte


----------



## pagani-s (28. August 2016)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

update:
73778 | pagani-s |Core i7 6800k| 4200 MHz | 1,338V | Scythe Mine 2 Triplefan | ASRock Fatal1ty X99X Killer | 16GB DDR4 3200 Mhz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | link | 6 | 12



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Listenupdate


----------



## pagani-s (9. September 2016)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

ich mal wieder 
update:
77288 | pagani-s |Core i7 6800k| 4400 MHz | 1,44V | Scythe Mine 2 Triplefan | ASRock Fatal1ty X99X Killer | 16GB DDR4 3200 Mhz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | link | 6 | 12



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Listenupdate

der nächste bitte
(nicht immer die selben)


----------



## pagani-s (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

wieder ich. komme mir hier so alleingelassen vor 
44279 | pagani-s |Fx8350| 5000 MHz | 1,65V | Arctik Freezer A30 | ASRock 970 Extreme 3 2.0 | 8GB DDR3 1333 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | link | 4 | 8



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Listenupdate *



liest das hier überhaupt noch jemand?


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Solch eine Hartnäckigkeit sollte belohnt werden ...
56773 | SuddenDeathStgt |i7 3770K| 4500 MHz | 1,201 VCore| Noctua NH-D14 | Gigabyte Z77X UD3H | DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 CR1 |Link  | 4 | 8




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EinDodo (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

damit du nicht so alleine bist XD
70203 |EinDodo |Intel I7 6800k | 4000MHz | 1,3v | Silent Loop 280 | AsRock Taichi x99 | 64GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 15-17-17-35-2T | LINK | 6 | 12

(p.s. wen du mehr action in einem bench thread haben magst. wie wäre es mit dem aida64 ram bench´s?
dual vs. quad und MHz vz Latenz  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hawky1980 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Seit 2013 ungeschlagen , und der FX lebt immer noch. 

49066| Hawky1980 |AMD FX 8350  | 5518 MHz | 1,620v | CORSAIR  H110 | ASUS M5A99X EVO R2.0 | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 11-13-14-32-2T | Link | 4 | 8


----------



## pagani-s (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



EinDodo schrieb:


> damit du nicht so alleine bist XD
> 70203 |EinDodo |Intel I7 6800k | 4000MHz | 1,3v | Silent Loop 280 | AsRock Taichi x99 | 64GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 15-17-17-35-2T | LINK | 6 | 12
> 
> (p.s. wen du mehr action in einem bench thread haben magst. wie wäre es mit dem aida64 ram bench´s?
> ...


ram durchsatz hatte meiner um die 73gb und mit meinem i3 6100 waren es um die 48gb  im dualchannel.



Erstmal freue ich mich das sich doch noch ein paar erbarmt haben meine Liste hier nicht aussterben zu lassen Danke dafür und ich hoffe da kommen noch mehr.

Glückwunsch an Hawky1980, der seinen 2013 aufgestellten Rekord mit seinem Fx8350 doch nochmal brechen konnte und nun im Post 1 in der Rangliste der besten Werte der LKste wieder 3 mal den 1.Platz belegt obwohl es in der Gesamtliste leider nur für Platz 50 gereicht hat. Krasse Leistung  freue mich schon auf deinen wert mit nem Zen AMD.

Tja Hätte ich ne Intel / AMD Liste würden die ersten 3 Plätze bei AMD nur von Hawky1980 belegt werden und der 4. meine Weinigkeit
 + ganz viele in den unteren Plätzen

genug 

_*Listenupdate     *_ die nächsten beiträge können kommen



Weiter geht's
Weiter geht's
Weiter geht's
Weiter geht's
Weiter geht's
Weiter geht's
Weiter geht's
Weiter geht's
Weiter geht's
Weiter geht's
Weiter geht's


----------



## pagani-s (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

So demnächst möchte ich hier neue Werte mit i7 7700k und 6950x und neue amd zen cpus sehn.
traut euch ruhig.


----------



## Coregamer97 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

77753 | Coregamer97 | Xeon E5-1660 | 4500mhz | 1,392v | Corsair H110 | ASUS P9X79 WS | DDR3 2400@2400mhz CL 10-12-12-32 | Link  | 6 | 12


----------



## pagani-s (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Listenupdate


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Der bringt auch nicht mehr, also im Queen-Test.

54964 | Blechdesigner |Core i7 7700k| 4500 MHz | 1,17V | Wakü | Asus Strix Z270G | 16GB DDR4 3200 Mhz CL  15-15-15-35 CR2 | link | 4 | 8




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Solch eine Hartnäckigkeit sollte belohnt werden ...


*Update* & für den TE mal wieder was zum Ergänzen ....

*61164* | SuddenDeathStgt |i7 3770K| 4838 MHz | ~1,344 VCore| Noctua NH-D14 | Gigabyte Z77X UD3H | DDR3 ~1650, CL10-10-10-25 CR2 |Link  | 4 | 8



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Listenupdate und Trotz Wartungsarbeiten können gern neue werte gepostet werden

hier die werte, bei denen der link nicht mehr funktioniert.

34402 Punkte / Mastermaisi777 / Q6600(G0)@4045 Mhz/ 1,52v / Noctua NH-U12P / Gigabyte P35-DS3 / OCZ DDR2 1066 @ 1080Mhz @5-5-5-15 PL6 / Link
52529| Schrotti | i7 860 @ 4423MHz | 1,384V | Wakü | Asus P7P55D-Deluxe | DDR3 2000@2106MHz CL 8-8-8-24 |Link
37143 Punkte | default loser | Phenom II x6 1090t @ 3847 MHz | 1,368 V | Alpenföhn Groß Glockner | Asus M4A89TD Pro | DDR3 1600 @ 1710 MHz CL 6-8-6-24 | LINK


----------



## pagani-s (4. März 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

auch wenn hier ein paar ryzen meinen topwert etwas nach unten schieben würden, wäre es schön mal hier paar werte in die liste aufnehmen zu können.


----------



## panos7 (21. März 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Update

71385| panos7 | Xeon W3690 @ 4521MHz | 1,392V | Raijintek Triton 280 | Gigabyte X58 Extreme UD7 | DDR3 1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Link |6|12


----------



## pagani-s (22. März 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



panos7 schrieb:


> Update
> 
> 71385| panos7 | Xeon W3690 @ 4521MHz | 1,392V | Raijintek Triton 280 | Gigabyte X58 Extreme UD7 | DDR3 1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Link |6|12



nicht schlecht für so eine nicht mehr so junge cpu 

*Listenupdate*


----------



## biohaufen (22. März 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

So, ich habe es auch mal versucht, mit etwas tweaken und mehr Takt geht sicherlich noch mehr! 

85242 | biohaufen | Ryzen 7 1700 | 3800 MHz | 1,22V | Wakü | Asus Crosshair VI Hero | 16GB DDR4 2666  CL  16-17-17-36 CR1 | Link  | 8 | 16


----------



## pagani-s (23. März 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

hi biohaufen und gratuliere zum 8. platz in der gesamtliste und zum 1.platz in der 1. liste für höchste punktzahl bei amd cpus
solange Hawky1980 sich keinen ryzen holt und den fx beerbt wirst du da ne weile bleiben denke ich. bislang war Hawky in 3 sachen auf platz 1.
1.platz höchster takt
1. platz höchster takt bei amd cpus und 1. platz höchste punktzahl bei amd cpus, der nun an dich geht.  


so weiter gehts

Listenupdate


----------



## biohaufen (24. März 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Sorry, das ich schon wieder am Start bin, aber ich wollte mich einfach die Liste hochkämpfen. Also gibt es einmal Ryzen mit 4,1GHz. 

92576 | biohaufen | Ryzen 7 1700 | 4107 MHz | 1,44V | Wakü | Asus Crosshair VI Hero | 16GB DDR4 2900  CL  16-16-16-35 CR1 | Link  | 8 | 16


----------



## pagani-s (24. März 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



biohaufen schrieb:


> Sorry, das ich schon wieder am Start bin, aber ich wollte mich einfach die Liste hochkämpfen. Also gibt es einmal Ryzen mit 4,1GHz.
> 
> 92576 | biohaufen | Ryzen 7 1700 | 4107 MHz | 1,44V | Wakü | Asus Crosshair VI Hero | 16GB DDR4 2900  CL  16-16-16-35 CR1 | Link  | 8 | 16



das ist nicht schlimm, updates sind schnell gemacht.
glückwunsch zu platz 5 und bisher den wieder den stärksten amd wert in der liste.

mich persönlich würde bei deinem system mal interessieren was für eine wakü du nutzt und wie die temperaturen bei 4,1ghz so sind.

bevor ichs vergesse

Listenupdate


----------



## biohaufen (27. März 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Als Wasserkühlung nutze ich einen Custom Loop mit 2x 240er Radiatoren und einem Heatkiller IV Pro. (die Pumpe ist eine Aquastream XT)
Bei knapp 900RPM Lüftergeschwindigkeit wird die CPU etwa 57°C warm bei 4,1 GHz. (die Wassertemp pendelt sich bei 37°C ein; Zimmertemp ist etwa 24-25°C )
Allerdings bekomme ich sie bei dem Takt nicht stabil, da ist meine Grenze bei 4GHz. (zumindest bei maximal 1,44V)
Wenn ich bei 3,9 GHz bleibe, dann ist sie sogar konsequent immer unter 50°C kühl.


----------



## pagani-s (27. März 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



biohaufen schrieb:


> Als Wasserkühlung nutze ich einen Custom Loop mit 2x 240er Radiatoren und einem Heatkiller IV Pro. (die Pumpe ist eine Aquastream XT)
> Bei knapp 900RPM Lüftergeschwindigkeit wird die CPU etwa 57°C warm bei 4,1 GHz. (die Wassertemp pendelt sich bei 37°C ein; Zimmertemp ist etwa 24-25°C )
> Allerdings bekomme ich sie bei dem Takt nicht stabil, da ist meine Grenze bei 4GHz. (zumindest bei maximal 1,44V)
> Wenn ich bei 3,9 GHz bleibe, dann ist sie sogar konsequent immer unter 50°C kühl.


Das ist ja schon ne etwas größere Wasserkühlung.  Die ryzen sind zwar interessant aber echt keine Taktwunder wie die fx.wenn ich den i7 nicht hätte wäre der r7 1700 auch etwas für mich gewesen. Mein i7 ist auch kein taktwunder.  Bei 4.4ghz ist ende.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Amon (11. April 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Ich mach dann auch mal mit. Müssen mehr Ryzense rein hier. 

88028 | Amon | Ryzen 7 1700X | 3600 MHz | 1,15V | Thermalright Macho X2 | Gigabyte GA AB350 Gaming 3 | 16GB DDR4 2400 CL 15-15-15-39 CR1 | Link | 8 | 16 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardbase87 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Ryzen  

90508 | hardbase87 | Ryzen 7 1700 | 3900 MHz | 1,44V | Scythe Mugen 4 | Gigabyte GA AX370 Gaming K7 | 16GB DDR4 3200 CL 14-14-14-34 CR1 | Link | 8 | 16


----------



## pagani-s (17. April 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Hat ein paar Tage gedauert aber nun heißt es wieder  Listenupdate erledigt !!!
Nebenbei habe ich von unten aus so weit es mir möglich war alle Ergebnisse wieder mit einem Link versehn nachdem ich sie einzeln von Platz 128 bis 30 rausgesucht habe.
Der Rest wird beim nächsten Mal nachbearbeitet.
Es wäre schön wenn alle die aufgelistet wurden, weil ihre Links nicht mehr funktioniert haben diese irgendwie nochmal zu aktualieseren.


So und nun viel Spaß beim Aida64 Cpu-Queen benchen


----------



## synergon (20. April 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

105407 | sYn | i76900k | 4707 MHz | 1,40V | Wakü liquid freezer 240 | MSI Godlike Carbon x99 | 16GB DDR4 3200 CL 15-15-15-35 CR2  | 8 | 16


----------



## pagani-s (29. April 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



synergon schrieb:


> 105407 | sYn | i76900k | 4707 MHz | 1,40V | Wakü liquid freezer 240 | MSI Godlike Carbon x99 | 16GB DDR4 3200 CL 15-15-15-35 CR2  | 8 | 16



sehr schönes ergebnis
aber nicht ganz nach beispiel gepostet.
bitte nächstes mal so
105407 | sYn | i76900k | 4707 MHz | 1,40V | Wakü liquid freezer 240 | MSI Godlike Carbon x99 | 16GB DDR4 3200 CL 15-15-15-35 CR2 | Link| 8 | 16


----------



## synergon (30. April 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

alles klar sorry

105407 | sYn | i76900k | 4707 MHz | 1,40V | Wakü liquid freezer 240 | MSI Godlike Carbon x99 | 16GB DDR4 3200 CL 15-15-15-35 CR2 |Link | 8 | 16


----------



## synergon (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

platz 129


----------



## pagani-s (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



synergon schrieb:


> platz 129



hab noch nicht aktualisiert

edit : so nun ist es aktualisiert
Glückwunsch zu Platz 4


_*Listenupdate *_
weiter gehts


----------



## pagani-s (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

24314 | pagani-s | i3 2120 | 3466mhz | 1,12v |Boxed |Asus P8H61-M LE/USB3| DDR3 1333@1120mhz CL9-9-9-24 | Link | 2 | 4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stroud23 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Hallo, ich bin neu hier. Leider steht es mir nicht frei, gewisse Forum Werkzeuge zu benutzen.
Werde es so bald wie möglich editieren.

Gleich mal zusätzlich eine Frage 

Mein Arbeitsspeicher ist etwas alt mit nur 2133Mhz als Standard. 
Habe ihn etwas hoch-getaktet  auf 2266.
Würde die Bench etwas besser ausfallen, wenn ich mir welche hole mit 3200MHz ?


Meine Daten:



Spoiler



Thermaltake Core V71 Power Cover Edition 
ASUS Maximus IX Code
Intel Core i7 7700k
Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 
Palit GeForce GTX 1070 Gamerock + G-Panel, 8GB GDDR5
Kingston HyperX Fury schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR4-2133, CL14-14-14 
BE QUIET! Pure Power 9 700W ATX 2.4 CM
Crucial MX300 525GB, SATA 
Windows 10 Professional (x64)



Ich habe hier einen Screen von Queen-Test in AIDA64


----------



## pagani-s (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Falls es ein paar Punkte mehr geben sollte wird es nicht lohnenswert sein bei dem 7700k bringt der höhere Speichertakt eher in Spielen etwas.


----------



## Stroud23 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



pagani-s schrieb:


> Falls es ein paar Punkte mehr geben sollte wird es nicht lohnenswert sein bei dem 7700k bringt der höhere Speichertakt eher in Spielen etwas.




Danke


----------



## JackTheHero (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

i7 7700K @Stock (4.4/4.5 Ghz) | 32 GB DDR4-3000 CL15-17-17-35 1T

*AIDA Extreme v5.90.4200*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



53891 | JackTheHero | i7 7700K | 4400mhz | 1.274 Volt | Be Quiet Pure Rock | Asus Prime Z270-P | DDR4 3000 CL 15-17-17-35 | link | 4 | 8


----------



## pagani-s (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



JackTheHero schrieb:


> i7 7700K @Stock (4.4/4.5 Ghz) | 32 GB DDR4-3000 CL15-17-17-35 1T
> 
> *AIDA Extreme v5.90.4200*
> 
> ...



bitte noch wie im startpost editieren damit es in die liste aufgenommen werden kann.


----------



## theM4ker (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

90170 | theM4ker | Ryzen 7 @ 3892MHz | 1,373V | Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B | ASUS Prime X370-Pro | DDR4 2999MHz CL 16-17-17-35 | Link | 8 | 6


----------



## Stroud23 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

i7 7700K @5000GHz  | 16 GB DDR4-2265 CL14-14-14-35 CR 2

*AIDA Extreme v5.90.4200*


61082 | Stroud23 | i7 7700K | 5000Mhz | ARCTIC Liquid Freezer 240 | Asus Maximus IX Code | DDR4 2265 CL 14-14-14-35 | Link  | 4 | 8


----------



## JackTheHero (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



Stroud23 schrieb:


> Mein Arbeitsspeicher ist etwas alt mit nur 2133Mhz als Standard.
> Habe ihn etwas hoch-getaktet  auf 2266.
> Würde die Bench etwas besser ausfallen, wenn ich mir welche hole mit 3200MHz ?



Ich würde auf jedenfalls schnelleren RAM nehmen, du limitierst die CPU doch total bei 5 GHz. Was erreichst du bei Cinebench?


----------



## Stroud23 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



JackTheHero schrieb:


> Ich würde auf jedenfalls schnelleren RAM nehmen, du limitierst die CPU doch total bei 5 GHz. Was erreichst du bei Cinebench?



Danke für den Hinweis! 

Ich hatte noch keine Cinebench gemacht. Werde es aber gleich mal machen und es unter Edit stellen.

Das mit der Limitierung der CPU wusste ich nicht und kommt für mich sehr hilfreich rüber. 
Hatte mich noch nicht so richtig mit Rams auseinandergesetzt. 
Weiß nicht so, auf was man da genauer schauen soll. 16 GB hoffe ich reicht aus. 

Jedenfalls hatte ich mir gestern bereits neue Rams bestellt. Hoffe die sind besser geeignet. Sind aber keine 4266er, da mir zu teuer im Moment. Habe mir 3200er bestellt. 

...nämlich diese hier > 16GB (2x8GB) Corsair Vengeance LPX Black DDR4-3200 RAM CL16 (16-18-18-35)

Hoffe die sind geeigneter als meine alten. Werde aber meine CPU später dann auf 4,8GHz betreiben, denn köpfen will ich wegen Garantieverlust im Moment noch nicht.

*EDIT:*

Habe unter Cinebench: (habe es installiert aber nix verändert im Programm falls es das gibt wegen Auflösung oder so)

*OpenGL*: 166,52 FPS
*CPU*: 1079cb

Habe die CPU allerdings bei 4.9GHz laufen.

hier ein Screen



Spoiler



https://picload.org/image/riaigdda/2.jpg


----------



## JackTheHero (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Ich würde meinen auch nur köpfen alleine wegen den Temperaturen die dann niedriger sind. Und das Köpfen mit dem Tool vom der8auer ist wirklich einfach. Ich hab selber auch 32 GB 3000er RAM von Corsair, die laufen auch auf 4 Bänken damit. Machst du also nichts verkehrt mit dem RAM. Zumal ich gelesen hab, dass die 3200er wohl oftmals Samsung Chips drunter haben die sich auch besser takten lassen. Ich hab nur Hynix und da bekomme ich mit Ach und krach 3200 hin aber mit sehr hohen Timings und einer Command Rate von 2T. Daher lasse ich ihn auf 3000 laufen. 

Mainboard hab ich Asus Prime Z270-P


----------



## JackTheHero (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Deiner ist nicht geköpft?? Bei 5 Ghz?? Wie heiß wird der denn?


----------



## Stroud23 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

So grad mal um die 80-85 Grade. Nur bei 5 GHz erwies sich dann später, dass da es noch nicht ganz stabil lief.
Mit IntelBurnTestV2 lief der Test damit durch und auch mit Furmark (Da ist auch ein CPU Burner Test mit drinnen).

Aber bei GTV V, schmierte es aber gleich nach 5-10 Sek nach dem Start ab.
Hab aber da nicht viel herum getan danach bei 5 GHz.
Deshalb läuft er seitdem her bei 4,9 GHz stabil. 

Habe im BIOS bei Spannungs Mode -> Adaptive Mode gewählt und
der Punkt unterhalb bei Turbo > 1.345 Volt und
Offset Voltage > 0.045

So bekomme ich bei Voller Last 1.296v und im Idle 0.065v


----------



## JackTheHero (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Hast du eine Wasserkühlung?


----------



## Stroud23 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Die ARCTIC Liquid Freezer 240 habe ich. Werde mir aber demnächst eine größere AIO kaufen 360er


----------



## synergon (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

die 240er arctric  is so top hab meinen 6900k @4,5ghz in spielen unter 50grad, glaub nicht das andere aio s da besser sind


----------



## Stroud23 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Jo die  Artic is schon Top

Werde mir wenn dann ohnehin die 360er von Artic wieder holen. Meine (noch) 240er von Artic  kühlte meine vorige CPU (damals noch 6600k)  in Spielen auch unter 50 Grad (obwohl +600 MHz OC). Mit dem 7700k jetzt bei 4,9Ghz in  Spielen so knapp an die 65-70 Grad. Hab übrigens  Noctua Lüfter aufm Radiator. Natürlich auch wie gehabt Push/Pull Betrieb.

Da würde mir die größere AIO von Artic bestimmt noch 3-5 Grad bessere Temps bringen. Vielleicht später mal wenn geköpft, dann unter 60 Grad (in Spielen gemeint).


----------



## pagani-s (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

61082 | Stroud23 | i7 7700K | 5000Mhz | ARCTIC Liquid Freezer 240 | Asus Maximus IX Code | DDR4 2265 CL 14-14-14-35 | Link | 4 | 8

53891 | JackTheHero | i7 7700K | 4400mhz | Be Quiet Pure Rock | Asus Prime Z270-P | DDR4 3000 CL 15-17-17-35 | link | 4 | 8

bitte noch die vcore eintragen wie im beispiel


----------



## JackTheHero (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Die ist bei mir ja nicht fest eingestellt. Ist eben die Standard vcore? Was sind das 1.2x


----------



## pagani-s (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



JackTheHero schrieb:


> Die ist bei mir ja nicht fest eingestellt. Ist eben die Standard vcore? Was sind das 1.2x



die kann man ja mit cpu-z auslesen oder mit dem cpuid von aida64

hier mal nen kleiner i5
30791 | pagani-s | i5 2320 | 3247mhz | 1,2v |Boxed |Asus P8H61-M LE/USB3| DDR3 1333@1117mhz CL9-9-9-24 | Link | 4 | 4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackTheHero (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Ok, das werden dann 1.274 Volt sein unter Last. Grade mal den CPU-Z Stresstest gestartet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habs im ursprünglichen Post nachgetragen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

^^Core Temp zeigt dir aber nur die VID und nicht die anliegende Spannung an, das macht dann auch wiederum CPU-Z.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

...................................................................................................................................


----------



## pagani-s (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Listenupdate 



alle neuen ergebnisse drinn bis auf das unvollständige hier
61082 | Stroud23 | i7 7700K | 5000Mhz | ARCTIC Liquid Freezer 240 | Asus Maximus IX Code | DDR4 2265 CL 14-14-14-35 | Link | 4 | 8
 hier fehlt mir aber noch die immer die spannung (vcore).


----------



## JackTheHero (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Dann mal noch 4.8 Ghz. ^^

58645 | JackTheHero | i7 7700K | 4800mhz | 1.312 V | Be Quiet Pure Rock | Asus Prime Z270-P | DDR4 3000 CL 15-17-17-35 | link | 4 | 8


----------



## JackTheHero (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Die Tabelle auf der Startseite ist allerdings für den Popo, weil da mit völlig verschiedenen Versionen gebencht wird. Als ob ein i7 860 4400MHz schneller wäre als ein 7700K 4.8 Ghz.


----------



## pagani-s (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



JackTheHero schrieb:


> Die Tabelle auf der Startseite ist allerdings für den Popo, weil da mit völlig verschiedenen Versionen gebencht wird. Als ob ein i7 860 4400MHz schneller wäre als ein 7700K 4.8 Ghz.



naja in diesen benchmark ging die leistung pro mhz bei intel bis haswell immer höher und ab skylake  wieder runter.  da skylake ne komplett andere architektur ist kommt der benchmark wohl nicht so gut mit klar.
die neuere architektur hat dann wohl woanders ihre stärken.
die amd fx verkacken hierbei völlig. selbst mit 5ghz. vorallem die erste bulldozergeneration.zb fx 8160 macht ca 36000punkte und ich hatte mit nem i5 750 auf 4,4ghz etwa soviel und der ist noch älter als der fx.
wenn man hier günstig gut punkten will hilft ein ryzen r7. das grundprinzip der liste war für mich zu vergleichen wie die unterschiedlichsten cpus hier abschneiden.


so spass beiseite:   Listenupdate 2.0 für heute


----------



## JackTheHero (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Man kann die Ergebnisse aber nicht vergleichen, das sagt selbst AIDA. Aktuell ist V 5.9 und in der Tabelle stehen eben Ergebnisse mit V 2.x. Da liegen Welten zwischen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In die Tabelle müssten noch Unterscheidungen mit welcher Version getestet wurde.


----------



## pagani-s (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



JackTheHero schrieb:


> Man kann die Ergebnisse aber nicht vergleichen, das sagt selbst AIDA. Aktuell ist V 5.9 und in der Tabelle stehen eben Ergebnisse mit V 2.x. Da liegen Welten zwischen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja die liste ist von 2010
und meiner erfahrung nach weichen die ergebnisse zb mit der selben cpu in verschiedenen aida64 versionen nur minimal voneinander ab.


----------



## AMD-FXler (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Ich schmeiß mal meinen Ryzen mit in den Topf

93157 | AMD-FXler | Ryzen7 1800x | 4000Mhz |  1,325v | custom water | Asus Crosshair VI Hero | DDR4 2933 CL 16-17-17-35 CR1 | Link | 8 | 16


----------



## pagani-s (6. August 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

93157 | AMD-FXler | Ryzen7 1800x | 4000Mhz |  1,325v | custom water | Asus Crosshair VI Hero | DDR4 2933 CL 16-17-17-35 CR1 | Link | 8 | 16


super wert.
es hat nun leider etwas gedauert aber ich habs nun geschafft wieder ein listenupdate zu verkünden. 

gratuliere nun auch zum 6. Platz in der gesamtliste und den 1.platz für amd cpus 

mal gespannt wann der erste Threatripper kommt


----------



## biohaufen (26. August 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

95785 | biohaufen | Ryzen 7 1700 | 4110 MHz | 1,46V | Wakü | Asus Crosshair VI Hero | 16GB DDR4 3015 CL 14-15-15-34 CR1 | Link | 8 | 16

​


----------



## pagani-s (7. September 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



biohaufen schrieb:


> 95785 | biohaufen | Ryzen 7 1700 | 4110 MHz | 1,46V | Wakü | Asus Crosshair VI Hero | 16GB DDR4 3015 CL 14-15-15-34 CR1 | Link | 8 | 16
> 
> ​



ich war etwas im urlau aber nun gabs wieder ein listenupdate und glückwunsch zum 1.platz mit Punktzahl für amd cpus.


weiter gehts


----------



## pagani-s (17. September 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

konkret ein kleines update

78688 | pagani-s |Core i7 6800k| 4485MHz | 1,5V | Scythe Mine 2 Triplefan | ASRock Fatal1ty X99X Killer | 32GB DDR4 3058 Mhz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Link | 6 | 12



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Listenupdate noch gleich dazu  

nen threadripper fehllt noch


----------



## gaussmath (18. September 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



pagani-s schrieb:


> nen threadripper fehllt noch



Kommt, spätestens nächstes WE. Wenn man die 200k knacken könnte, das wäre schon was...


----------



## gaussmath (18. September 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

146699| gaussmath | AMD Threadripper X1950 @ 4.175GHz | ASUS ROG ZENITH EXTREME | 32GB G.SKILL TridentZ 3200CL15@3200 CL15-15-15-35-54 1T | Link | 16 | 32




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 200k Punkte waren völlig utopisch, da der Benchmark nicht so gut skaliert mit den Kernen.

Edit: Bin noch auf rund 148k gekommen mit Optimierungen. Hab keine Lust, den Screenshot nochmal zu aktualisieren. Aber reicht ja auch so...


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. September 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

@ Default unter Win7

61929 | Blechdesigner | Ryzen 5 1600 | 3400 MHz | 1,200 V | AMD Wraith Spire | MSI B350 Tomahawk | DDR4-3200 MHz CL 16-15-15-35 CR1 | Link | 6 | 12




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

@ 3,8GHz unter Win7

68964 | Blechdesigner | Ryzen 5 1600 | 3800 MHz | 1,256 V | AMD Wraith Spire | MSI B350 Tomahawk | DDR4-3200 MHz CL 16-15-15-35 CR1 | Link | 6 | 12




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (19. September 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



gaussmath schrieb:


> 146699| gaussmath | AMD Threadripper X1950 @ 4.175GHz | ASUS ROG ZENITH EXTREME | 32GB G.SKILL TridentZ 3200CL15@3200 CL15-15-15-35-54 1T | Link | 16 | 32
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jo glückwunsch das reicht für platz 1 in der gesamtliste und platz1 für amd cpus
es wird nun leider n weilchen dauern alle 132 plätze nach unten zu packen.

könntest du bitte noch die vcore im post editieren so wie im beispiel?

Bsp: 44295 | pagani-s | i7 920 | 3783mhz | 1,376v | Scythe Mugen2 | Asrock x58 Extreme | DDR3 1600@1440mhz CL 7-8-7-20 | Link | 4 | 8



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> @ Default unter Win7
> 
> 61929 | Blechdesigner | Ryzen 5 1600 | 3400 MHz | 1,200 V | AMD Wraith Spire | MSI B350 Tomahawk | DDR4-3200 MHz CL 16-15-15-35 CR1 | Link | 6 | 12
> 
> ...


 

netter wert für die vcore aber ich habe das gefühl da kommt nochwas oder?


----------



## gaussmath (19. September 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

146699| gaussmath | AMD Threadripper X1950 | 4175Mhz | 1.46V | Enermax TR4 360 | ASUS ROG ZENITH EXTREME | DDR4-3200Mhz 15-15-15-35-54 1T | Link | 16 | 32


----------



## pagani-s (20. September 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Listenupdate . 
AMD führt die Liste an .
Glückwunsch an gaussmath für den 1.Platz.
weiter gehts


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. September 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



pagani-s schrieb:


> netter wert für die vcore aber ich habe das gefühl da kommt nochwas oder?


Ja schon, aber ab den 3,8GHz will der Kleine Saft haben...

Update

72734 | Blechdesigner | Ryzen 5 1600 | 4000 MHz | 1,344 V | TR AXP-100 Muscle | MSI B350 Tomahawk | DDR4-3200 MHz CL 16-15-15-35 CR1 | Link | 6 | 12




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (25. September 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Listenupdate .


----------



## blu-skye (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Moin!

127684 | blu-skye | i7-6950X | 4500MHz | 1.36V | Wakü | Asus Rampage  Ed.10 | DDR4 3400 14-15-15-33-T1 | Link | 10 | 20





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## pagani-s (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



blu-skye schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 127684 | blu-skye | i7-6950X | 4500MHz | 1.36V | Wakü | Asus Rampage  Ed.10 | DDR4 3400 14-15-15-33-T1 | Link | 10 | 20
> 
> ...



nice 

wäre dann platz 3. aktualisiere demnächst.


----------



## pagani-s (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Listenupdate

Es kann weiter gehn......

Es gab noch keinen AMD epic  und core i9.

Los Leute traut euch
 edit: traut euch


----------



## pagani-s (3. März 2018)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

88148 | pagani-s |R7 1800x | 3800mhz | 1,375v | Corsair h80 | Asrock B350 Pro4 | DDR4 2400mhz CL 16-16-16-39| Link | 8| 16



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mehr geht nicht.....leider

update; ryzenmaster sei dank
96982 | pagani-s |R7 1800x | 4200mhz | 1,43125v | Corsair h80 | Asrock B350 Pro4 | DDR4 2400mhz CL 16-16-16-39|Link | 8| 16



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


update 2
99717 | pagani-s |R7 1800x | 4300mhz | 1,5125v | Corsair h80 | Asrock B350 Pro4 | DDR4 2400mhz CL 16-16-16-39| Link | 8| 16



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Listenupdate


----------



## divinum83 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Was kann der alte Sockel 1366...???
Der Opa kann ja was 

107170 | Divinum83 | 2 x Xeon X5660 | 4166MHz | 1.294 | Enermax Liqmax 120s | EVGA SR-2 | DDR3 1448 CL 9-9-9-24 | 12|24 | Link


----------



## pagani-s (7. März 2018)

*AW: Rangliste fÃ¼r AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



divinum83 schrieb:


> Was kann der alte Sockel 1366...???
> Der Opa kann ja was
> 
> 105010 | Divinum83 | 2 x Xeon X5660 | 4066MHz | 1.294 | Enermax Liqmax 120s | EVGA SR-2 | DDR3 1333 @ 1771 @ 11.11.11.28 | 12/24 | LINK KLICK



sehr schöner wert. wenn du den noch eben wie im beispiel editieren könntest kommt er bald in die liste


----------



## divinum83 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Rangliste fÃ¼r AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



pagani-s schrieb:


> sehr schöner wert. wenn du den noch eben wie im beispiel editieren könntest kommt er bald in die liste



habs gemacht


----------



## pagani-s (9. März 2018)

*AW: Rangliste fÃ¼r AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



divinum83 schrieb:


> habs gemacht



nich ganz. so wäre es fast 100%ig. ich übernehme das jetz mal trotzdem.
107170 | Divinum83 | 2 x Xeon X5660 | 4166MHz | 1.294 | Enermax Liqmax 120s | EVGA SR-2 | DDR3 1448 CL 9-9-9-24 |   Link | 12| 24
100%ig wäre es mit zb 
107170 | Divinum83 | 2 x Xeon X5660 | 4166MHz | 1.294 | Enermax Liqmax 120s | EVGA SR-2 | DDR3 1600 @1448 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 |   Link | 12| 24
oder 
107170 | Divinum83 | 2 x Xeon X5660 | 4166MHz | 1.294 | Enermax Liqmax 120s | EVGA SR-2 | DDR3 1333 @1448MHz CL 9-9-9-24 |   Link | 12| 24
Trotzdem danke fürs mitmachen und glückwunsch zu platz 6 in der liste

Listenupdate. 

Die Nächsten dürfen rann


----------



## AMD-FXler (1. April 2018)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Mein Ryzen mit der neuen Version von Aida64. 

92912 | AMD-FXler | Ryzen7 1800x | 4000Mhz | 1,325v | Custom Water | Asus Crosshair VI Hero | DDR4 3466 CL 16-17-17-35 CR1 |Link| 8 | 16


----------



## pagani-s (2. April 2018)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



AMD-FXler schrieb:


> Mein Ryzen mit der neuen Version von Aida64.
> 
> 92912 | AMD-FXler | Ryzen7 1800x | 4000Mhz | 1,325v | Custom Water | Asus Crosshair VI Hero | DDR4 3466 CL 16-17-17-35 CR1 |Link| 8 | 16



danke fürs mitmachen aber du hast schon einen höheren wert in der liste


----------



## AMD-FXler (2. April 2018)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Hallo Pagani

Ach, ich dachte, es gibt für die neue Aida Version eine neue Liste xD
Danke für die Info!

Bezüglich des geringeren Wertes. Ich verwende derzeit Single Ranked Ram .
Da kann man schön sehen, dass Dual Ranked mit Ryzen sehr flott läuft.

Schöne Ostern noch!


----------



## pagani-s (18. April 2018)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

traut sich keiner mehr?
wenn man bei seinem system das mainboard oder die cpu nur getauscht hat kann das schon als neues system in die liste aufgenommen werden, da das den wert etwas mehr beienträchtigt als die neue aida64 version.

niemand mal mit ner 6ghz cpu?

hallo


----------



## pagani-s (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

13857 | pagani-s |Athlon 2 x2 240e | 3800mhz | 1,475v | Boxed | Gigabyte GA-MA74GMT-S2 | DDR3 1333@1088mhz CL 6-6-6-15 | Link |2 | 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

9385 | BautznerSnef | E2-3800 | 1297,6 MHz | 1,012V | stock | Packard Bell Easynote TE69KB | DDR3 SDRAM 1600 @ 798,6 MHz CL 11-11-12-28 | Link | 4 | 4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Listenupdate

so weiter gehts


----------



## pagani-s (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

so hier mal was mit leistung
58630 | pagani-s |i7 6700 | 4800mhz | 1,5v | AC Freezer 13 Pro | Gigabyte Z170HD3P | DDR4 2400@2261mhz CL 16-16-16-39 CR2 | Link |4 | 8



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crush4r (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Dann mach ich auch mal mit:

88061 | Crush4r | Ryzen 7 1700 | 3791,6mhz | 1,275v | Thermalright Macho X2 | Gigabyte Aorus X370 Gaming 5 | DDR4 3200 CL 14-14-14-34 1T | Link | 8 | 16


----------



## pagani-s (15. August 2018)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

update:

59830 | pagani-s |i7 6700 | 4900mhz | 1,57v | AC Freezer 13 Pro | Gigabyte Z170HD3P | DDR4 2400@2300mhz CL 16-16-16-39 CR2 | Link |4 | 8



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Endlich mal wieder Zeit für ein *Listenupdate* gehabt


----------



## pagani-s (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Bald kommt ein neues Spielzeug i7 8086k

Edit: schon da 12.10.2018
87544 | pagani-s |i7 8086k | 5200mhz | 1,25v | Noctua NHD15 SE Trifan | Asrock Z370 Taichi | DDR4 3200mhz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Link |6 | 12



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



update

89219 | pagani-s |i7 8086k | 5300mhz | 1,44v | Noctua NHD15 SE Trifan | Asrock Z370 Taichi | DDR4 3200mhz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Link |6 | 12



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



update 
90873 | pagani-s |i7 8086k | 5400mhz | 1,4v | Noctua NHD15 SE Trifan | Asrock Z370 Taichi | DDR4 3200mhz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Link |6 | 12



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Listenupdate !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


weiter gehts


----------



## FlasherBasher (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

149093 | FlasherBasher | i9 7980XE | 3,4 GHz | Stock/Variabel | Corsair H110i | Asus Rampage VI Extreme | DDR4 3200 CL16-16-16-36 | Link | 18 | 36​


----------



## pagani-s (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

update
kleinvieh macht auch mist
90904 | pagani-s |i7 8086k | 5400mhz | 1,4v | Noctua NHD15 SE Trifan | Asrock Z370 Taichi | DDR4 3200mhz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Link |6 | 12



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

157019 | gaussmath | TR 2950X | 4,5 GHz | 1,5125V | Enermax TR4 | Asus Zenith Extreme | DDR4 3200 CL14-14-14-30 | Link | 16 | 32


----------



## Darkearth27 (28. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

102081 | Darkearth27 | Ryzen 2700X | 4400MHz | 1,4750v | Alphacool Eisbear 240 | Asus Prime X470 Pro | DDR4 3466 CL14-15-14-28 | Link | 8 | 16


----------



## pagani-s (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*



Darkearth27 schrieb:


> 102081 | Darkearth27 | Ryzen 2700X | 4400MHz | 1,4750v | Alphacool Eisbear 240 | Asus Prime X470 Pro | DDR4 3466 CL14-15-14-28 | Link | 8 | 16



Nicht schlecht jetzt hast du den wert für den höchsten 8-kern Ryzen in der Liste um ca 3000 Punkte geschlagen das war bisher mein R7 1800 X mit 4,3ghz. Den besitze ich leider nicht mehr. Eine kleine Frage hätte ich noch ist dein R7 2700x Ryzen Master oder per BIOS übertaktet? Falls letzteres zutrifft freue ich mich schon auf die nächste Generation um zu sehen wie hoch die gehen.


----------



## Darkearth27 (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Moinsen.

Ich übertakte per Bios. Ich lasse beim OC nichts an Tools an meinen PC, außer zum Berechnen von möglichen Einstellungen. 

Hab sogar noch ein Wert mit 4.5 GHz macht aber "nur" etwas knappe 2000 Punkte mehr aus.

103910 | Darkearth27 | Ryzen 2700X | 4500MHz | 1,48350v | Alphacool Eisbear 240 | Asus Prime X470 Pro | DDR4 3466 CL14-15-14-28 | Link | 8 | 16


----------



## gaussmath (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

@Darkearth: Jetzt haben wir schon zwei Ryzens mit 4.5GHz...


----------



## Darkearth27 (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Ach du hast deinen kleinen auch auf 4.5 geprügelt? Hatte ich glatt überlesen. Die Werte sind für 8 Kerne mehr aber fast zu langsam  *hust*

Schade dass die nicht 1:1 skalieren, 200k Punkte wären das dann. Damit könnte man leben, fürs erste.


----------



## gaussmath (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Ich habe das Maximum noch gar nicht ausgelotet. Threadripper Dies werden stark selektiert.


----------



## pagani-s (1. November 2018)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Endlich wieder Listenupdate
Glückwunsch an 
gaussmath für den 1. und auch  den 3. Platz.

Edit: Glückwunsch auch an FlasherBasher für den 2.Platz
da geht nochwas oder?

weiter gehts


----------



## FlasherBasher (2. November 2018)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Ich nehme die Herausforderung an. "Mit dem Lederhandschuh ins Gesicht."

Seht ihr wozu ihr mich getrieben habt. Ihr macht noch ein OC Monster aus mir.  
Ich kitzel mal am ersten Platz. 


157878 | FlasherBasher | i9 7980XE | 3,6 GHz | 1,28v | BeQuiet Silent Loop 360 | Asus Rampage VI Extreme | DDR4 3200 CL16-16-16-36 | Link | 18 | 36​


----------



## gaussmath (2. November 2018)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

@FlasherBasher: Das konntest du nicht auf dir sitzen lassen.  Haste bestimmt gedacht: "Dem Gauss mit seinem ollen Threadripper zeig ich's. 2 Kerne mehr, das kann doch nicht wahr sein hier." Intel Power der Vergeltung incoming...  
Solltest deinen Nick umbenennen in ThreadripperBasher. 


Nur Spaß! Ich bereite aber bereits hier den Gegenschlag vor. Zieh' dich schon mal warm an...


----------



## pagani-s (2. November 2018)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

Listenupdate 
Glückwunsch  FlasherBasher für den 1.Platz


----------



## FlasherBasher (3. November 2018)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition Cpu Queen Ergebnisse*

"Danke meine Damen und Herren."

FlasherBasher versank im tosenden Applaus und ging erhobenen Hauptes von der Bühne, da er wusste das er noch ungefähr 1 GHz im Hinterstübchen versteckt hatte.
Das hinterhältige war, das er schon das Ergebnis wusste. Aber in seinen schlimmsten Träumen wachte er eines Morgens auf und schrie. 

"Dieser verdammte 32 Kerner!"


----------



## owned139 (16. November 2018)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

Wieso hat der 2700x mit 300 Mhz weniger Takt mehr Punkte?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (16. November 2018)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*



owned139 schrieb:


> Wieso hat der 2700x mit 300 Mhz weniger Takt mehr Punkte?



Weil Ryzen einfach manchmal stärker ist. Kaum zu glauben, ist aber so.


----------



## Blechdesigner (16. November 2018)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

Ist bei AMD der Cache nicht gleich Core-Takt? So wie es bei den alten Intel anno So1156/1155 war?

Bei meinem 7700K passiert nicht viel ob nun 4,5GHz oder 5GHz, Cache glaube war je @ 4,3. Latenzen beim RAM müssten auch auf DDR3 gebracht werden, ich glaube dem Bench ist der Durchsatz egal.


----------



## pagani-s (16. November 2018)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*



owned139 schrieb:


> Wieso hat der 2700x mit 300 Mhz weniger Takt mehr Punkte?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ist der wert mit 4700mhz getaktet oder turbotakt?
Basis-Takt: 3,6 GHz
Turbo-Takt alle Kerne (max.): 4,7 GHz
Turbo-Takt Single-Core (max.): 5,0 GHz

der turbotakt auch wenn er auf allen kernen ist macht etwas weniger punkte als wenn die kerne alle fest auf dem takt eingestellt sind


----------



## owned139 (16. November 2018)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*



pagani-s schrieb:


> ist der wert mit 4700mhz getaktet oder turbotakt?
> Basis-Takt: 3,6 GHz
> Turbo-Takt alle Kerne (max.): 4,7 GHz
> Turbo-Takt Single-Core (max.): 5,0 GHz
> ...



Turbo


----------



## pagani-s (17. November 2018)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

dann hast du ja deine antwort.
kommt von dir auch ein wert mit dieser auflistung
Bsp: 44295 | pagani-s | i7 920 | 3783mhz | 1,376v | Scythe Mugen2 | Asrock x58 Extreme | DDR3 1600@1440mhz CL 7-8-7-20 | Link | 4 | 8


----------



## Coregamer97 (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

88294 | Coregamer97 | Ryzen 7 1700 | 3800mhz | 1,392v | be quiet silent loop 280 | MSI X370 GAMING PRO CARBON  | DDR4 3200 CL 16-17-17-35 | Link  | 8 | 16


----------



## sebbolein (1. Januar 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

73617 | sebbolein |Intel i7 6800k | 4200MHz | 1,205V | Watercool HK 4.0 | Asus X99A/USB 3.1| 32GB DDR4-2800 MHz CL 14-14-14-32-1T | Link| 6 | 12


----------



## pagani-s (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

Frohes neues Jahr 2019 und viel Spaß beim Benchen.

Listenupdate

na keiner mit nem 9900k oder 9900x?


----------



## pagani-s (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

dann pack ich den ersten i9 eben rein
erster test. optimierungen folgen

107588 | pagani-s |i9 9900k | 5000mhz | 1,35v | Noctua NHD15 SE Trifan | Asrock Z370 Taichi | DDR4 3200mhz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Link |8 | 16



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

Noch mal was für die AMD 6Kerner

77988 | Blechdesigner |Ryzen 5 2600X | 4300MHz | 1,4v | Muggen5 PCGH Ed. | MSI B350 Tomahawk | DDR4 3200MHz CL 16-15-15-35 CR1 | Link |6 | 12


----------



## pagani-s (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

update 
111901 | pagani-s |i9 9900k | 5200mhz | 1,37v | Noctua NHD15 SE Trifan | Asrock Z370 Taichi | DDR4 3200mhz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Link |8 | 16



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stoffwechsel (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

prime95.jpg - hochgeladen am 21.02.2019 | ImageBanana

CPU - 7211 Mhz


----------



## pagani-s (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*



Stoffwechsel schrieb:


> prime95.jpg - hochgeladen am 21.02.2019 | ImageBanana
> 
> CPU - 7211 Mhz



das passt hier nicht grad zum thema


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

Ist wahrscheinlich der Stoffwechsel dran Schuld


----------



## Stoffwechsel (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Ist wahrscheinlich der Stoffwechsel dran Schuld



Bestimmt 

Mal Butter bei de Fische, wie kommt der Wert zustande?


----------



## Eragoss (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

107418 | Eragoss | i9 9900K | 5000mhz | 1,35v | ARCTIC Liquid Freezer 360 | Gigabyte Z390 Aorus Pro Wifi | DDR4 3600 @ 4000mhz CL 18-20-20-43 | Link | 8 | 16

Anbei auch mal meine Ergebnisse. Ich hoffe es passt alles


----------



## pagani-s (23. Februar 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*



Stoffwechsel schrieb:


> Bestimmt
> 
> Mal Butter bei de Fische, wie kommt der Wert zustande?



gehört zwar immernoch nicht hier hin aber müsste nen auslesefehler sein.. schonmal mit nem anderen tool getestet?


----------



## pagani-s (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

so endlich mal wieder Listenupdate!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

90917 | Blechdesigner | i7 8700k | 5400MHz | 1,4v | Wakü  | Gigabyte Z390 Aorus Pro | DDR4 3600MHz CL 17-18-18-38 CR2 | Link |6 | 12


----------



## pagani-s (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

Wie viele PCs hast du denn?
Warum musst du gerade meinen Wert mit dem i7 um 13 Punkte schlagen? Hatte mich so gefreut mal nen 1. Platz bei Takt zu haben


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

Wieviele PC's hast du denn? 
Ich muss mich erst noch in z390 einarbeiten, extra nach 10J mal wieder Gigabyte und es hat sich nichts geändert, Diva, speziell und viele Einstellungen für die es kaum Erklärungen gibt.
Also wenn es dann irgendwann läuft dann läuft es auch, wie damals mit Lynfield.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

Ich auch will... 

118346 | IICARUS |i9 9900k | 5502mhz | 1,45v | custom Loop | Asus Maximus XI Hero Z390 | DDR4 3600 @ 3973mhz  CL 17-18-18-34 CR2 | Link |8 | 16


----------



## FlasherBasher (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

Mein Damen und Herren schauen sie sich diesen wundervollen Schlagabtausch an... 
Jeder will auf das Podest... es wird eng... kommt da noch jemand aus dem Nichts, mit 6GHz ?

Es wird extrem heiss.... die Menge tobt.... OMG


----------



## pagani-s (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Wieviele PC's hast du denn?
> Ich muss mich erst noch in z390 einarbeiten, extra nach 10J mal wieder Gigabyte und es hat sich nichts geändert, Diva, speziell und viele Einstellungen für die es kaum Erklärungen gibt.
> Also wenn es dann irgendwann läuft dann läuft es auch, wie damals mit Lynfield.



mein mini pc gigabyte brix
den i9 9900k im haupt pc
i7 6700 im bastel pc
i3 4010u im laptop
im schrank liegt noch ne cpu der phenom2 x4 955 mit dem ich hier 4,5ghz hatte
i7 8086k ist in zahlung gegeben für den i9


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

Der R5-2600X hatte nur einen kurzweiligen Ausflug zu mir gemacht, war gebraucht, ist gebraucht und darf es auch bleiben.

Mini: im Cooltek Mini mit AM1 Athlon5350 und AsRock AM1H-ITX, Passiv, externes NT, der 0Sone Rechner
Am TV: R5-1600, B350 Board
Haupt-Sys: i7 8700k, Z390 Board
Rumliegend: i7-7700k, Z270 Board

^^Ist also garnicht so viel.


----------



## pagani-s (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Der R5-2600X hatte nur einen kurzweiligen Ausflug zu mir gemacht, war gebraucht, ist gebraucht und darf es auch bleiben.
> 
> Mini: im Cooltek Mini mit AM1 Athlon5350 und AsRock AM1H-ITX, Passiv, externes NT, der 0Sone Rechner
> Am TV: R5-1600, B350 Board
> ...



überschaubar


----------



## Eragoss (2. März 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

Update 

114022 | Eragoss | i9 9900K | 5300mhz | 1,4v | ARCTIC Liquid Freezer 360 | Gigabyte Z390 Aorus Pro Wifi | DDR4 3600 @ 4000mhz CL 18-19-19-39 400-2T | Link | 8 | 16


----------



## pagani-s (2. März 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

update 
114015 | pagani-s |i9 9900k | 5300mhz | 1,45v | Noctua NHD15 SE Trifan | Asrock Z370 Taichi | DDR4 3400mhz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 | Link |8 | 16



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



miniupdate
114026 | pagani-s |i9 9900k | 5300mhz | 1,46v | Noctua NHD15 SE Trifan | Asrock Z370 Taichi | DDR4 3600mhz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 |Link  |8 | 16



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (22. März 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

So endlich wieder mal Listenupdate 

hier nochmal Glückwunsch an IICARUS für 2 Listeneinträge mit einem Wert. 1x 7.Platz in der Gesamtliste und 1x den 1.Platz für den Höchsten Takt einer Intel Cpu in der Liste


----------



## pagani-s (3. April 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

neustes Spielzeug Athlon 200GE
29563 | pagani-s | Athlon 200GE | 4000mhz | 1,40v | Noctua NH-L9a-AM4 | Asrock Fatality B450 Gaming Itx/ac  | DDR4 2400mhz CL 16-16-16-39 CR1 | Link |2 | 4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. April 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

Am besten noch mit der 5.99.4900


----------



## pagani-s (5. April 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

Listenupdate

der kleine ist nun auch drinn


----------



## pagani-s (7. April 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

update
30488 | pagani-s | Athlon 200GE | 4100mhz | 1,475v | Noctua NH-L9a-AM4 | Asrock Fatality B450 Gaming Itx/ac | 8 DDR4 2400mhz CL 16-16-16-39 CR1 | Link |2 | 4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



51673 | pagani-s | i7 3770 | 4100mhz | 1,175v | Ac Freezer 33 eSports weiß | Asrock Z77 Pro3 | 8 DDR3 1600mhz CL 9-9-9-24 CR2 | Link  |4 | 8



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einer geht noch
41273 | pagani-s | FX 8320E | 4700mhz | 1,55v | Boxed | Asrock 970Pro 3  R2.0| 8 DDR3 2133mhz CL 11-11-11-30 CR2 | Link |4 | 8



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (9. Juni 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

Listenupdate


----------



## pagani-s (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

update
31171 | pagani-s | Athlon 200GE | 4200mhz | 1,55v | Noctua NH-L9a-AM4 | Asrock Fatality B450 Gaming Itx/ac | 8 DDR4 2400mhz CL 16-16-16-39 CR1 | Link |2 | 4

Keine Ahnung warum bei mir 2 Bilder sind wenn ich nur Eins hochgeladen hab aber ich denke es liegt an der Maus und die linke Taste hat einen weg.


----------



## pagani-s (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

*Listenupdate !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

gleich was neues dazu

33831 | pagani-s | Ryzen 3 2200G | 4050mhz | 1,45v | Noctua NH-L9a-AM4 | Gigabyte Auros B450 Gaming Itx| 8 DDR4 2400mhz CL 16-16-16-39 CR1 | Link |2 | 4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weils so schön war
*Listenupdate !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hoffe ja das bald ein paar ryzen 3000er kommen ob groß oder klein ihr könnt alle in die liste rein. 3000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

edit 4.8.2019:  keiner mal nen ryzen 3900x zur hand für den test hier oder nen kleinen r5 3600 usw?????????????????


----------



## pagani-s (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

na traut sich keiner mit nem ryzen 3000?


----------



## gaussmath (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

124916| gaussmath| Ryzen 3900X| stock | stock | Corsair Hydro Series H115i | ASRock X470 Taichi| DDR4 3600 CL16 | Link | 12 | 24

Hier mal ein Run stock mit sehr viel Hintergrundkram... Update kommt aber noch.


----------



## pagani-s (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*



gaussmath schrieb:


> 124916| gaussmath| Ryzen 3900X| stock | stock | Corsair Hydro Series H115i | ASRock X470 Taichi| DDR4 3600 CL16 | Link | 12 | 24
> 
> Hier mal ein Run stock mit sehr viel Hintergrundkram... Update kommt aber noch.



Geht doch

 Wie es aussieht ist die aida64 Version zu alt für deinen Ryzen.
Könntest du vielleicht statt Stock die passenden Werte in Zahlen eintragen? Ich hab bei manchen gleichen CPUs schon unterschiedliche vcore gehabt ab Werk.

Schöner Einstieg mit werkstakt den 7. Platz holen.


----------



## gaussmath (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

Takt und Spannung bei Ryzen 3000 sind hoch dynamisch. Was soll ich denn da hinschreiben?? ^^


----------



## pagani-s (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*



gaussmath schrieb:


> Takt und Spannung bei Ryzen 3000 sind hoch dynamisch. Was soll ich denn da hinschreiben?? ^^



Was im BIOS an vcore angezeigt wird. Der Takt den aida64 anzeigt.


----------



## gaussmath (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

Da kann ich auch "Biene Maja" hinschreiben, der Informationsgehalt wäre der gleiche.


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

Downloads | AIDA64


----------



## DaHell63 (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

Wie Gauss schon sagte. ist es nicht leicht bei dem Bench die Spannung zu ermitteln. Ist einfach zu kurz. Ich hab jetzt die höchste von einem Cinebench Run genommen.

129328 | DaHell63 | Ryzen 3900X | 4550MHz | 1.29v | Noctua NH-D15 | Gigabyte X570 AORUS MASTER | 32GB DDR4 3000MHz CL 16-17-17-35 CR1| Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

@DaHell: Du hast ja auch einen 3900X. Und sagst nix...  Aber 4550MHz bei 1.29V ist völlig utopisch. Das geht eher in Richtung 1.45V. Deswegen bin ich dagegen, auf Krampf irgendwelche Zahlen in die Tabelle zu schreiben.


----------



## DaHell63 (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

Irgend einen Wert mußte ich nehmen. Beim Cinebench sinds allcore ~@4.1GHz bei  1.28-1.30v. Ohne HI sinds dann ein paar Points mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*



gaussmath schrieb:


> @DaHell: Du hast ja auch einen 3900X. Und sagst nix...  Aber 4550MHz bei 1.29V ist völlig utopisch. Das geht eher in Richtung 1.45V. Deswegen bin ich dagegen, auf Krampf irgendwelche Zahlen in die Tabelle zu schreiben.



deswegen sag ich ja die spannung im bios angeben mit der man den takt zb stabil bekommen hat.


----------



## pagani-s (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*



DaHell63 schrieb:


> Wie Gauss schon sagte. ist es nicht leicht bei dem Bench die Spannung zu ermitteln. Ist einfach zu kurz. Ich hab jetzt die höchste von einem Cinebench Run genommen.
> 
> 129328 | DaHell63 | Ryzen 3900X | 4550MHz | 1.29v | Noctua NH-D15 | Gigabyte X570 AORUS MASTER | 32GB DDR4 3000MHz CL 16-17-17-35 CR1| Link
> 
> ...



bitte den nächsten wert so
129328 | DaHell63 | Ryzen 3900X | 4550MHz | 1.29v | Noctua NH-D15 | Gigabyte X570 AORUS MASTER | 32GB DDR4 3000MHz CL 16-17-17-35 CR1| Link | 12 | 24

angeben und Glückwunsch zum 5. Platz
 @gaussmath

124916| gaussmath| Ryzen 3900X| 4125 | stock | Corsair Hydro Series H115i | ASRock X470 Taichi| DDR4 3600 CL16 | Link | 12 | 24
 ich hab zumindest den takt als zahl für dich mal eingegeben. bei nem update ändert sich ja eh alles wieder.
Glückwunsch zum 8. Platz.



Listenupdate  weiter gehts


----------



## pagani-s (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

update 
116066 | pagani-s |i9 9900k | 5400mhz | 1,55v | Noctua NHD15 SE Trifan | Asrock Z370 Taichi | DDR4 3200mhz CL 16-18-18-36 CR2 |Link |8 | 16



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Listenupdate


----------



## ric84 (10. November 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

100974 | ric84| Ryzen 7 3700x @ 4350mhz (auto) | auto-0,05v offset | NH D15 | MSI x570 Gaming Plus | DDR4 3600@3600 CL 15-18-19-35 | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*



ric84 schrieb:


> 100974 | ric84| Ryzen 7 3700x @ 4350mhz (auto) | auto-0,05v offset | NH D15 | MSI x570 Gaming Plus | DDR4 3600@3600 CL 15-18-19-35 |
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schönes ergebnis. künntest du es vielleicht noch leicht editieren das es wie im beispiel auf der ersten seite  oder zb mein letztes ergebnis aufgelistet ist ?


----------



## DaHell63 (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

Noch mal 10,000 P.  draufgelegt .

139354 | DaHell63 | Ryzen 3900X | 4600MHz | 1.416v | Noctua NH-D15 |  Gigabyte X570 AORUS MASTER | 32GB DDR4 3200MHz CL 16-17-17-35 CR1| Link |  12 | 24




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

Listenupdate mit allen die ihr ergebnis passend gepostet haben


----------



## DaHell63 (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

Zumindest die 140000 geknackt  


142336 | DaHell63 | Ryzen 3900X | 4700MHz | 1.428v | Noctua NH-D15 |   Gigabyte X570 AORUS MASTER | 32GB DDR4 3200MHz CL 16-17-17-35 CR1| Link |  12 | 24




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*



DaHell63 schrieb:


> Zumindest die 140000 geknackt
> 
> 
> 142336 | DaHell63 | Ryzen 3900X | 4700MHz | 1.428v | Noctua NH-D15 |   Gigabyte X570 AORUS MASTER | 32GB DDR4 3200MHz CL 16-17-17-35 CR1| Link |  12 | 24
> ...



so bescheiden für jemand der mit 4 kernen und 8 threats weniger dem 3. platz mit 16kernen im rückspiegel hängt.
glückwunsch zum 4. platz

Listenupdate


----------



## Snoopy69 (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

Will auch mal... 

165037 | Snoopy69 | Ryzen 9 3950X | 4650MHz | 1.45V | Wasser 18°C | ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Hero (WI-FI) | 16GB DDR4 3400MHz CL 14-14-14-34 CR1| Link |  16 | 32


----------



## pagani-s (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*



Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Will auch mal...
> 
> 165037 | Snoopy69 | Ryzen 9 3950X | 4650MHz | 1.45V | Wasser 18°C | ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Hero (WI-FI) | 16GB DDR4 3400MHz CL 14-14-14-34 CR1| Link |  16 | 32



wow
ich hab zwar grad nicht so viel zeit aber trotzdem schonmal glückwunsch zum 1. platz in der gesamtliste und in der liste der jeweils besten in höchste punktzahl für amd-cpus


----------



## Snoopy69 (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

Ein Bisschen ging noch was...  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



167075 | Snoopy69 | Ryzen 9 3950X | 4702MHz | 1.45V | Wasser 4°C | ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Hero (WI-FI) | 16GB DDR4 3344MHz CL 14-14-14-34 CR1| Link |  16 | 32


----------



## gaussmath (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*



Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Ein Bisschen ging noch was...



Da kommt man jetzt nur noch mit einem Threadrippper weiter. Bin gespannt, wenn der erste Cascade Lake hier reinschneit...

Ging dein 3950X auf allen Kernen bis 4.7GHz?


----------



## Snoopy69 (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

Ja, allcore...
An den einzelnen CCXs hab ich noch nichts gemacht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



167491 | Snoopy69 | Ryzen 9 3950X | 4725MHz | 1.45V | Wasser 4°C | ASUS  ROG Crosshair VIII Hero (WI-FI) | 16GB DDR4 3423MHz CL 14-14-14-34 CR1| Link |  16 | 32


----------



## gaussmath (9. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

Knapp 16300 Punkte bei 4.6GHz allcore, mehr habe ich mich nicht getraut. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*



gaussmath schrieb:


> Knapp 16300 Punkte bei 4.6GHz allcore, mehr habe ich mich nicht getraut.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



denke da du mit den threatrippern schon so weit oben in der liste bist weißt wie man das ergebnis hier postet um in die liste zu kommen.
 2. platz wäre dir bisher mit dem wert sicher. habe dir den 2. platz mal ausnahmsweise frei gehalten, da ich heute mal zeit hatte die liste zu aktualisieren.

beinahe listenupdate

weiter gehts


----------



## Crush4r (21. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

Dann verewige ich mich auch mal hier 

124786 | Crush4r | AMD Ryzen 9 3900X | 4441Mhz Stock | 1,425v | Scythe Mugen 5 | Gigabyte X570 Aorus pro | DDR4 3600CL16-20-20-36-56 1T | Link | 12 | 24


----------



## pagani-s (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*



Crush4r schrieb:


> Dann verewige ich mich auch mal hier
> 
> 124786 | Crush4r | AMD Ryzen 9 3900X | 4441Mhz Stock | 1,425v | Scythe Mugen 5 | Gigabyte X570 Aorus pro | DDR4 3600CL16-20-20-36-56 1T | Link | 12 | 24



glückwunsch zu platz 11 in der liste

listenupdate............................weiter gehts


----------



## Darkearth27 (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

So dann auch von mir mal ein 3900X Ergebnis und dazu gleich ein paar Anmerkungen.

Dadurch das ich die CPU @ Stock und OHNE PBO in Benutzung habe, sind die Taktraten sehr variabel. 
Aus dem Grund habe ich auch zwei Ergebnisse angehangen, einmal 4675 als Taktspitze, einmal mit 4700MHz.
Das Ergebnis mit den 4675MHz ist besser als das mit den 4700 (um ein paar Punkte) aber soll aufzeigen, das ich nur den Peakwert angeben kann.

Gleiches gilt für die Vcore, maximal Peak war da 1.506v -> was wirklich zum Zeitpunkt des Benches anlag weiß ich nicht.

133573 | Darkearth27 | AMD Ryzen 9 3900X | 4675MHz | 1.506v | Alphacool Eisbär Solo + 280er Radi | MSI MEG X570 Unify | 32GB DDR4 3733MHz CL 16-19-16-36-58 CR1| Link | 12 | 24

Falls es also was zu bemängeln gibt, dann einfach bescheid sagen, ich ändere das dann.

Hänge noch ein Bild mit CPUz Bench und HWinfo Screen an.


----------



## DaHell63 (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

Was AIDA da anzeigt, auf das darf man sich nicht verlassen. Ich habe da ja etliche Taktraten durchgetestet.* Pro 100MHz mehr bekommt man einen Bump von ~3000Punkten.
*
 Deine 133000 Punkte dürften bei dem Test~4400MHz entsprechen. Die 124000 Punkte  von @Crush4r demnach ~4100MHz. Stock komme ich bei angezeigten @4550MHz  auf 130000 Punkte  was eher ~@4300MHz entspricht. Deine @4400MHz stock sind also schon sehr gut.
Mit echten @ 4500MHz  sind dann ~136000, mit @4600MHz ~139000 und mit @4700MHz bin ich dann bei 142000 Punkten gelandet.
Das gilt jetzt aber nur für den 3900X und soll nur als Anhaltspunkt dienen um die realen Taktraten besser einschätzen zu können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkearth27 (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

Sag ich ja, deswegen hab ich da die angezeigten MHz hingeschrieben.

Ist, wie du schon sagtest, letztendlich auch egal. Punkte stehen ja da


----------



## pagani-s (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Rangliste für AIDA64 Extreme Edition CPU-Queen Ergebnisse*

Das Ergebnis mit der höchsten Punktzahl zählt.  Wenn ein Ergebnis mit höherem Takt und weniger Punkte zustande kommt aber zb den Taktrekord aus der Bestenliste ergeben würde kommt das Ergebnis in die Liste der besten bei einer Sache. Hatten wir mal mit i7 860 und 2600k glaub ich


----------



## pagani-s (15. April 2020)

54152 | pagani-s | Ryzen 5 2400G | 4100mhz | 1,5v | Noctua NH-L9a-AM4 | Gigabyte Auros B450 Gaming Itx| 16 DDR4 3000mhz CL 16-18-18-38 CR1 | Link |2 | 4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (9. Juni 2020)

So nach laaanger Zeit mal wieder ein Listenupdate mit allen die ihre Ergebnisse nach Beispiel aufgelistet haben.

weiter gehts


----------



## Hawky1980 (12. Oktober 2020)

Erstaunlich, dass mein FX noch immer nicht getoppt wurde. 
Dachte ja wenigstens ein Intel schafft es Ihn vom Takt-Podest zu schubsen, aber so langsam denke ich das der FX  8350 dort wie eingemeisselt mit seinen 5518 Mhz auf ewig festsitzt. 

Hier mal mein nicht so taktfreudigter Ryzen.  Immerhin noch unter den ersten 20 laut Liste.
Bis 1,55 Volt hat er aber noch Luft nach oben. Der Winter kommt ja bald. 

105662 | Hawky1980 |Ryzen R7 3700X | 4502 MHz | 1,45v | CORSAIR H115i Pro| MSI B450-A-PRO-MAX | 32GB DDR4-3600 CL 16-19-19-36-1T | Link | 8 | 16


----------



## pagani-s (3. Januar 2021)

Frohes neues und gesundes Jahr 2021 wünsch ich euch allen hier.
im idealfall kann ich bald wieder gelegentlich die liste aktuallisieren. bisher ist nur ein ergebnis hinzuzufügen. gibts vielleicht nochn neuen ryzen 5000er?


----------



## P4tze (6. Januar 2021)

Ein 5950x mit Curve optimizer.

173203 | Patze| Ryzen 9 5950X | Boost| Auto | Wasser 26°C | ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Hero | 32GB DDR4-3733-C16-17-17-32-299 | Link | 16 | 32


----------



## pagani-s (7. Januar 2021)

P4tze schrieb:


> Ein 5950x mit Curve optimizer.
> 
> 173203 | Patze| Ryzen 9 5950X | 5000Mhz | Auto | Wasser 26°C | ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Hero | 32GB DDR4-3733-C16-17-17-32-299 | Link | 16 | 32



sowas in derart  meinte ich


wieviel vcore war da bei auto?
glückwunsch zum 1. Platz


----------



## P4tze (7. Januar 2021)

pagani-s schrieb:


> sowas in der meinte ich
> 
> 
> wieviel vcore war da bei auto?
> glückwunsch zum 1. Platz


Single Core haut er je nach Core zwischen 1.45 und 1.48 drauf. Ich bin sicher das das andere locker übertreffen können. Meine CPU taktet über alle Kerne wirklich gut aber mein maximaler Singlecore liegt bei 5050mhz mehr bekomm ich aus der CPU nicht raus.


----------



## pagani-s (8. Januar 2021)

P4tze schrieb:


> Single Core haut er je nach Core zwischen 1.45 und 1.48 drauf. Ich bin sicher das das andere locker übertreffen können. Meine CPU taktet über alle Kerne wirklich gut aber mein maximaler Singlecore liegt bei 5050mhz mehr bekomm ich aus der CPU nicht raus.


bis das hier jemand übertrift haste erstmal noch den 1. platz


----------



## B4C4RD! (8. Januar 2021)

139988 | B4C4RD! | 5900x | @Stock | vcore: 1,427 | EK WB D-RGB 360 | B550 Taichi | DDR4 3200MHz 16-18-18-38-75-1T | Link | 12 | 24


----------



## pagani-s (16. Januar 2021)

B4C4RD! schrieb:


> 139988 | B4C4RD! | 5900x @ Stock | EK WB D-RGB 360 | B550 Taichi | DDR4 3200MHz 16-18-18-38-75-1T | Link


hier bitte auch mal angeben wieviel vcore dabei war
und so wie im beispiel auf seite 1 auflisten mit kerne und threats dazu, danke


----------



## B4C4RD! (16. Januar 2021)

Hoffe so ist's Besser?


----------



## pagani-s (17. Januar 2021)

B4C4RD! schrieb:


> Hoffe so ist's Besser?


fast
guckma den wert an
105662 | Hawky1980 |Ryzen R7 3700X | 4502 MHz |* 1,45v* | CORSAIR H115i Pro| MSI B450-A-PRO-MAX | 32GB DDR4-3600 CL 16-19-19-36-1T | Link* | 8 | 16*


----------



## Atma (17. Januar 2021)

194398 | Atma | Intel Core i9-10980XE | 4500 MHz | 1.075v | Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360 | Gigabyte X299X Aorus Master | 64 GB DDR4-3800 16-16-16-30-1T | Link | 18 | 36


----------



## pagani-s (31. Januar 2021)

so gut Ding will Weile haben .
Listenupdate 2021 geschafft.
Glückwunsch an die 4 Teilnehmer aus diesem Jahr für Atma mit dem 1. Platz in der Gesamtliste und in der Liste der Besten hier.
an Patze für den 2. in der Gesamtliste und den 1. Platz in der Liste der Besten für AMD.
an B4C4RD! für den 8. Platz der Gesamtliste und Hawky1980 für den 20. Platz.

auch wenn ich nicht mehr so oft updaten kann, darf munter weiter Ergebnisse gepostet werden.


----------



## Snoopy69 (16. Februar 2021)

180312 | Snoopy69 | Ryzen 9 5950X | 5100MHz | 1.45V | Wasser 2°C | ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Hero (WI-FI) | 32GB DDR4 3800MHz CL 14-15-14-28 CR1| Link | 16 | 32


----------



## Schrotti (20. März 2021)

167531 | Schrotti | Ryzen 9 5950X |  ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero | 32 GB DDR4 3800MHz CL 16-18-18-39 CR1 |  Link  |16 | 32


----------



## pagani-s (23. März 2021)

Schrotti schrieb:


> 167531 | Schrotti | Ryzen 9 5950X |  ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero | 32 GB DDR4 3800MHz CL 16-18-18-39 CR1 |  Link  |16 | 32


takt   vcore  kühler fehlt


----------



## pagani-s (30. Januar 2022)

Weiter geht's ich will hier Mal neue CPUs sehen und auch non k oc cpus.


----------



## Snoopy69 (4. Februar 2022)

Die Liste in Post #1 wird aber nicht mehr aktualisiert oder?


----------



## pagani-s (20. Februar 2022)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Die Liste in Post #1 wird aber nicht mehr aktualisiert oder?


Aktuell nur dein letzter wert dann auf Platz 2. der von schrotti ist ja leider nicht mit allen Werten gepostet obwohl schrotti ja schon oft in dieser Liste vertreten ist. 
Ich habe leider keine Ahnung wie man das einfach aktualisiert ich nur zu einfach ausschneiden und wieder einfügen der Werte und da hat ein Wert zu weit oben ist müsste ich 165 Werte ausschneiden und wieder einfügen. Da finde ich es persönlich schöner wenn ich schon mal einen Moment Zeit hätte wenn es etwas mehr Werte wären trotzdem danke dass du hier schön mitgemacht hast. Wenn nichts kommt werde ich in der nächsten Zeit mal schauen dass ich die Liste trotzdem aktualisiere.


----------

